# [Q] UMi X1 review and request for custom Rom



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## arndab (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi ! 
Sorry to not answer to your request but i have one question about this phone that i want to buy. The camera is good? In reality it's a 5MP no? Because it's hard to find review about this phone, i know that is a good phone but nothing about the camera. Sorry for my bad english and thanks


----------



## munib (Nov 7, 2012)

*UMI X1 roms*

I'm also looking for information to root . But also need a rom . Have you got Clockword mod recovery installed ? Please can some one help us to install CWM recovery to UMI X1. Can we use any other rom developed for other MTK6577 phones as this phone also has MK6577 processor.
Any one interested can look one of first article on this topic in English here . Search gizbeat custom rom in google

For a review and video of phone see following:  search  in google: exclusive-umi-x1-unboxing-and-hands-on 

Official web site: use google to translate   :   shuame dot com


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

arndab said:


> Hi !
> Sorry to not answer to your request but i have one question about this phone that i want to buy. The camera is good? In reality it's a 5MP no? Because it's hard to find review about this phone, i know that is a good phone but nothing about the camera. Sorry for my bad english and thanks

Click to collapse



camera is 8 mp, so yea its good. reason u cant find a review is cause the phone only just been released, 26th oct it was


----------



## arndab (Nov 7, 2012)

Okay thank you for your help


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

munib said:


> I'm also looking for information to root . But also need a rom . Have you got Clockword mod recovery installed ? Please can some one help us to install CWM recovery to UMI X1. Can we use any other rom developed for other MTK6577 phones as this phone also has MK6577 processor.
> Any one interested can look one of first article on this topic in English here . Search gizbeat custom rom in google
> 
> For a review and video of phone see following:  search  in google: exclusive-umi-x1-unboxing-and-hands-on
> ...

Click to collapse



yea, i have done so much to my phone in 1 day, i used shuame tool to install custom roms but kept getting errors, so i installed it manually by going into recovery mod. i installed CWM through google play, but dont know much how to use it, by the looks of it, it not supported with this phone yet. i am on gizchina aswell and asked same question there aswell.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 8, 2012)

looks like no one is intrested....


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 8, 2012)

how to get some one attention on this?


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 8, 2012)

finally there's a thread about umi (youmi) x1 on xda-dev 

i haven't received my phone yet, 7 days using EMS and still in BEIJING  seller said because China held presidential election ? so security tighten

use at your own risk : (link with google translate)

ROOT
http://translate.google.com/transla.../general-tutorial/15-2012-02-01-09-52-52.html

RECOVERY:
http://translate.googleusercontent....7.html&usg=ALkJrhh40vjdYk7n_VP5nTRy1eHnFtJpJg

there's also rom link on shuame.com but i don't know wether it's also had english language or not , there's also a custom rom for x1 at lewaos.com


----------



## pridz (Nov 8, 2012)

I have received my Umi  x1,love it but having real trouble flashing the Umi rom,still cant give up.Hoping others will buy phone with more intelligence than me and post,fingers crossed.


----------



## ptloftcgj (Nov 9, 2012)

I used this method to ROOT:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

I tried about all the ROMs from Shaume.com
Without keeping track of procedure.. did a lot of flashing and factory reset 
I don't know any chinese, so i just pressed buttons with icons I thought would do the job (with the risk of doing something wrong and brick the phone)
There are a few mods wit CWM, so once that one is installed flashing is pretty straightforward.

I'm having trouble to get a GPS fix (the Netherlands).
After trying many different gps.conf files (/etc/gps.conf) and different apps (GPS Status, GPS Test, GPSFix), Manually download EPO files..
Result: 1 time GPS fix with GPS fix.. but thats it 

Anyone a bit more luck with the GPS fix?

Something that might be handy:
*Boot into recovery:* turn off phone first -> hold volume up and then power on phone. release both when UMI logo shows.
*Engeneer Mode:* "call" *#*#3646633#*#*
*Mobileuncle MTK Tools* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobileuncle.toolbox


----------



## yash3339 (Nov 9, 2012)

Will get mine tomorrow, it's just cleared customs. I'll probably do a custom ROM too, but it might take time as I'm having exams till the 26th of this month. 

Also, I suggest OP to change the title of this thread to '[discussion] UMI X1' or something like that. Thanks.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 9, 2012)

pridz said:


> I have received my Umi  x1,love it but having real trouble flashing the Umi rom,still cant give up.Hoping others will buy phone with more intelligence than me and post,fingers crossed.

Click to collapse



same here, ill wait for a proper english rom specialy jelly bean or miui, with proper english instruction. still hoping some developers will get intrusted in UMi X1.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 9, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> Will get mine tomorrow, it's just cleared customs. I'll probably do a custom ROM too, but it might take time as I'm having exams till the 26th of this month.
> 
> Also, I suggest OP to change the title of this thread to '[discussion] UMI X1' or something like that. Thanks.

Click to collapse



can i change the title as i started it? if yes, how?... or only admin can do that


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 9, 2012)

battery can be extended by getting. “One power guard” and is available for free from XDA: (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1901526).


----------



## yash3339 (Nov 9, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> can i change the title as i started it? if yes, how?... or only admin can do that

Click to collapse



You can do it too, click on 'edit post' and then 'go advanced'. Or maybe a new thread can be started too. 
Thanks.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 10, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> You can do it too, click on 'edit post' and then 'go advanced'. Or maybe a new thread can be started too.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



cant see edit post option


----------



## pridz (Nov 10, 2012)

pridz said:


> I have received my Umi  x1,love it but having real trouble flashing the Umi rom,still cant give up.Hoping others will buy phone with more intelligence than me and post,fingers crossed.

Click to collapse



HI I to am in the same boat love the phone bur struggling to root then flash.Like you wont give up good luck.:good:


----------



## chros69 (Nov 10, 2012)

pridz said:


> HI I to am in the same boat love the phone bur struggling to root then flash.Like you wont give up good luck.:good:

Click to collapse



Thanks for the review!


----------



## ptloftcgj (Nov 12, 2012)

New ROMs available on:
http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=roms&cid=224

This one fixed the battery drain problem I had:
http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=rom&id=5782

Root is not complete, I tried this:
- unroot with shuame
- root with this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460 *DOES NOT WORK*
- root with shuame *WORKS*


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## ckethan (Nov 12, 2012)

How is battery life???


----------



## cyrux75 (Nov 12, 2012)

ptloftcgj said:


> New ROMs available on:
> http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=roms&cid=224
> 
> This one fixed the battery drain problem I had:
> ...

Click to collapse



Does this ROM include Italian language?


----------



## ptloftcgj (Nov 12, 2012)

ckethan said:


> How is battery life???

Click to collapse



Yesterday I easily covered a long day.
But now at work it uses a bit more, because of a horrible reception..
It depends on how much WiFi/Gaming/screen brightness

I disabled auto brightness, WiFi (mostly) and do not play games 



cyrux75 said:


> Does this ROM include Italian language?

Click to collapse



Italiano, yes


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 12, 2012)

still its chinese rom.. am gona wait till some developer helps me . or some one developes a JB rom. right now am just using official rom, which is pretty good.


----------



## ckethan (Nov 12, 2012)

ptloftcgj said:


> Yesterday I easily covered a long day.
> But now at work it uses a bit more, because of a horrible reception..
> It depends on how much WiFi/Gaming/screen brightness
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks .. by normal or heavy usage??


----------



## ptloftcgj (Nov 12, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Thanks .. by normal or heavy usage??

Click to collapse



Normal usage:
- a few calls
- short time maps
- facebook/twitter
- whatsapp


----------



## JD_1971 (Nov 12, 2012)

@ptloftcgj,

Allereerst dank voor  ....

Thanks for your the effort and sharing your UMI X1 ROM and root knowledge!
As you can see I am also from the Netherlands and waiting for my UMI X1 to arrive.

I bought this phone since i have serious GPS Fix problems with my alcatel OT-995.
So i was in shock  when you mentioned the GPS fix issues with the UMI X1.
Do you still have GPS fix issues with the "Fixed battery Drain ROM"?
Did you also have GPS fix issues with the standard ROM?

Thanks in advance for your answers.
Gretings
JD_1971


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 12, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> Will get mine tomorrow, it's just cleared customs. I'll probably do a custom ROM too, but it might take time as I'm having exams till the 26th of this month.
> 
> Also, I suggest OP to change the title of this thread to '[discussion] UMI X1' or something like that. Thanks.

Click to collapse



thats great, hope you already received your umi x1 by now, and good luck with your exam :good:

mine now on custom inspection, should be arrived by next couple days


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 12, 2012)

JD_1971 said:


> @ptloftcgj,
> 
> Allereerst dank voor  ....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i personaly have no problems with GPS, neither did i used any GPS fix.. i am using one power guard for batteruy, but having no problems with GPS


----------



## ptloftcgj (Nov 12, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> i personaly have no problems with GPS, neither did i used any GPS fix.. i am using one power guard for batteruy, but having no problems with GPS

Click to collapse



Where do you live? 
Are you using GPS or positioning using GSM masts (standard with google maps) just checking 

With GPS Status and A-GPS enabled, i get about 12 satelites in view, but no fix..
I haven't tried to get a fix outdoor for 15minutes

Hopefully this is a ROM problem and no hardware problem 

Im not using any battery save app atm

I dont know how to make a custom rom, but will try to read into it when I got some spare time..


----------



## ypnOz (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all

I am thinking of getting a X1 but have a few questions for the ones who already got theirs :
1/ Does it feel fast ? on the few videos we can find on the web, we don't really see a proper use and it does not seem fast. Actually, cheaper phones like Newman n1 seem faster (from the videos) ; might be because of HD screen
2/ How is the camera ? again from the videos, it seems bad. can someone upload a few pics and even a little video if possible? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## yash3339 (Nov 12, 2012)

ptloftcgj said:


> Where do you live?
> Are you using GPS or positioning using GSM masts (standard with google maps) just checking
> 
> With GPS Status and A-GPS enabled, i get about 12 satelites in view, but no fix..
> ...

Click to collapse



I can make a ROM for everyone, just got my phone 2 days back. But could someone please point me to the stock ROM image? 
BTW, here's my review http://yash3339.blog.com/2012/11/12/in-review-umi-x1/. Thanks!


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 13, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> I can make a ROM for everyone, just got my phone 2 days back. But could someone please point me to the stock ROM image?
> BTW, here's my review http://yash3339.blog.com/2012/11/12/in-review-umi-x1/. Thanks!

Click to collapse



the rom used to be listed on 91umi.com bbs, but it has been down for more than 2 weeks, so i don't know where now to get official rom, as for shuame.com rom i think it is a custom rom


----------



## JD_1971 (Nov 13, 2012)

*UMI X1 in general*

Dear yash3339,

A custom ROM with CWM would be really nice !
I read your review which I liked a lot but ....  I saw that you also mentioned GPS fix issues.

I understood that XDA has GPS.conf (per region) files to overcome this problem (not tested yet since my Umi X1 is still on its travel ):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1233256

The easiest way to upload this gps config zip file is via CMW, therefore i referred to that in the third line .

Hopefully i can be of any use. So i will keep track of this forum topic!
Thanks in advance for your effort! JD_1971


----------



## ptloftcgj (Nov 13, 2012)

JD_1971 said:


> Dear yash3339,
> 
> A custom ROM with CWM would be really nice !
> I read your review which I iked a lot but ....  I saw that you also mentioned GPS fix issues.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!
I have tried many different GPS.conf and Fasterfix settings.. no luck 

Yesterday I was fiddling with the GPS again and I got a fix!
But that was it.. havent had a fix since..

Google Maps will wordk just fine.. but it works without GPS.
I would like to be able to use GPS for offline nav


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 14, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> I can make a ROM for everyone, just got my phone 2 days back. But could someone please point me to the stock ROM image?
> BTW, here's my review http://yash3339.blog.com/2012/11/12/in-review-umi-x1/. Thanks!

Click to collapse



here i found from shuame.com bbs
The 20,121,105 the official ROM http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=rom&id=5782 



ptloftcgj said:


> Thanks!
> I have tried many different GPS.conf and Fasterfix settings.. no luck
> 
> Yesterday I was fiddling with the GPS again and I got a fix!
> ...

Click to collapse



this is a hardware gps fix from shuame.com (i use google translate)
http://translate.googleusercontent....le=yes&usg=ALkJrhicQeVPNjcHs5CHL8FvVvcI9eZAmQ

haven't tried it, my phone has just arrived today, have no time to play with it yet


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 14, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> here i found from shuame.com bbs
> The 20,121,105 the official ROM http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=rom&id=5782
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cant see the gps fix


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 14, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> cant see the gps fix

Click to collapse



hope this link work 

its in chinese, you can use google translate

they fixed the gps using tin foil (BEWARE : DWIYOR)

http://bbs.shuame.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=401965


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 15, 2012)

didnt work for me... any one else tried this method?


----------



## ptloftcgj (Nov 15, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> didnt work for me... any one else tried this method?

Click to collapse



You need to create an account to see it 

Register -> UMI X1 -> GPS enhancement
Or search for GPS

Its a pretty radical fix.. removing some stuff and extending the gps antenna with tin foil.

I read it with google translate so it still looked like jibrish 
But the images are clear.

I am not going to try this..


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## notcosi (Nov 15, 2012)

I am in UK . Received Umi today and cannot seem to get 3g or edge . Have tried putting in correct settings for Vodafone but so far no joy. Does anyone else have any problems with 3G?


----------



## ptloftcgj (Nov 15, 2012)

notcosi said:


> I am in UK . Received Umi today and cannot seem to get 3g or edge . Have tried putting in correct settings for Vodafone but so far no joy. Does anyone else have any problems with 3G?

Click to collapse



Have you checked both sim slots? (im not sure if they both support all freq)
Have you checked the frequencies your provider uses?

Im having no problems with 3g in Holland (right side sim slot)


----------



## notcosi (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes i have tried both slots, enabling 3G and checking Vodafone settings. I get no E or G sign at all . I should be able to get 3G on this phone in UK . Does anyone have any other ideas please? Really do not want to return this as everything else fine.  When I check in sim status it says Mobile Network State disconnected.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 16, 2012)

notcosi said:


> Yes i have tried both slots, enabling 3G and checking Vodafone settings. I get no E or G sign at all . I should be able to get 3G on this phone in UK . Does anyone have any other ideas please? Really do not want to return this as everything else fine.  When I check in sim status it says Mobile Network State disconnected.

Click to collapse



sim slot 2 ( one next to the memory card & one with "W") is the one that support 3g. i am in UK aswell, using Giffgaff sim, i entered the APN settings manually and it worked. try that, it should work, after u put the APN setting, save and reboot your phone


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 16, 2012)

wireless & networks > Mobile Networks > Access Point Names > enter details..


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 16, 2012)

to take screen shot, u press volume down & power at the same time.


----------



## notcosi (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Raz will try that later.. rushing about just now like a lunatic! Will get back to you and let you know.


----------



## notcosi (Nov 16, 2012)

No joy! Nothing... 
Just put my daughters giffgaff sim in and the settings and it works..now just to find out why Vodafone not working!


----------



## yash3339 (Nov 16, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> to take screen shot, u press volume down & power at the same time.

Click to collapse



Doesn't work for me. Which firmware are you on? I'm on the stock firmware which came preloaded.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 17, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> Doesn't work for me. Which firmware are you on? I'm on the stock firmware which came preloaded.

Click to collapse



same.. am using stock firmware aswell. as u can see from my screen shots


----------



## notcosi (Nov 17, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> Doesn't work for me. Which firmware are you on? I'm on the stock firmware which came preloaded.

Click to collapse



You have to hold them together for a good 4 to 5 seconds then it will take the screenshot


----------



## rupi99 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Bad GPS*

Hi folks,

I also have problems with my GPS reception. It takes a long time until I get a fix and then it is alway interrupting, when I'm moving. 
I hope it is only a software problem. I don't want to try the hardware fix from the chinese page. 
But maybe the GPS antenna (only a thin foil) is not proper connected?:crying:


Could everyone who ownes the UMI X1 please give the experience with GPS?


thanks


----------



## notcosi (Nov 17, 2012)

*CWM recovery*

Has anyone had success with cwm? I cannot get it to install with shuame. Wondering if there is an easier way?


----------



## rupi99 (Nov 17, 2012)

notcosi said:


> Has anyone had success with cwm? I cannot get it to install with shuame. Wondering if there is an easier way?

Click to collapse



Shuame is quite easy. Use this CMW image:
http://bbs.shuame.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=393032

Click in Shuame on the recovery button in the middle. Confirm and thats it:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Skeldave (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi I received my umi yesterday but every so often the wifi connection and the signal drop together then reconnect a few seconds later. is anyone else having this problem? thanks.


----------



## notcosi (Nov 18, 2012)

Skeldave said:


> Hi I received my umi yesterday but every so often the wifi connection and the signal drop together then reconnect a few seconds later. is anyone else having this problem? thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes I have this issue but usually if in bedroom or kitchen which is further away from the router. Not sure what causes it. It seems to have improved a bit over the last couple of days but definitely an issue.


----------



## Skeldave (Nov 18, 2012)

notcosi said:


> Yes I have this issue but usually if in bedroom or kitchen which is further away from the router. Not sure what causes it. It seems to have improved a bit over the last couple of days but definitely an issue.

Click to collapse



I think it only happens to me when a notification appears saying 'restricted access changed'. 
Anyone know how to stop the notification? 

Thanks.


----------



## notcosi (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks rupi99 - cmw installed successfully. Now still trying to figure out data connection issues!


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 18, 2012)

anyone has bloatware list (chinese apk list, which safe to delete?) for this phone?


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 19, 2012)

according to 91umi.com bbs, the latest umi x1 rom is 20121118 version
http://91umi.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=652


here is the download link:
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=132999&uk=3022536317


the thread said next official rom would be android 4.1 ? (couldn't confirm)
change log : 
better power saving
new framework
driver optimization
camera optimization
lcd driver improving
wifi enhancement

it seem they release rom upgrade quite frequently, it is a good news, but also a bad news, couldn't make up which rom to use as base rom to create custom rom


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## rupi99 (Nov 19, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> according to 91umi.com bbs, the latest umi x1 rom is 20121118 version
> http://91umi.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=652

Click to collapse



Nice to have a new ROM. But unfortunately there is no GPS fix.
The UMI X1 in general is a very good phone. But the GPS is not usable, it’s scrap. A friend of mine has the Jiayu G3 with the same MTK6577 chip and the GPS works excellent. Another one has a quite unknown Bedove X12, also with MTK6577 and GPS works.
Meanwhile the official UMI forum has reopened and there are a lot of complaints about GPS. 
http://91umi.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=320&extra=page=3&page=1
http://91umi.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=579&extra=page=2

I could not understand everything (used Chrome with translation), but I see that even in China the people have problems with GPS. At least with specified production lots.
Maybe the complaints about GPS were one of the reasons for the closed forum during the last weeks.
More and more I come to the conclusion that it is a hardware problem


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 19, 2012)

yes agreed, i think it's a hardware problem,  will have to try cooper foil method to fix gps reception 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app


----------



## ptloftcgj (Nov 19, 2012)

Link to Official new ROM 
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=132999&uk=3022536317

I'm still at work.. so no time to play with it.. yet


----------



## Johangielen (Nov 19, 2012)

ptloftcgj said:


> Link to Official new ROM
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=132999&uk=3022536317
> 
> I'm still at work.. so no time to play with it.. yet

Click to collapse



Any idea how to update this rom? When I try to do it without rooting or CWM I get a verification error in the recovery. 
Should be possible to do this the "official" way. Umi forum is only in chinese and the translation is rubbish  :good:

CWM method via Shuame is an option but only if it's neccesary.


----------



## notcosi (Nov 19, 2012)

I did it through cwm and it was fine. I then stupidly tried the lewa rom and now i cannot flash back the new one or any other . I have no idea what to do next. i have wiped data/factory and dalvik. It just says cannot open zip file. Can anyone help?


----------



## rupi99 (Nov 19, 2012)

notcosi said:


> I did it through cwm and it was fine. I then stupidly tried the lewa rom and now i cannot flash back the new one or any other . I have no idea what to do next. i have wiped data/factory and dalvik. It just says cannot open zip file. Can anyone help?

Click to collapse



I made the same mistake. The Lewa Rom has its own CWM, which is not compatible with other Roms. But I found a way out.

Replace the recovery.img in the Lewa Rom Zip file with this one:
http://bbs.shuame.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=393032

Give it the same name (recovery.img)
Then flash the Lew Rom again an now you have the standard CWM. With this you can wipe and reflash the other Non-Lewa Roms

Did anyone check the GPS meanwhile?


----------



## kayuz (Nov 19, 2012)

wow! i'm speechless to see how many users and updates are regarding this phone! i like it so much, but i want to know some things:
-how to install rom and update official roms, installing cwm root... ecc, a first page tutorial will be fantastic .D
-how is the phone generally? the materials, the screen, the wifi ecc.. please at the owners can they tell to me how is this phone?
 i really hope to beacome a new Umi User, i really like their brand


----------



## Skeldave (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone know how to install the MTK65XX drivers on windows xp? I successfully installed them on windows 7 but I don't have access to that PC anymore. Windows XP doesn't seem to like the drivers and I cannot find any help. The OP in the thread below seems to have the same problems.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.

EDIT: SOlved by using a different PC

On the other hand, i just tried installing the latest rom and i got the E: Signature verification Failed error. Anyone know how to solve this?

Thanks

EDIT 2: Just updated to the new ROM - Still ICS 4.0.4. I'll post any problems I have (if any) tomorrow.


----------



## notcosi (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow rupi99. Thank you so much. It worked of course! Can't thank you enough
:good:
As for GPS - after updating to the new updated rom I put on GPS test and 10 in view but no fix. Previuosly had seen nothing , but since then nothing again.


----------



## notcosi (Nov 19, 2012)

Skeldave said:


> Does anyone know how to install the MTK65XX drivers on windows xp? I successfully installed them on windows 7 but I don't have access to that PC anymore. Windows XP doesn't seem to like the drivers and I cannot find any help. The OP in the thread below seems to have the same problems.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CWM method via Shuame is the best way. You need to root first then install cwm. It is fairly easy . There are links on the first page.


----------



## Johangielen (Nov 20, 2012)

Skeldave said:


> EDIT 2: Just updated to the new ROM - Still ICS 4.0.4. I'll post any problems I have (if any) tomorrow.

Click to collapse



With or without root&CWM?


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 20, 2012)

Johangielen said:


> With or without root&CWM?

Click to collapse



you have to install cwm to updare rom (therefore you have to root it first)..
if im not mistaken it already have root access (the new rom)


----------



## Skeldave (Nov 20, 2012)

Johangielen said:


> With or without root&CWM?

Click to collapse



I installed CWM and a rom from Shuame
I then replaced the recovery in the downloaded Shuame rom with one from a previous post and reflashed it to get an updated new CWM.
then flashed the new rom and I didn't lose root/the rom is pre-rooted.

EDIT: It has deleted all my apps and data so make sure you do a Titanium backup


----------



## Johangielen (Nov 20, 2012)

Skeldave said:


> I installed CWM and a rom from Shuame
> I then replaced the recovery in the downloaded Shuame rom with one from a previous post and reflashed it to get an updated new CWM.
> then flashed the new rom and I didn't lose root/the rom is pre-rooted.
> 
> EDIT: It has deleted all my apps and data so make sure you do a Titanium backup

Click to collapse



Thanks! No other possibility to root and CWM then


----------



## Skeldave (Nov 20, 2012)

Johangielen said:


> Thanks! No other possibility to root and CWM then

Click to collapse



Well you can root with the tool in the link below.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

You may be able to flash the new rom with Mobile Odin but i'm not sure and you have to buy it.

Also it seems that the wifi and mobile signals are constant with the new rom - No more signal dropping.


----------



## kayuz (Nov 20, 2012)

is possible to upgrade the firmware over the air from the phone?


----------



## Johangielen (Nov 20, 2012)

Skeldave said:


> Well you can root with the tool in the link below.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wanted to do it without rooting for once in my life haha. But as it was no option, I used the Shuame method, which was easy peasy.:laugh:


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 21, 2012)

kayuz said:


> is possible to upgrade the firmware over the air from the phone?

Click to collapse



no,  you wont be able to do an ota upgrade 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app


----------



## rupi99 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,

I found in the Chinese UMI forum a tip how to fix the GPS problem via the “Engineering Mode”. Unfortunatelly I don’t understand Chinese and the translation from Chrome is not really helpful. Maybe someone who understand Chinese could translate it to English?

http://91umi.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1067


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 21, 2012)

rupi99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found in the Chinese UMI forum a tip how to fix the GPS problem via the “Engineering Mode”. Unfortunatelly I don’t understand Chinese and the translation from Chrome is not really helpful. Maybe someone who understand Chinese could translate it to English?
> 
> http://91umi.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1067

Click to collapse



Good to hear at least that this is not a h/w problem :laugh: Now if a chef here could make a script to remedy this would be appreciated.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## Johangielen (Nov 21, 2012)

Anyone has an idea if the light under the screen can be used for notifications? If so, how?


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 21, 2012)

rupi99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found in the Chinese UMI forum a tip how to fix the GPS problem via the “Engineering Mode”. Unfortunatelly I don’t understand Chinese and the translation from Chrome is not really helpful. Maybe someone who understand Chinese could translate it to English?
> 
> http://91umi.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1067

Click to collapse



other member claim that the 'fix'  not actualy fix the GPS problem,  only the cooper foil method fix the GPS problem,  the good news is the latest rom, gps seem improved,  hope its only a software problem 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app


----------



## notcosi (Nov 21, 2012)

Johangielen said:


> Anyone has an idea if the light under the screen can be used for notifications? If so, how?

Click to collapse



You could try flashblink - download apk here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1556118

I am at work and cannot download or try it, but will try it later 
I see a new version will be available on Frdiay to include What's app notifications too


----------



## kayuz (Nov 21, 2012)

guys, anyone with cmw and root can try if tweaking with Pimp My Rom the general performance will better?  maybe it can fix also gps


----------



## yash3339 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi I'm ready to make a ROM. Any suggestions as to what you folks want? I'll try my best, please keep in mind I'm not very experienced, have done 2 ROMs for Aoson M11 - RK3066 earlier.
Also, anyone here who's successfully flashed CWM?


----------



## rupi99 (Nov 21, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> Hi I'm ready to make a ROM. Any suggestions as to what you folks want? I'll try my best, please keep in mind I'm not very experienced, have done 2 ROMs for Aoson M11 - RK3066 earlier.
> Also, anyone here who's successfully flashed CWM?

Click to collapse



Please see my post here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34271824&postcount=54

It explains how to install CWM


----------



## sevman (Nov 22, 2012)

Had problem with GPS too. But after installing latest official ROM works now. But it seems like there is an issue with installing Voice search no matter which ROM in use. I can't install Google Voice Search. So cant' use Voice in Google Translate and etc. Very strange restriction. Maybe somebody will figure out solution. Sometimes using voice is handy.


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 22, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> Hi I'm ready to make a ROM. Any suggestions as to what you folks want? I'll try my best, please keep in mind I'm not very experienced, have done 2 ROMs for Aoson M11 - RK3066 earlier.
> Also, anyone here who's successfully flashed CWM?

Click to collapse



can you repartition the internal memory, delete the emmc partition, and convert it to installable storage 
and remove all chinese apps.. i found a update zip for it (i guess as is it in chinese, and google translate still come with jibberish translate)

i will do custom too, but maybe for myown use, as i a novice on creating one haha.. 

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------




kayuz said:


> guys, anyone with cmw and root can try if tweaking with Pimp My Rom the general performance will better?  maybe it can fix also gps

Click to collapse



pimp my rom basically is summary of tweak (script based) , init d, kernel, gps conf, etc...
so sure it will be usefull for any amdroid (i also install it on every android i own) to boost performance
or you can modify it on your own custom rom, if you making one


----------



## Johangielen (Nov 22, 2012)

Johangielen said:


> Anyone has an idea if the light under the screen can be used for notifications? If so, how?

Click to collapse



Ah I see that Umi left out the "trackball" option. Haven't found an app yet which did the job for me. Using the flashlight is not an option for me. I'll keep on searching 

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




yash3339 said:


> Also, anyone here who's successfully flashed CWM?

Click to collapse



I did, using the Shuame method, which was really easy.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 22, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> according to 91umi.com bbs, the latest umi x1 rom is 20121118 version
> http://91umi.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=652
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



installed this new rom, and now my 3g wont work, tried mannual settings and everyythin


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 22, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> installed this new rom, and now my 3g wont work, tried mannual settings and everyythin

Click to collapse



manual and its back to normal ? im sorry seem you haven't finished type.. so i guess it 
if you set your apn manually and 3G back to normal so it is because apns-conf.xml doesn't has your apn setting, you can find it in system/etc folder, or you can add manually using android setting option

and for precaution, everytime we install new rom, we must create a full nandroid backup, just in case something happen

to create full nandroid backup (i think you already now):

boot into cwmr
select back up amd restore
select back up
after finished, select reboot from cwmr

to restore: 
boot into cwmr
select back up and restore 
select restore
(if you want to restore certain type of back up, you can choose certain type of backup system/boot/data/cache)
and reboot after finished

no matter who is the rom creator (factory or custom), nandroid backup is a must


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 23, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> manual and its back to normal ? im sorry seem you haven't finished type.. so i guess it
> if you set your apn manually and 3G back to normal so it is because apns-conf.xml doesn't has your apn setting, you can find it in system/etc folder, or you can add manually using android setting option
> 
> and for precaution, everytime we install new rom, we must create a full nandroid backup, just in case something happen
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks, yes i did manage to figure it out through entering mannualy.. strange thing is it didnt let me backup through cwm


----------



## iq9003 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re:*

I read that the second batch of Umi x1 from the factory have a different GPS antenne.
Therefore I think we can conclude it's probably a hardware problem.

However I can confirm with a tin foil antenna extension I can get a fix (without epo/a-gps) in aprox. 3-4 minutes.


----------



## vladi78 (Nov 23, 2012)

iq9003 said:


> I read that the second batch of Umi x1 from the factory have a different GPS antenne.
> Therefore it seems a hardware problem.
> 
> However I can confirm with a tin foil antenna extension I can get a fix

Click to collapse



Just read same  , but how to fix this antenna extension ? Is it possible to make picture of this antenna "upgrade" ?


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 23, 2012)

guess what, with this new lastest ROM my gps not working at all, it was workin before with my old rom. mmmmmm, so am not sure if its hardware problem


----------



## iq9003 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re:*

I folded tin-foil and I've added the foil on the blue lines in the picture ( I got this from from the website 91umi.com) 
You just need to lift up som black tape (untill you see the copper) and place the folded foil underneath the copper of the black tape.

mediafire.com/view/?yu7q7w6s3n78nvm


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 23, 2012)

iq9003 said:


> I folded tin-foil and I've added the foil on the blue lines in the picture ( I got this from from the website 91umi.com)
> You just need to lift up som black tap (till you see the copper) and place the folded foil underneath the copper on the black tape.

Click to collapse



did that work?


----------



## iq9003 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re:*



raz5652 said:


> did that work?

Click to collapse



Although I'm searching for a better solution, it did work to get a fix.
I've got indoor between 2 buildings a total of 10 satellites and 4 connected for a fix (in about 30sec with a-gps enabled)
(I'm on UMIX1_20121118 Rom, and without the foil I got 1 satellite)

I'm going to try different placements of the foil to see what gives me the best result. (and perhaps other materials)


----------



## vladi78 (Nov 23, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> guess what, with this new lastest ROM my gps not working at all, it was workin before with my old rom. mmmmmm, so am not sure if its hardware problem

Click to collapse



With what ROM did it work ? What was the quality of signal ? I can get only 1 visible sattelite with max 30%, and no fix at all of course...


----------



## sevman (Nov 23, 2012)

iq9003 said:


> I folded tin-foil and I've added the foil on the blue lines in the picture ( I got this from from the website 91umi.com)
> You just need to lift up som black tape (untill you see the copper) and place the folded foil underneath the copper of the black tape.
> 
> mediafire.com/view/?yu7q7w6s3n78nvm

Click to collapse



What do you mean by saying lift up black tape. I don't see any tape only plastic. Tried to lift a piece in GPS antenna area but stopped cause worried to brake anything. I even unscrewed all 6 screws but still can't pull it apart to see that magic copper


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## iq9003 (Nov 23, 2012)

sevman said:


> What do you mean by saying lift up black tape. I don't see any tape only plastic. Tried to lift a piece in GPS antenna area but stopped cause worried to brake anything. I even unscrewed all 6 screws but still can't pull it apart to see that magic copper

Click to collapse



The plastic u see is tape (you can lift this up with a small screwdriver or with your nails).
On the sticky side ofthe tape is also copper, slide the foil underneath it and then push the tape back.


----------



## vladi78 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it possible to use aluminium foil ?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 23, 2012)

iq9003 said:


> I read that the second batch of Umi x1 from the factory have a different GPS antenne.
> Therefore I think we can conclude it's probably a hardware problem.
> 
> However I can confirm with a tin foil antenna extension I can get a fix (without epo/a-gps) in aprox. 3-4 minutes.

Click to collapse



I must have gotten the second batch then I think since my Sygic GPS works very well... also installed the latest ROM... :cyclops:


----------



## kayuz (Nov 23, 2012)

so if it is true, let's hope that i will receive an Umi from the second batch :fingers-crossed:


----------



## vladi78 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, I can confirm that foil works.. I could get also fix (5 satellites 30m accuracy maximum) That's sad news because it's hardware issue (weak antena).


----------



## giino (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey guys is anyone know wich rom support turkish language on Umi x1 ? and how to change imei ? i tried *#*#3646633#*#* ------gprs------ but there is no write imei ? do i need to root umi first? Thank you ..


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 24, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> So, I can confirm that foil works.. I could get also fix (5 satellites 30m accuracy maximum) That's sad news because it's hardware issue (weak antena).

Click to collapse



so which foil are you using?  aluminium or cooper? 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app


----------



## vladi78 (Nov 24, 2012)

I use aluminium one (did not try other yet)  It looks like this: http://bbs.shuame.com/data/attachment/forum/201211/10/160053ogioyan0caakke00.jpg
but instead of copper there is aluminium. BTW, I still use stock ROM.


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 24, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> I use aluminium one (did not try other yet)  It looks like this: http://bbs.shuame.com/data/attachment/forum/201211/10/160053ogioyan0caakke00.jpg
> but instead of copper there is aluminium. BTW, I still use stock ROM.

Click to collapse



thanks mate :good:
i don't have copper foil but have almunium one 
will try it later
and then will play with the new rom

by the way finally i had time to wrote my first impression with UMI X1, maybe op (raz5652) can put usefull link on the first post? like review, rom, how to (root, cwm, etc), hardware mods (gps) gather from our thread as they are scattered among pages 

here my 1st impression with UMI X1 out of the box, sorry i don't have a personal blog ( i put it on store blog, but no worry I'm not intend to sell here hahaha)
http://asongan.biz/s/1ox


----------



## MixXx2005 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi.
So i m interested in this phone. But also Jiayu g3/g2+ is in my mind.
I like to get few answers before buying it. So i hope that somebody will help to decide what device i want.
questions:
1) How long the battery can last in this conditions? 
 (music 3h/day, 2g/3g switched off, wifi off,) - goal is to find out how long phone will last in no action at all and how fast u can empty juice at full power (everything on + music + camera + everything else)
2) What is the video/photo quality of camera? 
(please post some examples)
3)How long lasting is the phone?
(quality of materials? perfect will be to find some crash tests or your phone drop expierence)
4)Size? - i am worried about its size.
(used to SE X10minipro sizes)
5)What about GPS? does foil help to fix this problem?
6)What about android development on this device? 
(Is it possible in futuru get JB 4.2 for this phone?)
7)Want to hear all things that let you down when you get your phone.
(all lags and any unnormal things with this chinease engeneering masterpiece)

Personaly right now i like thin desing of UMI much better that Jiayu g3, but also Jiayu g2+ is pretty and smaller. 

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Kelzen (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello, I would like to add that the screen is really piece of sh*t because I've cracked it already and it was no stupid crash test bud only a small and unintentional drop.


----------



## Skeldave (Nov 25, 2012)

According to 91umi.com Android 4.1 for the Umi x1 is being released tomorrow.

I'm using google translate but there is mention that you need some sort of website points to download it - Possibly get points from posting on the forums.

See here:

http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1851&extra=page=1

http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1919&extra=page=1


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 25, 2012)

Skeldave said:


> According to 91umi.com Android 4.1 for the Umi x1 is being released tomorrow.
> 
> I'm using google translate but there is mention that you need some sort of website points to download it - Possibly get points from posting on the forums.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah i saw that too... tomorrow is the release of JB rom for UMI X1 , and MIUI also in close beta stage now 
they usually hidden the download link for non member / member without comment, so we must reply to get the link, don't worry i member there, so i can post the link here if the link already there and the news is confirmed 

usually just reply with typing anything hahaha


----------



## kayuz (Nov 25, 2012)

Skeldave said:


> According to 91umi.com Android 4.1 for the Umi x1 is being released tomorrow.
> 
> I'm using google translate but there is mention that you need some sort of website points to download it - Possibly get points from posting on the forums.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



right, let's see


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 26, 2012)

Skeldave said:


> According to 91umi.com Android 4.1 for the Umi x1 is being released tomorrow.
> 
> I'm using google translate but there is mention that you need some sort of website points to download it - Possibly get points from posting on the forums.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





kayuz said:


> right, let's see

Click to collapse




4.1 released!!!
but it's a beta.. they post 2 link i don't know the differences (google translate come with translation , "wire brush" "card brush"
so i won't post the link here, because the op said it's not stable and even can make a boot loop.. :cyclops::

skip this release and wait for more stable release next week
if any of you still want the link and can't get it from 91umi.com bbs pm me i will give you the link, but i strongly suggest stay away from this early 4.1 version... use 11118 version instead


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 26, 2012)

right here we go... for GPS i fixed it, dont ask me how and what i did special, but it worked.. i installed the latest UMi X1 ROM
http://91umi.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=652
 and used GPS.conf file from 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1233256
i installed it using CWM. after that when i used GPS test got no results and reading through i was convinced its hardware problem and i have to fix it through tin foil method. But i never gave it a try when am outdoors, so today i did and it worked fine , only took few seconds to get the satellite and results. So i dont think its a hardware problem.

here are my screen shots


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 26, 2012)

ohhh , heres the link for 4.1 beta rom for UMi X1
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=146615&uk=3022536317


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 26, 2012)

great news,  btw you're using lewa os 
is it 4.1 based or 4.0?

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 26, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> great news,  btw you're using lewa os
> is it 4.1 based or 4.0?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



its 4.0


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 26, 2012)

tried flashing rom 4.1 using lewa recovery system it said failed, might try different method in the morning


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## Kelzen (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi, I would like to ask those who use LEWA OS - I tried this ROM but it gave mi IMEI error. Did you have the same problem? Any other ROM worked fine. Thank you for the answer.


----------



## nando_donk (Nov 26, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> tried flashing rom 4.1 using lewa recovery system it said failed, might try different method in the morning

Click to collapse



1st extract zip, and use tool and tutorial from ht*tp://ww*w.shuam*e.com*/faq/general-tutorial/143*-mtk.ht*ml"] .
its work for me


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 26, 2012)

nando_donk said:


> 1st extract zip, and use tool and tutorial from ht*tp://ww*w.shuam*e.com*/faq/general-tutorial/143*-mtk.ht*ml"] .
> its work for me

Click to collapse



didnt work for me, i have shaum installed and when i extraxted umi 4.1 zip file i didnt get any of them 3 folders or driver folders mentioned in that tutorial. dosnt make sense to me


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 26, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> tried flashing rom 4.1 using lewa recovery system it said failed, might try different method in the morning

Click to collapse



91umi bbs confirm that the step is differ for 4.1, and said 1rst batch of umi x1 suffer from touch screen malfunction have to install the correct driver, second batch is normal



nando_donk said:


> 1st extract zip, and use tool and tutorial from ht*tp://ww*w.shuam*e.com*/faq/general-tutorial/143*-mtk.ht*ml"] .
> its work for me

Click to collapse



so how the new 4.1, any bugs? read from 91umi bbs, said that the camera buggy , some experience boot loop, and some has touch screen malfunction (1st batch umi x1), second batch normal though..


----------



## nando_donk (Nov 26, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> didnt work for me, i have shaum installed and when i extraxted umi 4.1 zip file i didnt get any of them 3 folders or driver folders mentioned in that tutorial. dosnt make sense to me

Click to collapse



you can get tool from there  *http*s://d*l.dro*pbo*x.co*m/u/23243275/umi_x1_flas*h.z*ip



androidnyubi said:


> 91umi bbs confirm that the step is differ for 4.1, and said 1rst batch of umi x1 suffer from touch screen malfunction have to install the correct driver, second batch is normal
> 
> 
> 
> so how the new 4.1, any bugs? read from 91umi bbs, said that the camera buggy , some experience boot loop, and some has touch screen malfunction (1st batch umi x1), second batch normal though..

Click to collapse



work fine for me, but there is no google play, and i still find the way to install google play,
bug just in camera, maximum size just 5 mp and resolution on the dialer numbers does not fitting


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 26, 2012)

nando_donk said:


> you can get tool from there  *http*s://d*l.dro*pbo*x.co*m/u/23243275/umi_x1_flas*h.z*ip
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is the gapps differ from other JB phone ? 
i believe that gapps can be found on http://goo.im/gapps


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 26, 2012)

nando_donk said:


> you can get tool from there  *http*s://d*l.dro*pbo*x.co*m/u/23243275/umi_x1_flas*h.z*ip
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mmmm, still bit confusing for me, ill wait for more stable version


----------



## ckethan (Nov 26, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> is the gapps differ from other JB phone ?
> i believe that gapps can be found on http://goo.im/gapps

Click to collapse



I guess it should work its general for all jb phone


----------



## nando_donk (Nov 26, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> is the gapps differ from other JB phone ?
> i believe that gapps can be found on

Click to collapse



can install but cannot connect to goole server.
:laugh:
btw jelly bean is so fast, power up just about 3 second


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 26, 2012)

nando_donk said:


> can install but cannot connect to goole server.
> :laugh:
> btw jelly bean is so fast, power up just about 3 second

Click to collapse



ah thank you for the comfirmation, hope next week release will be a stable one and fully functional 
and i read from 91umi bbs , that miui for umi x1 will be released on nov 30, hope it's true


----------



## kayuz (Nov 26, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> ah thank you for the comfirmation, hope next week release will be a stable one and fully functional
> and i read from 91umi bbs , that miui for umi x1 will be released on nov 30, hope it's true

Click to collapse



great news!  
i wait too next week for a more stable version of JB, but i'm really happy to hear the attention that UMI got for their phone, great! (i went from LG)
the only thing that worry me is the first bunch, i really hope to have an Umi of the second bunch... 

PS: a Question: how to install this JB rom? from cwm installed by shuame tool?


----------



## SuperAlby (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi, i want to buy one of this but before i want to know if the GPS's bug is fixed with the new rom. Thanks


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 26, 2012)

my GPS was working fine yesterday, but today i tried and its not working again, dont know if its hardware issue or software. my guess is its software.. cause yesterday i checked it few time it was fine, but today nothing. if it was hardware issue it should not work at all. i hope some developer get into this phone, tweak some stuff and it might work.


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 27, 2012)

for those who want to get the taste of 4.1 here the second beta link (with tool, flash tool + recovery)
still this is a beta with many bugs !!

PROCEED WITH YOUR OWN RISK !

link for flash tool + recovery: (TOOL AND HOW TO FLASH DIFFER FROM 4.0)
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=149338&uk=3022536317

link for second beta 4.1 ROM:
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=149276&uk=3022536317

picture of how to you can see here:
http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2329&extra=page=1
(in chinese, only member can see, and must reply the thread first to see the contain)

GOOD LUCK for the brave soul :good:


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 27, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> for those who want to get the taste of 4.1 here the second beta link (with tool, flash tool + recovery)
> still this is a beta with many bugs !!
> 
> PROCEED WITH YOUR OWN RISK !
> ...

Click to collapse



have you tried it? dosent work for me, when am tryin MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc to scatter keeps giving me error


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 27, 2012)

incorrect scatter file format

thats what am getting even tho am choosin the same file mentioned in the tutorial


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 27, 2012)

great, nto cant even try to turn the fone on,... when try to open flash tool keep getting following error

Access violation at address 005D0DB6 in module 'Flash_tool.exe'. Write of address 00000000.


----------



## Johangielen (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a question about the original battery backcover. It doesn't fit perfectly on my X1 with battery. Without battery no problems(perfect fit). Anyone experiencing the same problem?


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 27, 2012)

Johangielen said:


> I have a question about the original battery backcover. It doesn't fit perfectly on my X1 with battery. Without battery no problems(perfect fit). Anyone experiencing the same problem?

Click to collapse



no, i dont have that problem...

Can some one help me, i think my phone bricked, cant get flash tool to work


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 27, 2012)

what do i do after following step


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 27, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> have you tried it? dosent work for me, when am tryin MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc to scatter keeps giving me error

Click to collapse



no i havent tried it,  i will only install a final version 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------




raz5652 said:


> what do i do after following step

Click to collapse



have you read the thread i post the link from 91umi.com bbs?  because the flash step is differ from 4.0 you have to select some option not only the recovery,  and you have to insert the Battery when the flash proceed,  after the flash succesed,  just copy the rom to the sd card and flash from recovery as usual 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 27, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> no i havent tried it,  i will only install a final version
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks managed to install it, but i keep gettin boot reload and nothin happens


----------



## nando_donk (Nov 27, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> thanks managed to install it, but i keep gettin boot reload and nothin happens

Click to collapse



maybe you must enter to recovery mode ( hold volume Up + power) and choose zip from sd card and choose zip umi jelly bean beta 2.
recovery in in chinnese,  just select 2nd choice from top and select 1st choice after and select your rom.zip


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 27, 2012)

managed to revert back to my lewa rom and luckily got my backup too... not messing with this again untill its all stable


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 27, 2012)

nando_donk said:


> maybe you must enter to recovery mode ( hold volume Up + power) and choose zip from sd card and choose zip umi jelly bean beta 2.
> recovery in in chinnese,  just select 2nd choice from top and select 1st choice after and select your rom.zip

Click to collapse



i did exactly that, but after successful instalation still keeps rebooting


----------



## yash3339 (Nov 27, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> what do i do after following step

Click to collapse



Hi, looking at your picture, it seems you have loaded the scatter file meant for ICS. Are you sure there isn't a separate scatter file for JB?

PS: I haven't installed 4.1 yet


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 28, 2012)

after i look closely to the picture yes,  it seem raz5652 loaded ics scatter file,  jb has separated file on 4.1 folder 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 28, 2012)

thats cause when i download it from "https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23243275/umi_x1_flash.zip" thats the only flash tool that works. 
and when i download it from "http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shar...&uk=3022536317"

i get error "Access violation at address 005D0DB6 in module 'Flash_tool.exe'. Write of address 00000000"

and if i use flash tool from top and scatter file from bottom link, i get error invalid scatter file


----------



## nando_donk (Nov 28, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> thats cause when i download it from "https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23243275/umi_x1_flash.zip" thats the only flash tool that works.
> and when i download it from "http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shar...&uk=3022536317"
> 
> i get error "Access violation at address 005D0DB6 in module 'Flash_tool.exe'. Write of address 00000000"
> ...

Click to collapse



i installing with umi_x1_flash.zip but the file is 1st jelly bean rom, and after that i upgrade with recovery with  2nd jelly bean rom.


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 28, 2012)

if you have mtkdroidtool you can even create your own scatter text Base on your handset and os installed 

if only there is an english recovery,  i will install jb,  hate to remember which option for which function 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 28, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> if you have mtkdroidtool you can even create your own scatter text Base on your handset and os installed
> 
> if only there is an english recovery,  i will install jb,  hate to remember which option for which function
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yeah, ... m not that clever... never done anything like that before


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 29, 2012)

can some one put together step by step guide, some one who already done it


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 29, 2012)

new umi MIUI rom out aswell, not triesd it or dnt know how to,

here is the link for forum:
"http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3063&extra=page%3D1%26filter%3Dtypeid%26typeid%3D14%26typeid%3D14"


and here is the download link;
"http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=112236&uk=3574463418"


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 29, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> new umi MIUI rom out aswell, not triesd it or dnt know how to,
> 
> here is the link for forum:
> "http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3063&extra=page%3D1%26filter%3Dtypeid%26typeid%3D14%26typeid%3D14"
> ...

Click to collapse



yes it just has been release about 2 hous ago :good:
the 1st miui beta rom 

btw for those who also interested on miui, this is ics rom with miui v4 interface
too bad the is even none screen shoot of it on 91umi bbs


----------



## kayuz (Nov 29, 2012)

guys... i received my Umi today, installed latest UMI official rom the 11/18 and... it flies .D
incredible device! :laugh::laugh: great work Umi


----------



## taks (Nov 29, 2012)

kayuz said:


> guys... i received my Umi today, installed latest UMI official rom the 11/18 and... it flies .D
> incredible device! :laugh::laugh: great work Umi

Click to collapse



Hi guys,

I also received my UMI X1 today, I rooted it and now I'm downloading the latest Rom for update. 

However, when I place the phone close to my face (eyes) and there is a white background I notice some tiny pixels kind of red, it's only visible from a distance of 15 cm or less and under white background, has anybody else noticed this ??? ?????????????????? Plese try and share your experience.

thx,


----------



## hun_gery (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys, may i ask to upload some photos that was taken with the umi?
(default camera app+default setting+max resolution would be the best)
I interested about this phone, but i have no information about the camera's quality.
Thanks a lot!
Gery


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2012)

*3G in USA*

unfortunately UMI X1 doesn't support any 3G networks in USA. I received it yesterday. It looks really pretty fancy but I have to use the EDGE coverage only. I'm on AT&T. :crying:


----------



## kayuz (Nov 29, 2012)

hun_gery said:


> Guys, may i ask to upload some photos that was taken with the umi?
> (default camera app+default setting+max resolution would be the best)
> I interested about this phone, but i have no information about the camera's quality.
> Thanks a lot!
> Gery

Click to collapse



the camera is really good, i think it's equal to my old lg optimus 2x  and with mxcamera i can film 1080p videos  good quality




> unfortunately UMI X1 doesn't support any 3G networks in USA. I received it yesterday. It looks really pretty fancy but I have to use the EDGE coverage only. I'm on AT&T.

Click to collapse



 this is really strange, in italy all works good, sometimes it don't recognize the data connection.. but it works 
i do all the work of flashing ecc via Shuame tool  it's so good to use


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> unfortunately UMI X1 doesn't support any 3G networks in USA. I received it yesterday. It looks really pretty fancy but I have to use the EDGE coverage only. I'm on AT&T. :crying:

Click to collapse



because umi x1 wcdma freq is 900/2100 and att is on 1900 if im not mistaken 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




taks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I also received my UMI X1 today, I rooted it and now I'm downloading the latest Rom for update.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i don’t have that kind of problem,  i would say it's a dead pixel 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 30, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> yes it just has been release about 2 hous ago :good:
> the 1st miui beta rom
> 
> btw for those who also interested on miui, this is ics rom with miui v4 interface
> too bad the is even none screen shoot of it on 91umi bbs

Click to collapse



there are some screen shots on here
http://bbs.apkhot.com/read.php?tid-41829.html


----------



## Johangielen (Nov 30, 2012)

The camera is of low quality, though it seems that it's also caused by software. I was dissapointed by that. The camera of my Samsung Galaxy S i9000 is much better!


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 30, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> there are some screen shots on here
> http://bbs.apkhot.com/read.php?tid-41829.html

Click to collapse



Already on miui beta1, all I can, it smooth but without any gapps, and service, have just install the latest googleplay from android police

Full of chinese apps, input, games, appstore

I also have flash the 2G fat partition convert it to internal mem

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Updated:
Now i can't make my network connect (Working Now  )
Has been restarted for no apparent cause 2 times
it seem miui beta rom already patched the internal storage too (compare to the thread raz5652 post)
Having problem with superuser, keep blocking apps, have to enable it on default action, usually using prompt


----------



## hun_gery (Nov 30, 2012)

Johangielen said:


> The camera is of low quality, though it seems that it's also caused by software. I was dissapointed by that. The camera of my Samsung Galaxy S i9000 is much better!

Click to collapse



Could you upload some pics somewhere?
Thank you,
Gery


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2012)

kayuz said:


> the camera is really good, i think it's equal to my old lg optimus 2x  and with mxcamera i can film 1080p videos  good quality
> 
> 
> this is really strange, in italy all works good, sometimes it don't recognize the data connection.. but it works
> i do all the work of flashing ecc via Shuame tool  it's so good to use

Click to collapse



Which provider do you use? Thanks!


----------



## nando_donk (Dec 2, 2012)

hi good news, 
after use turbo gps (from market)
now i can use my gps 
:laugh:


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 2, 2012)

nando_donk said:


> hi good news,
> after use turbo gps (from market)
> now i can use my gps
> :laugh:

Click to collapse



great news.. 

my gps work using mobileuncle tool (dl from market), look for the Engineering menu, pick attention to kbs and ygps


follow the step from this link (credit to fjorger, as the Original poster) look for post #110

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1952991&page=11

here i attached the screen shoot, taken on rainy day

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 2, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> great news..
> 
> my gps work using mobileuncle tool (dl from market), look for the Engineering menu, pick attention to kbs and ygps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good news, keep checking for few days and let us know the results


----------



## taks (Dec 2, 2012)

I followed your instructions, with the difference that I downloaded the EPO file from Mediateck servers. In the end there were 13 satellites visible in Engineer mode but no fix. I waited for 10 minutes.  After one hour I tried again and there were no visible satellites.


----------



## giino (Dec 2, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> great news..
> 
> my gps work using mobileuncle tool (dl from market), look for the Engineering menu, pick attention to kbs and ygps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Bro My Gps finaly work  ..Thank you for sharing it .. :good:


----------



## ubelai (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone got a detailed review about the X1's battery life and if possible comparisons to other common-branded smartphones like Samsung and Apple for example?

Cheers.


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 3, 2012)

ubelai said:


> Anyone got a detailed review about the X1's battery life and if possible comparisons to other common-branded smartphones like Samsung and Apple for example?
> 
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



Battery bad compare to ios based,  i also using iphone 4s,  my iphone charge 2 times a day,  umi x1 charged 3 times,  and i played games on iOs,  never on android,  ipad is on different league hehe

even compare to my HTC Desire V,  htc still better,  maybe due the screen res,  and cpu

btw im a heavy email user 



Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------




taks said:


> I followed your instructions, with the difference that I downloaded the EPO file from Mediateck servers. In the end there were 13 satellites visible in Engineer mode but no fix. I waited for 10 minutes.  After one hour I tried again and there were no visible satellites.

Click to collapse



Okay here what i did :

download mobileuncle tool from play
download epo from MediaTek ftp (using es file explorer) 
using root explorer (OR other similar tool,  i have rom toolbox pro),  find /data/misc delete mediatek dat,  and epo dat
copy the epo file you got from mediatek server on step 2 to /data/misc
start mobileuncle,  select engineering,  find lbs menu,  enable agps and epo,  go to gps menu switched gps on until you have sat view
to confirm you can try select ygps menu,  wait until get a fix (green sat) 

every time you switched off or restart phone you must Re enable agps and epo from lbs menu (maybe its only me since i on miui beta rom) 

good luck 


Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 3, 2012)

About this GPS fix using "epo dat" etc..

I got fix without it (using aluminium foil). So is it really necessary to change files i.e. what gonna change ? Better time to first fix and thats all? 
When I saw picture in post #167, its still poor reception (accuracy is 82 m).
I got about 40m accuracy in car which i still rate as very poor. 
My wifes Sony experia TIPO gets always about 5m-10m accuracy.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 3, 2012)

5-10 meter accuracy. Can you achieve that? Probably walking very slowly or is there something I'm missing in the evolution of the GPS technology?  In the car I get around 30-40 meters when I make around 90 km/h even with my Navman.


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 3, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> About this GPS fix using "epo dat" etc..
> 
> I got fix without it (using aluminium foil). So is it really necessary to change files i.e. what gonna change ? Better time to first fix and thats all?
> When I saw picture in post #167, its still poor reception (accuracy is 82 m).
> ...

Click to collapse



i agree with you, but this time , what we concern most is to make the gps get a fix, 86m is way off the grid , but i haven't yet edit the gps.conf data it's set using default gps.conf, hope after edited will bring a better accuracy..

by the way , have you edited the gps.conf file, maybe it will gave you a better result, sony tipo using qualcom (cmiiw) chip which is lot better gps than mtk chip


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 3, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> Battery bad compare to ios based,  i also using iphone 4s,  my iphone charge 2 times a day,  umi x1 charged 3 times,  and i played games on iOs,  never on android,  ipad is on different league hehe
> 
> even compare to my HTC Desire V,  htc still better,  maybe due the screen res,  and cpu
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kewl, tell us about miui beta? what do u think about it?


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 3, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> Kewl, tell us about miui beta? what do u think about it?

Click to collapse



well its a beta 1 from a porting rom, guess we must wait till it got more stable.. heard rumours from umi bbs,  that the second beta will be release upcoming day,  i hope it fix some problems i found :

some times it crash, said something about permission (experiencing this problem more than 5 times) 
been restarted itself 3 times now in few days
slight delay on unlocking screen
launcher still a bit slow when change page to page,  compared to my nova launcher i used to have 
lot of chinese software (which can be remove easily using rom toolbox pro i have)
also a duplicate of some tools (2 flash light apps, 2 media gallery apps) 

other than that problems mentioned i quite happy with the perfomance 

and also i found a 4.1 beta using miui interface (also from umi bbs) ,  or maybe just using miui launcher,  i couldn't confirmed since i'm not installed it,  because well i haven't found an english recovery

Update: miui beta 2 has now been released (DWIYOR !)
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=124052&uk=741284107

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi

This UMI is my third dual sim China phone and from far the best. 
I've a x26i that is a MT6575 and a SIII like with the same cpu. 
The x26 have the same issue regarding the battery. It's not a matter of size even if the battery is not huge but a matter of wakeblock process. 

If you look with some specific application like CPU spy, you'll see that the cpu never goes into deep sleep mode and as soon as you push the power button to make sleeping your phone, it goes back to 1ghz speed. 
In this context, the battery is drained. 

If you run an application like BetterBatteryStats, you'll see that there is process that block the deep sleep mode (seams to be linked to the leds that doesn't exist on the UMI). 

What I've see is that when I turn off the phone and turn it on, and before to receive any talk msg or other notification, then the deep sleep mode works. I've tested and my battery lost only like 10% during a night. 

I've looked on Internet but didn't find the way to stop the wakeblock process. 

If there is a solution, then, the UMI is a really fantastic cheap phone. 

TBH

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sokoko (Dec 3, 2012)

*cwm recovery?*

Did some body finally have any idea on how to install Cwm recovery on umi x1?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 3, 2012)

sokoko said:


> Did some body finally have any idea on how to install Cwm recovery on umi x1?

Click to collapse



Why don't you read the earlier posts. It's all explained


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 4, 2012)

sokoko said:


> Did some body finally have any idea on how to install Cwm recovery on umi x1?

Click to collapse



the easiest method using shuame tool, just browse this thread you will find resourceful post on root + cwm :good:


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yesterday I was playing with GPS. Finally I got copper foil cut L shaped piece and fixed it under the "antenna" rubber. But nothing special come out, no improvement, may be worse reception as it was with aluminium. So I put alu back. 
After that I went to Location services -> EPO settings -> Download (EPO file). Which I believe is the same file you are copping manually. After some waiting the file was indeed downloaded (be patient or try several times, the date of the file will show time of download).  
Little surprise for me because I tried to update it previously without any success.
Now I can get precision of 10 meters in the street. And some 20 meters in the car while moving 50km/h (in the city).
So Alu foil + Updated EPO file = Satisfaction for me


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 4, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> Yesterday I was playing with GPS. Finally I got copper foil cut L shaped piece and fixed it under the "antenna" rubber. But nothing special come out, no improvement, may be worse reception as it was with aluminium. So I put alu back.
> After that I went to Location services -> EPO settings -> Download (EPO file). Which I believe is the same file you are copping manually. After some waiting the file was indeed downloaded (be patient or try several times, the date of the file will show time of download).
> Little surprise for me because I tried to update it previously without any success.
> Now I can get precision of 10 meters in the street. And some 20 meters in the car while moving 50km/h (in the city).
> So Alu foil + Updated EPO file = Satisfaction for me

Click to collapse



did you edited gps.conf file on /etc directory? try edit it using your country ntp server,  faster fix and good precission 
well i haven't used any hardware modification,  its seem you have achieved a great result with both hack combine (software + hadware) 

yes epo file from mtk server is the same as the one you downloaded automatically using mobileuncle,  why i recommend a manual way,  because the epo. dat some times corrupted 

i seldom use gps frequently on my UMI X1,  because the Battery drain too fast 


Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## unavix (Dec 5, 2012)

Supports umi x1 Czech language?


----------



## thetrueholly (Dec 5, 2012)

QUOTE=androidnyubi;34343113]according to 91umi.com bbs, the latest umi x1 rom is 20121118 version

the thread said next official rom would be android 4.1 ? (couldn't confirm)
change log : 
better power saving
new framework
driver optimization
camera optimization
lcd driver improving
wifi enhancement

it seem they release rom upgrade quite frequently, it is a good news, but also a bad news, couldn't make up which rom to use as base rom to create custom rom [/QUOTE]


important question: does this official firmware-update also include german language??


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 5, 2012)

unavix said:


> Supports umi x1 Czech language?

Click to collapse



i'm using miui beta 2, no Chech language listed
,  several language listed but no Chech 






thetrueholly said:


> QUOTE=androidnyubi;34343113]according to 91umi.com bbs, the latest umi x1 rom is 20121118 version
> 
> the thread said next official rom would be android 4.1 ? (couldn't confirm)
> change log :
> ...

Click to collapse




important question: does this official firmware-update also include german language??[/QUOTE]

i don’t know about that jb beta os,  but my miui beta 2 has Deutsch listed on language 

or maybe can install more locale from play

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 5, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> did you edited gps.conf file on /etc directory? try edit it using your country ntp server,  faster fix and good precission
> well i haven't used any hardware modification,  its seem you have achieved a great result with both hack combine (software + hadware)
> 
> yes epo file from mtk server is the same as the one you downloaded automatically using mobileuncle,  why i recommend a manual way,  because the epo. dat some times corrupted
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is screenshot taken yesterday, it was cloudy sky and light snowing. Edited  gps.conf after but no major improvements.


----------



## kayuz (Dec 5, 2012)

i've gps working without doing anything with the latest jb bedta, it works really good 
but there are some bugs
low in call audio
the frontal camera is inverted 
i can't edit the audio profile
anyway let's hope in a quick JB 4.1.2 update, and maybe a 4.2.1


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 6, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> Here is screenshot taken yesterday, it was cloudy sky and light snowing. Edited  gps.conf after but no major improvements.

Click to collapse



awesome,  maybe finally i must do your hardware mods 
,  would you mind taking pic of your mod






kayuz said:


> i've gps working without doing anything with the latest jb bedta, it works really good
> but there are some bugs
> low in call audio
> the frontal camera is inverted
> ...

Click to collapse



i found jb rom,  which has the camera fix,  you can find it on umi bbs

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## hun_gery (Dec 6, 2012)

> i found jb rom,  which has the camera fix,  you can find it on umi bbs
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



here is the link for that:
http://[B]pan[/B].baidu._com_/share/*link*?shareid=_153241_&uk=3355610835


----------



## iniro (Dec 6, 2012)

Better this:

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=153975&uk=3355610835


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 6, 2012)

iniro said:


> Better this:
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=153975&uk=3355610835

Click to collapse



Hi and thanks

Could anyone describe the process of flashing the Jelly bean on the UMI X1.
As I understood, it's quite complex as the boot loader is different.
The translation of Google is far from reliable...

And, is it possible to go back to the 4.0.4 version after flashing JB ?

Does the X1 go in deep sleep with JB (the big issue on ICS).

Thanks a lot

TBH


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 6, 2012)

thebighunt said:


> Hi and thanks
> 
> Could anyone describe the process of flashing the Jelly bean on the UMI X1.
> As I understood, it's quite complex as the boot loader is different.
> ...

Click to collapse




this is the final beta of 4.1.2 for umi x1 , doesn't require a special step, just flash as usual, remember to back up first on cwm to prevent some funny thing  this rom based from the 1st beta, as the 2nd beta actually a rom ported from amoi rom 

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=176983&uk=3022536317

after this release will be a final release of oficial 4.1.2 umi x1

know problem for this release (latest beta, that the card slot maybe switch, like mine, the one with W symbol will be 2G and card slot with G marking will actually a WCDMA (3G) slot, like my miui beta :laugh: , by the way im still not install a JB yet, so please install and see for yourself if interest..  and confirmed has a front camera problem




my recommendation, wait for a final release of 4.1.2 , usually will be a week after the latest release :good:


----------



## Johangielen (Dec 6, 2012)

Is the camera quality improved with the new rom? Comparing to the final 4.04 rom. I expected a bit more of the quality, especially when the photo's taken with the mobile unkle tool have a higher quality than with the standard camera app.


----------



## kayuz (Dec 6, 2012)

well, i tried the latest jb beta and the camera quality are really better then ics.
with JB i see the phone much more responsive and smooth and the system is not anymore anonymous like ics.
there's also a real ota app updater which finally works
and there's also other goods like themes ecc.
but i noticed a much more boring bug, like the really low in call audio... i cannot listen who is telling me, it's too low!
and some other bug for 3g/hsdpa, but in overall i can't wait for it in final version, with all fully working.
With JB i really say"this phone is good!"


----------



## Johangielen (Dec 7, 2012)

kayuz said:


> well, i tried the latest jb beta and the camera quality are really better then ics.
> with JB i see the phone much more responsive and smooth and the system is not anymore anonymous like ics.
> there's also a real ota app updater which finally works
> and there's also other goods like themes ecc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! Good to know! I'll wait for the final JB Rom and update the phone then! :good:


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 7, 2012)

kayuz said:


> well, i tried the latest jb beta and the camera quality are really better then ics.
> with JB i see the phone much more responsive and smooth and the system is not anymore anonymous like ics.
> there's also a real ota app updater which finally works
> and there's also other goods like themes ecc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
I've tried also the jb beta 2 yesterday.  The bug that inverted the two smicard is annoying.  But I came back to its because after installing the jb gapps,  the keyboard crash all the time. The system is unusable then. 

I hope the final jb will be available soon. 

TBH

Envoyé depuis mon UMI X1 avec Tapatalk


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 7, 2012)

am soo tempted to install jb or miui, but ill wait till stable version


----------



## iq9003 (Dec 7, 2012)

I've just installed the JB beta and the JB gapps.

- Dutch language is present!
- No problem with keyboard after installing gapps


With EPO en Agps on in the engineer settings my GPS is improved,  more sattelites en better signal !!    (with  YGPS.)
EPO settings only available in engineer mode.


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 7, 2012)

iq9003 said:


> I've just installed the JB beta and the JB gapps.
> 
> - Dutch language is present!
> - No problem with keyboard after installing gapps
> ...

Click to collapse



so what your verdict on JB?


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## iq9003 (Dec 7, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> so what your verdict on JB?

Click to collapse



Currently I'm not using the phone for daily use, so I don't have a problem with the bugs mentioned in earlier posts.
But there are al lot of improvements so you should try it for yourself. (if you make a backup you can always restore you're current version).

So far I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 7, 2012)

iq9003 said:


> I've just installed the JB beta and the JB gapps.
> 
> - Dutch language is present!
> - No problem with keyboard after installing gapps
> ...

Click to collapse



where to get jb gapps? and hot to install them


----------



## iq9003 (Dec 7, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> where to get jb gapps? and hot to install them

Click to collapse



I used this one: http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
Install the same way as the Rom (Recovery ==> install zip)


----------



## robertsydbrink (Dec 7, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> this is the final beta of 4.1.2 for umi x1 , doesn't require a special step, just flash as usual, remember to back up first on cwm to prevent some funny thing  this rom based from the 1st beta, as the 2nd beta actually a rom ported from amoi rom
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=176983&uk=3022536317
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can anyone put up a mirror. I cant get it downloaded... just get network error after a while.


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 7, 2012)

i get invalid imei


----------



## iq9003 (Dec 7, 2012)

robertsydbrink said:


> Can anyone put up a mirror. I cant get it downloaded... just get network error after a while.

Click to collapse



http://www.mediafire.com/?r7l4ck9vtfjqtay


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 7, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> this is the final beta of 4.1.2 for umi x1 , doesn't require a special step, just flash as usual, remember to back up first on cwm to prevent some funny thing  this rom based from the 1st beta, as the 2nd beta actually a rom ported from amoi rom
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=176983&uk=3022536317
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i  have installed this and gave me invalid imei number than i installed following


iniro said:


> Better this:
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=153975&uk=3355610835

Click to collapse



same invalid number, i backed uop my phone in recovery, but now when i try to restore it , it wont work, stuck at boot screen. my previous rom was lewa based offical rom.

what should i do?


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 8, 2012)

end up installing miui rom, just need to figure out how to install google play and gapps


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 8, 2012)

iq9003 said:


> I've just installed the JB beta and the JB gapps.
> 
> - Dutch language is present!
> - No problem with keyboard after installing gapps
> ...

Click to collapse



Which version of gapps did you install? 


Envoyé depuis mon UMI X1 avec Tapatalk


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 8, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> i  have installed this and gave me invalid imei number than i installed following
> 
> 
> same invalid number, i backed uop my phone in recovery, but now when i try to restore it , it wont work, stuck at boot screen. my previous rom was lewa based offical rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



lost the imei ? you can read this thread http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=4407&highlight=imei
there's a tool to re-write or the imei, 
or you can using mtkdroidtool http://www.general-files.com/download/gs119611ch5di0/MTKdroidTools_v225.zip.html



raz5652 said:


> end up installing miui rom, just need to figure out how to install google play and gapps

Click to collapse



here your gapps , flash with cwm
http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip




thebighunt said:


> Which version of gapps did you install?
> 
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon UMI X1 avec Tapatalk

Click to collapse



get gapps from here (cwm flashable) 
http://goo.im/gapps
get the one matched your os, the latest one 
this is the direct link
http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121130-signed.zip


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 8, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> lost the imei ? you can read this thread http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=4407&highlight=imei
> there's a tool to re-write or the imei,
> or you can using mtkdroidtool http://www.general-files.com/download/gs119611ch5di0/MTKdroidTools_v225.zip.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



translation on this http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=4407&highlight=imei is too complicated, dosnt understand what they tryin to say, if you know can you pls put it in simple words, or if you can explain how to use MTKdroidtools?

am still using miui v4 beta, and ill try to install http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip gapps, does these gapps get rid of chinese apps?


----------



## Kelzen (Dec 8, 2012)

I also did not understand. And MTKdroidtools did not work for me. But I used Mobileuncle MTK Tools - when on ROM with IMEI simply backup imei on SD card and than flash new rom and via Mobileuncle MTK Tools restore the imei - it works for me.


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 8, 2012)

no gapps has nothing to do with chinese apps,  you can either edit the rom on kitchen, or the simpliest is delete it using rom tool box pro on the handset itself (or you can use root explorer)  up to your own preference 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




Kelzen said:


> I also did not understand. And MTKdroidtools did not work for me. But I used Mobileuncle MTK Tools - when on ROM with IMEI simply backup imei on SD card and than flash new rom and via Mobileuncle MTK Tools restore the imei - it works for me.

Click to collapse



mtkdroidtool is simple,  Just install,  pres root (even our x1, already rooted it doesn't matter),  and it will create our rom dump on desktop pc,  and install busy box, root explorer and su

if you're using miui i wouldn't recommend it as miui has already their own su type apps (permission manager) 

after that,  we can do other thing such as change imei, download our rom scatter text,  delete chinese app (but its very standard you have to customized it yourself)  

btw yes the latest mobileuncle has backup restore imei tool,  mtkdroidtool can change the imei Just in case you don't or can't have chinese imei type (86xxxxxx)

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 9, 2012)

here is the latest 4.1.2 release on 9 Dec 2012
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=168448&uk=3355610835

and heres the changes log from this version (from google translate):
Time when the weekend package how.
Based on the latest official 4.1.2 Creating the package for civil
1: global transparent
2: Battery icon beautify the 1% digital display
3: Add latest speed refreshments desktop, optional theme
4: Brush Wizard and card brush brush machine (I pro-test)
5: smooth power saving is still
6: self-timer camera upside down bug still limited capacity (I can not fix this bug)
Note: The package for civil production, the problem has nothing to do with the official (Brush risks, the consequences of your own)
Trust my friends may wish to try this package, I think that has been basically perfect 


i will try download and use this version


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 9, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> here is the latest 4.1.2 release on 9 Dec 2012
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=168448&uk=3355610835
> 
> and heres the changes log from this version (from google translate):
> ...

Click to collapse



where did u find this? i cant see anything on http://bbs.91umi.com


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 9, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> here is the latest 4.1.2 release on 9 Dec 2012
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=168448&uk=3355610835
> 
> and heres the changes log from this version (from google translate):
> ...

Click to collapse



great now the link is broken


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 9, 2012)

ye found it, http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=5633&extra=page=1&page=1 but no download link


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 9, 2012)

downloading it now, lets see what happpens. there are soo many things i have never done on the phone, which am learning as a NOOB.


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 9, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> downloading it now, lets see what happpens. there are soo many things i have never done on the phone, which am learning as a NOOB.

Click to collapse



haha everybody is a noobs we learn as we go.. Just don't forget to backup on cwm,  hope nothing funny with this rom 

and for miui beta 2,  here's my gps stat:
captured from gps + on my miui beta 2, after edited the gps.conf file (and applied agps + epo data from mediatek) for those Who interest,  forgot to post earlier,  very happy with the outcome, btw im not doing any hardware mods,  so i think the problem is just software

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 9, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> haha everybody is a noobs we learn as we go.. Just don't forget to backup on cwm,  hope nothing funny with this rom
> 
> and for miui beta 2,  here's my gps stat:
> captured from gps + on my miui beta 2, after edited the gps.conf file (and applied agps + epo data from mediatek) for those Who interest,  forgot to post earlier,  very happy with the outcome, btw im not doing any hardware mods,  so i think the problem is just software
> ...

Click to collapse



RIGHT  i have installed [ROM] brand new beautification UMI-X1-4.1.2-2012.12.09, but its giving me same error "invalid IMEI". its looks really nice. can you help me to over come this problem? 

i have backed up my previous Rom. i have got MTKdroidTools_v225


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 9, 2012)

its dosnt even show my fone on MTKdroidTools when conected with usb, tried several times


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 9, 2012)

have you backup your imei from mobileuncle before,  you can restore it from there.. menu back up restore imei 

i don't have any problem with mtkdroidtool,  just connect your x1 in active screen (screen not lock), it will detect it just fine 


by the way,  it seem you have a problem with any jb os installed if im not mistaken,  which recovery are you using,  is it lewaos modified recovery? try reflashed it using standard cwm recovery,  I have the one compiled by Bruno and all os i have installed have none the imei problem 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 9, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> have you backup your imei from mobileuncle before,  you can restore it from there.. menu back up restore imei
> 
> i don't have any problem with mtkdroidtool,  just connect your x1 in active screen (screen not lock), it will detect it just fine
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



naa, tried mtkdroid tool, still dosnt pickup my fone, and no i didnt backup my imei using mobileuncle, ill try to restore my backup and than backup my imei using mobileuncle. lets see what happens.

by the way rom looks brilliant is very responsive, but have loads of chinese apps and things that i dont want. i will try to figure out how to clean it.


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 9, 2012)

try root explorer or rom toolbox,  it will help you clean them

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 9, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> try root explorer or rom toolbox,  it will help you clean them
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



how does they work? do i have to install it on the phone or computer?


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 9, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> have you backup your imei from mobileuncle before,  you can restore it from there.. menu back up restore imei
> 
> i don't have any problem with mtkdroidtool,  just connect your x1 in active screen (screen not lock), it will detect it just fine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol.. i just installed miui, just to backup my imei and now its telling me to root my fone.


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 9, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> how does they work? do i have to install it on the phone or computer?

Click to collapse



on your phone,  get it from play store,  I recommend rom toolbox than root explorer,  because rom toolbox also has other functions,  not just a root explorer (it can back up,  set cpu speed, etc) try the non pro version,  you will end up purchase the pro version because it money well spent 







raz5652 said:


> lol.. i just installed miui, just to backup my imei and now its telling me to root my fone.

Click to collapse



yes it happened to me too back then,  but not because install miui,  it's because i update the su binary on previous rom ,  but not a big deal just re-root it using shuame 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## robertsydbrink (Dec 9, 2012)

Ive tried all the jb rom for the phone and i cant get gapps to work. Have tried different gapps zips to. With no succes... i cant get my head around whats wrong.
Other then that the latest jb rom seems to work pretty good. So i realy want the gapps to work.


----------



## iniro (Dec 9, 2012)

For 4.1.2 the latest gapps are:
gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
http://goo.im/gapps/


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 10, 2012)

ok here we go, i installed the lastest following version of jelly beans
download link : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shar...&uk=3355610835
forum : http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=v...age=1&page=1
and i got IMEI error, so as advised by androidnyubi, i tired MTKdroidTools which didnt work (dont ask me why)
so he advised me to use mobileuncle, so i reverted back to miui rom, backedup my imei using mobileuncle and than installed above version of jelly beans and installed mobileuncle on my phone again and restored my imei. yeah, it worked.After that i installed following gaps:
http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip (and they worked fine for me)

he advised me to use root explorer or rom toolbox to clean up chinese or unwanted apps. and while playing around i found mobileuncle has that option too and there was an app called AUTOSTARTS already on my phone which has that option, so i cleaned up using them. 
evrything else works fine, i have tried calls, messaging, camera and all works brilliant. few things i cant figure out thought

1- there is an icon for TAPASHOT, which opens some sort of a Chinese apps site, i cant get rid of that.
2- default brower always opens a Chinese Beidu search (or something like that), even after i tried to change it in setting to google.com
3- and GPS still not workin.

ill report more if i find any other bugs. Here are some screenshots:


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 10, 2012)

some more


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 10, 2012)

raz5652, is this the Final JB version or is it still Beta?


----------



## wslimk (Dec 10, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> some more

Click to collapse



Great and thanks for your infor. 

Any new firmware for Android 4.1 or 4.2?


----------



## giino (Dec 10, 2012)

For imei problems
type * # * # 3646633 # * # *  /CDS Information/ Radio Information
for Sim1
Phone1 
write AT+EGMR=1,7,"35xxxxxxxxxx" (imei wich is u want)
Send at command
for Sim2
Phone2
write AT+EGMR=1,10,"35xxxxxxxxxxx" (imei wich is you want)
Send at command 

reboot and after boot check imei it changed


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 10, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> raz5652, is this the Final JB version or is it still Beta?

Click to collapse



its a latest version i think still beta. final will be an official ROM


----------



## Johangielen (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi, I did a factory reset from the android settings menu. Now the phone stays in a bootloop. CWM is also in a bootloop... :S Any ideas?


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 10, 2012)

Johangielen said:


> Hi, I did a factory reset from the android settings menu. Now the phone stays in a bootloop. CWM is also in a bootloop... :S Any ideas?

Click to collapse



what version of android u were using? did u do a back up before?
go into recovery mod and install it or restore your backup...

if u a newbie like me and dont know how to go into recovery mod. than try this:
1-Take out your battery and put it back in.
2- dont turn on the phone. hold home button + volume down + power.. and it will go into recovery mod.
3- try to search recovery mod installation or something like that on you tube, will make more sense.


----------



## Johangielen (Dec 10, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> what version of android u were using? did u do a back up before?
> go into recovery mod and install it or restore your backup...
> 
> if u a newbie like me and dont know how to go into recovery mod. than try this:
> ...

Click to collapse



Recovery did not work. I just let the phone do it's work and after 6 bootloops it booted and recovery was also available again :cyclops: Now waiting for the official 4.1 release!


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 10, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> ok here we go, i installed the lastest following version of jelly beans
> download link : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shar...&uk=3355610835
> forum : http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=v...age=1&page=1
> and i got IMEI error, so as advised by androidnyubi, i tired MTKdroidTools which didnt work (dont ask me why)
> ...

Click to collapse



glad to see that there's a jb rom worked for you :good:
as for tapashot, you can delete it using rom toolbox or similar apps (titanium backup can also does it), look for the app manager and / or process manager , and you can removed (uninstall from there),  its a dx desktop file,  but you have to install other launcher first,  i recommend nova as its a very fast launcher
and gps, have tried my instruction before (agps, mediatek epo, and gps conf thing) i have no problem with gps
but i will look closely with this beta rom as i only have installed it for less a day :laugh:



Johangielen said:


> Hi, I did a factory reset from the android settings menu. Now the phone stays in a bootloop. CWM is also in a bootloop... :S Any ideas?

Click to collapse



the only thing can help you from boot loop is flash tool, reflash the complete rom , including the recovery from flash tool.. you can search xda for detail instruction, if you don't have the original rom ics and flash tool, you can download it from shuame website, forgot the exact link, but you can research on shuame, will drop by latter 

update:
here is the link for flashtool + original rom + recovery 
http://www.shuame.com/faq/restore-tutorial/139-2012-08-16-02-45-17.html

after reflash the complete rom you can install english recovery again (im not sure if shuame recovery is in english, but if it's in english than you don't have to relash recovery again)

and fyi, we can never do a factory reset on a rooted phone using  setting menu, it will always lead to boot loop, you can restore factory setting on a rooted phone using cmw only


----------



## BERL111N9r (Dec 10, 2012)

hey @androidnyubi

"and gps, have tried my instruction before (agps, mediatek epo, and gps conf thing) i have no problem with gps"

which post was it? or can u write a step by step instruction which settings u exactly changed?
is it possible with rooted stock rom?


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## kayuz (Dec 10, 2012)

from a topic in the forum it seems that official android 4.1 update will come within 2 days..


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 11, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> 3- and GPS still not workin.
> 
> ill report more if i find any other bugs. Here are some screenshots:

Click to collapse



here proof of my gps work fine,  captured from gps test as usual 


Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 11, 2012)

BERL111N9r said:


> hey @androidnyubi
> 
> "and gps, have tried my instruction before (agps, mediatek epo, and gps conf thing) i have no problem with gps"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the latest jb rom work great,  the miui beta 2 too,  i've test both 

about the step i will rewrite later so everyone can follow it,  and hope it also help other 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 11, 2012)

*GPS Fix UMI X1*

Here the step to fix my Umi X1 GPS: tested on miui beta 2 and the latest jb beta with great result, no hardware modification done, i'm first batch owner of x1, so it confirm its a software related problem not hardware

tools required (this is mandatory) :
A mobileuncle (get it from play store)
B root explorer / rom toolbox (play store)
C gps.conf file (get it from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1233359) or for much easier job use pimp my rom (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908269) / or play store
D epo.dat (get if from mediatek ftp server)
E es explorer or any similar tools which can use to ftp from handset (play store)

step to fix gps :
1. Open ES File Expoler (tool code E), use ftp browser , download epo.dat from ftp://mediatek.com

FTP server: epo.mediatek.com
Port: 21
Login: epo_alps
Password: epo_alps

Files:
EPO.DAT
EPO.MD5

(do not using automatic download from mobileuncle, because it sometimes get corrupted, or even always fail on 75%)

2. Using B (=root explorer / rom toolbox / any similar root explorer) go to directory data/misc , find epo.dat and mtkgps.dat , delete those two file (and any .bak file if exsisted)

3. Still using tool B , go to your download directory of your epo.dat and epo.md5 you have earlier on step 1, copy (do not move, just in case you need it for future time, maybe because flash new rom) and paste it on directory data/misc on step 2

4. download gps.conf file from C / i highly recommend pimp my rom to simplify the process (don't forget to download the rescue tool before you tempted to use any mods)

5A. using B go to directory /etc delete/edit file gps.conf (change the permission first if you can't delete/edit it) base on your continent and country code

---OR---

5B use pimp my rom go to tools - gps configuration , and select your continent and country apply it (it will ask to reboot)

6. go to open space (not surrounded with high building, preferably on good clear sky 

7 open A (=mobileuncle tool) open location base sercive menu, go to EPO tab (tick enable, but don't tick auto download, remember you already done it on step 3, so no need to download any data, go to A-GPS tab, enable a-gps , scroll to bottom tick allow network initiated request and allow EM notifications, last step select GPS tab, press GPS on

enjoy watch you satellite count and fixed your location, for added greater result, and an almunium foil as hardware mods (to get better accuracy), this is optional step, now you can open gps test or any similar gps tool and update agps data

this step work both on my miui beta 2 and latest jb beta rom, recommend both  but jb has a better power save (it enable deep sleep more than miui ics)

this step must be done again if you change / reflash your rom


----------



## dimebar1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ygps does not load properly. I downloaded mobile uncle tool from the store, went through the engineering section to find ygps, then restarted the agps, went back to the grid(in ygps section) and waited for about 3 mins but eventually got a lock on a few satellites(you may need to do this every time you restart your phone). The annoying thing about this process is that i have to leave that running and that takes battery power. Also enable it to ''run in BG'' an option found in using the bottom right settings button and don't close the app just hit the home button(never leave the ygps section let it run). I did all this on the stock rom, on an unrooted phone as im clueless about those things but seeing that many people have had issues like myself i just wanted to put across how i got it to work. Its not the greatest ever signal but it works and it is better than nothing.

I live in the UK.


----------



## nando_donk (Dec 11, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> Here the step to fix my Umi X1 GPS: tested on miui beta 2 and the latest jb beta with great result, no hardware modification done, i'm first batch owner of x1, so it confirm its a software related problem not hardware
> 
> tools required (this is mandatory) :
> A mobileuncle (get it from play store)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I will try


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 11, 2012)

dimebar1 said:


> Ygps does not load properly. I downloaded mobile uncle tool from the store, went through the engineering section to find ygps, then restarted the agps, went back to the grid(in ygps section) and waited for about 3 mins but eventually got a lock on a few satellites(you may need to do this every time you restart your phone). The annoying thing about this process is that i have to leave that running and that takes battery power. Also enable it to ''run in BG'' an option found in using the bottom right settings button and don't close the app just hit the home button(never leave the ygps section let it run). I did all this on the stock rom, on an unrooted phone as im clueless about those things but seeing that many people have had issues like myself i just wanted to put across how i got it to work. Its not the greatest ever signal but it works and it is better than nothing.
> 
> I live in the UK.

Click to collapse



ygps included on your rom,  you have to reflash your rom to fix ygps thing,  have tried using zip update its give me error report (accidentally delete ygps before) 

so you must root and install cwm but its a easy step 







nando_donk said:


> Thanks, I will try

Click to collapse



hope its works for you,  please report back

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## unavix (Dec 11, 2012)

what all I have installed on the PC that I managed to flash cwm recovery? I did root. But I can not flash cwm. Can anyone advise me step by step how to do it?

Can someone reup X1 recovery toolkit.zip where it could be downloaded? The Chinese site I can not download.


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 11, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> Here the step to fix my Umi X1 GPS: tested on miui beta 2 and the latest jb beta with great result, no hardware modification done, i'm first batch owner of x1, so it confirm its a software related problem not hardware
> 
> tools required (this is mandatory) :
> A mobileuncle (get it from play store)
> ...

Click to collapse



tried and followed step by step.. didnt work for me. i can see 13 in view but none in use or lock thing


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 11, 2012)

i have notiched something else with this new JB rom.
i tried my data enabled sim in both slots with the same apn settings and it works on both, i get E when using data.
am i right or it shouldnt be like that. right now i put the sim back where it says W.


----------



## nando_donk (Dec 11, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> tried and followed step by step.. didnt work for me. i can see 13 in view but none in use or lock thing

Click to collapse



Same with me. Can see but cannot use sattelit.


----------



## unavix (Dec 11, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> Hi I'm ready to make a ROM. Any suggestions as to what you folks want? I'll try my best, please keep in mind I'm not very experienced, have done 2 ROMs for Aoson M11 - RK3066 earlier.
> Also, anyone here who's successfully flashed CWM?

Click to collapse



If you make custom rom, you can add Czech language?


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 11, 2012)

*JB And all*

Hi

I've my X1 since one month now and have played a lot with.
As i wrote earlier in this thread, the main cons that i can say is that any ICS rom I've tried don't allow the phone to switch in deep sleep mode when it's off.

So, as lot of you, even without using my phone during my working day, the battery level goes down fast... 100% full at 7am and less than 50 at the end of the day.
If i use the phone to surf, mail, etc... it goes faster...
So, kind of desapointed.

But... now there is JB and i can say that it's totaly different even if it's still a beta.
Ok, the front camera is inverted... and some crash happens but rarely.. but...
The deep sleep mode works well.
Just to give you one number..
7am, 100% full battery, 8 pm tonight with like only 10 minutes of surfing and one phone call, still 90% of battery.
Without any tweak, i saw on CPU spy that my phone have switch to deep sleep all the day and when i was surfing and doing some little stuff, i was hal at 1ghz and half at 250mhz.
Just by this, i love my phone.

Now, let's give some info because lot of people have some issue rooting, flashing, etc it,

First, to do anything with your X1, you need to install the drivers that allow your phone to communicate with windows (MTK drivers). You can find lot of info on this on the web.

The best and from far easiest way to root the phone is to use the shuame tools for windows. (search on google www.shuame.com and use the translate link)
You can download the software and the CWM recovery image from my dropbox at : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/57xmto94f9ei1m6/1kacttj4AD
First, you need to install the software. I don't understand chinese at all but i didnt encounter any difficulty to install the soft.

When you have installed it, and before to start the software, connect your X1 on the USB. Don't forget to activate the USB debugging (in the developper setting of your phone).

Once connected (and reconnised by your windows (drivers well installed)), launch the software.
It will detect your X1 

After, automatically, it will instal the android part of the soft on you X1.

Once finished (fast process), you need to go in the last tab on top (with 4 small squares).
In this screen, you'll find three lines of icons.

You just need to look at the second line of icons.

1 - to root you phone, you need to click on the fourth icon (with root## bellow (## are for chinese char)).
It will install the superuser (in chinese) on your phone. The process will restart your phone twice.

2 - To install the last version of CWM (in english), you need to download the specific version for the X1 (in my dropbox). Don't close the Shuame software)
As soon as you have donwloaded it, you need to clic on the third icon of the second line where it's writen ##Recovery.
You'll have a windows asking you for the file you want to flash as recovery. Select the recovery.img you've just downloaded from my dropbox.

And it's done, your x1 is rooted and you have the recovery.

I recommend to download immediately from the play store two essential softwares :
- Type CWM and find ROM Manager. It works with your recovery and allow to manage names of backuper, etc. when you'll try to use it the first time, It will ask you to install CWM, say yes but as it wont find the X1 CWM, he will ask you if you have manually installed it. Say yes. The version is 6.0.1 so >3 
- Link2SD will allow you to erase the chinese android soft and the shuame app. You dont need it anymore.

The Chinese SuperUser works exactly as the english one. To grant superuser a software, a popup will appear. There are two buttons : A grey one and a green/blue one. The grey has a count down in it. It says that if you dont clic on the green one within 30 sec, the soft wont be granted. If you check the little box, it means than superuser will remember your choice. ROM Manager and Link2SD need to be granted superuser.

From CWM, you can reboot directly in recovery.

If you want to do it manually, turn off you X1 (not sleep, but off).
Then, hold the up volume botton, then old the power bt and wait for the UMI logo displayed on the screen.
Then release the power and volume and you'll be in recovery CWM.

Don't forget first to backup your current rom.

After, play with the others.

One last thing on JB.
On my X1, i had to switch the two simcard to be able to use the correct one for the 3G connexion (both 3G and H symbols appear and work).
My SD card has been identified as my second internal memory. Btw, the 2Gb of storage of the X1 are now identified as ext SD card.. don't know why.

I've used Link2SD to move lot's of app (appart system and Google main apps) to my SD card storage place).

To add the google apps to JB, i've downloaded the gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip form goo. It's always long to start the download as the page has to be reloaded tons of time.

To flash the gapps, nothing complex, just save the zip file on your sd card (the real one) and reboot in recovery.
Dont forget to flush the cache.
Me i also flush the dalkiv cache... but i don't know if it's useful.

When I install a new rom, i also erase everything (reset system and cache in CWM) before to install the new rom zip file. After the installation, and before to reboot, i reflush the cache and dalkiv cache.

I hope this will help you.

BR

TBH


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 11, 2012)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> 
> I've my X1 since one month now and have played a lot with.
> As i wrote earlier in this thread, the main cons that i can say is that any ICS rom I've tried don't allow the phone to switch in deep sleep mode when it's off.
> ...

Click to collapse



can you explain the switching of sim card option? i tried both and by the looks i get 3g on both with E sign next to signal bars, but its very slow.


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 11, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> can you explain the switching of sim card option? i tried both and by the looks i get 3g on both with E sign next to signal bars, but its very slow.

Click to collapse



by switching, i mean, i switch physicaly the two sim cards.
I've one prepaid phone only that is now in the w slot and a data 3g only that is in the G slot.

That's all.

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




raz5652 said:


> can you explain the switching of sim card option? i tried both and by the looks i get 3g on both with E sign next to signal bars, but its very slow.

Click to collapse



an the E is for EDGE... slow data connexion, not 3G and not HSDPA


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 11, 2012)

thebighunt said:


> by switching, i mean, i switch physicaly the two sim cards.
> I've one prepaid phone only that is now in the w slot and a data 3g only that is in the G slot.
> 
> That's all.
> ...

Click to collapse



ok, so to get 3G my sim card should be in the slot with G on. that right?


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 11, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> i have notiched something else with this new JB rom.
> i tried my data enabled sim in both slots with the same apn settings and it works on both, i get E when using data.
> am i right or it shouldnt be like that. right now i put the sim back where it says W.

Click to collapse



E is for edge, you don't have 3G,  and afaik the latest jb beta,  the sim slot still change place,  G slot actually a 3G slot,  and W slot is 2G 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 11, 2012)

nando_donk said:


> Same with me. Can see but cannot use sattelit.

Click to collapse



hmm,  so its only me whom gps fixed this way 







thebighunt said:


> Hi
> 
> I've my X1 since one month now and have played a lot with.
> As i wrote earlier in this thread, the main cons that i can say is that any ICS rom I've tried don't allow the phone to switch in deep sleep mode when it's off.
> ...

Click to collapse






couldn't agree with you more,  the latest jb beta rom is the Best,  deep sleep work so well,  from my style of use,  usually i have to change 3 times a day,  now only two

the front camera is inverted and i also find yes the card slot is switched place,  G for 3G and W for 2G,  same as on miui beta 2 

here i attached my cpu spy capture,  i also use on demand cpu profile on rom toolbox 






raz5652 said:


> ok, so to get 3G my sim card should be in the slot with G on. that right?

Click to collapse



yes

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2012)

thebighunt said:


> by switching, i mean, i switch physicaly the two sim cards.
> I've one prepaid phone only that is now in the w slot and a data 3g only that is in the G slot.
> 
> That's all.
> ...

Click to collapse



What country? In USA this smatphone doesn't have 3G


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What country? In USA this smatphone doesn't have 3G

Click to collapse



i think its something to do with the 3G frequency, this phone got 3G: WCDMA 2100MHZ, dont think its same in USA


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## nando_donk (Dec 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What country? In USA this smatphone doesn't have 3G

Click to collapse



I check 
With mobile uncle tool. My umi have  2000,1900,900,850 and 800.
Are you already switch slot?


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 12, 2012)

nando_donk said:


> I check
> With mobile uncle tool. My umi have  2000,1900,900,850 and 800.
> Are you already switch slot?

Click to collapse



I think that usa use 1800

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hun_gery (Dec 12, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> I also have flash the 2G fat partition convert it to internal mem

Click to collapse



Could you write a short tutorial about the repartitioning process?
Or paste here you modified (2Gb internal memory) scatter file?

Thank you!


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 12, 2012)

hun_gery said:


> Could you write a short tutorial about the repartitioning process?
> Or paste here you modified (2Gb internal memory) scatter file?
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



it's easy just to flash cwm file,  you can get the file from another xda thread 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32229946

[MOD] MT6577 2GB Data Repartition/ SdCard Swap [HACK], INT2EXT (data2ext)

but if you're using new JB or miui its already have 1.97 GB internal 



Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## adn71 (Dec 13, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> hmm,  so its only me whom gps fixed this way
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 13, 2012)

Cant wait until the final JB's released :laugh:


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 13, 2012)

adn71 said:


> androidnyubi said:
> 
> 
> > hmm,  so its only me whom gps fixed this way
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## GT35pro (Dec 13, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> E is for edge, you don't have 3G,  and afaik the latest jb beta,  the sim slot still change place,  G slot actually a 3G slot,  and W slot is 2G
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think you are mistaken. WCDMA is 3g and G=gsm and may not support 3g


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 13, 2012)

so after installing JB, the slot changes, does that mean its not hardware thing, its a software and if some one can try might be able to make them both 3G?


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 13, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> I think you are mistaken. WCDMA is 3g and G=gsm and may not support 3g

Click to collapse



no im not,  the sim slot actually switched place
have you tried install miui beta 2 and or 09122012 jb rom,  you will noticed that the slot switched,  W only 2G and the G slot become your WCDMA 3 G capable slot (if your network support as umi x1 only support 900/2100 wcdma freq 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




raz5652 said:


> so after installing JB, the slot changes, does that mean its not hardware thing, its a software and if some one can try might be able to make them both 3G?

Click to collapse



its software bug which make the slot switched place,  but you can't make both slot 3G capable as its a hardware related

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## adn71 (Dec 13, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> no im not,  the sim slot actually switched place
> have you tried install miui beta 2 and or 09122012 jb rom,  you will noticed that the slot switched,  W only 2G and the G slot become your WCDMA 3 G capable slot (if your network support as umi x1 only support 900/2100 wcdma freq
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse




yes agree, same switch for me with the 20121212 jb rom


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 13, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> it's easy just to flash cwm file,  you can get the file from another xda thread
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32229946
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what is this about?


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 13, 2012)

can some one help me with this? http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1692&extra=page=7
how can i install this game, it downloads gpk file, dont know how they work.


----------



## Skeldave (Dec 13, 2012)

Does installing this rom over the current one get rid of all personal data? Is a factory wipe needed?

If a wipe is needed then how do large phone companies like samsung and htc update their roms without wiping the user data? Why can't this be replicated?

Thanks.


----------



## hun_gery (Dec 13, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> can some one help me with this? http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1692&extra=page=7
> how can i install this game, it downloads gpk file, dont know how they work.

Click to collapse



What is happen if you rename it to .zip or .rar?

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




androidnyubi said:


> it's easy just to flash cwm file,  you can get the file from another xda thread
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32229946
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you think is there any possibility to create 1.25GB data and 1.25GB internal memory partition?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 13, 2012)

Skeldave said:


> Does installing this rom over the current one get rid of all personal data? Is a factory wipe needed?
> 
> If a wipe is needed then how do large phone companies like samsung and htc update their roms without wiping the user data? Why can't this be replicated?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



If you install a new ROM even HTC or Samsung will wipe all out. Do you want to install new ROM or update your existing? If you're installing JB over ICS you'll have to install a new ROM. But if want to keep your data just back it up with Titanium Backup. Just backup your apps and data before flashing and when you have flashed just restore from your backup.


----------



## taks (Dec 13, 2012)

*GPS problem  - fix?*

Hi guys,

Regarding the GPS problem, I found the below solution. It comes from Antelife shop, which is the official internation seller for Umi. 
I still haven't tried it personally, I will try it and post the results. 

The article 

xxx.antelife.com/blog/umi-x1-gps-problem.html[/url]

video tutorial 

xxx.youtube.com/watch?v=3GSeVk4y_kM&feature=youtu.be[/url]

Hope it works because all the aforemented solutions didn't..


----------



## sokoko (Dec 13, 2012)

*Good but!!!!!*



taks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Regarding the GPS problem, I found the below solution. It comes from Antelife shop, which is the official internation seller for Umi.
> I still haven't tried it personally, I will try it and post the results.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good but you must take apart all the phone just to change the GPS Antenna
Not everybody have such technical skills.Plus if you open it you loose the possibility of your warranty.
But still the best solution so far.


----------



## achkar (Dec 13, 2012)

sokoko said:


> Good but you must take apart all the phone just to change the GPS Antenna
> Not everybody have such technical skills.Plus if you open it you loose the possibility of your warranty.
> But still the best solution so far.

Click to collapse



take apart all the phone? Just removing the panel. Lol watch it first then comment...


----------



## sokoko (Dec 13, 2012)

achkar said:


> take apart all the phone? Just removing the panel. Lol watch it first then comment...

Click to collapse



Have you opened to many Chinese phones?How many?I am a certified technician.Not to many parts on these phones.And I have watched the video even before it was here.I have no probs to do that.This is my job.But not everybody's job.And even about this you just grab a freaken word "all" ???????Lol lol lol lol lol 13 years old.hahahahahaha
And what about your warranty you freaken technical guru?
You just took a problematic phone and you think that with a video and with a screwdriver you are Ok?


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## Gepekop (Dec 13, 2012)

*Back up current rom*

I have followed your step by step guide but still have a problem in recovery mode. How can I make a back up?
Only options I have in recovery mode are:
reboot system now
apply update from sd card
apply update from cache
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition

but no back up option. Also from ROM manager nothing happens and I end up in the same menu. What do I do wrong?
Used shuame to root and to flash recovery.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 14, 2012)

Gepekop said:


> I have followed your step by step guide but still have a problem in recovery mode. How can I make a back up?
> Only options I have in recovery mode are:
> reboot system now
> apply update from sd card
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you check the submenues?


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 14, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> what is this about?

Click to collapse



change the internal mem partition 







Skeldave said:


> Does installing this rom over the current one get rid of all personal data?
> 
> If a wipe is needed then how do large phone companies like samsung and htc update their roms without wiping the user data? Why can't this be replicated?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse




if you're upgrading from ics to JB,  better you start from fresh data,  do format / factory reset from cwm

if you're just upgrading the same os,  you will be just fine 






raz5652 said:


> can some one help me with this? http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1692&extra=page=7
> how can i install this game, it downloads gpk file, dont know how they work.

Click to collapse






gpk, i read from other thread you must use thumb play installer 




hun_gery said:


> What do you think is there any possibility to create 1.25GB data and 1.25GB internal memory partition?

Click to collapse




yes you may,  but i can't do it,  you must have proper knowledge on android partition 






Gepekop said:


> I have followed your step by step guide but still have a problem in recovery mode. How can I make a back up?
> Only options I have in recovery mode are:
> reboot system now
> apply update from sd card
> ...

Click to collapse



have you inserted external mem card? 


Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 14, 2012)

Gepekop said:


> I have followed your step by step guide but still have a problem in recovery mode. How can I make a back up?
> Only options I have in recovery mode are:
> reboot system now
> apply update from sd card
> ...

Click to collapse



Read my post some pages up. Your recovery is not the CWM one. 

TBH

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gepekop (Dec 14, 2012)

*Back up current rom / cjange CWM*

@thebighunt
I followed your steps and used your cwm from the dropbox.
Used that cwm with shuame and then I get this.
I also tried the recovery on page 2 of this threat so maybe it is still that cwm but how can I change the cwm to the one you posted in your dropbox? Did your guide step by step but no result. 
And no there is nothing in the submenu's.


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anybody know how to distinguish from which batch Nr. phone is. I always read on chines forum that first 1000 pieces are different (faulty). So is there way to find out from which batch my phone is ?


----------



## sokoko (Dec 14, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> Does anybody know how to distinguish from which batch Nr. phone is. I always read on chines forum that first 1000 pieces are different (faulty). So is there way to find out from which batch my phone is ?

Click to collapse



First to see the manufacture month:in the back side right corner,opposite the "QA PASS" sticker is written the month.If you have November for example it is for sure not first butch.If you have September maybe you must speak to your supplier


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have 10 and 2012 checked. So it is October 2012. Basically I have no problems so far. Except sometimes weak GPS. Display is OK also from my point of view. But if some hardware is different I might have problem if flashing different ROMs or drivers.


----------



## unavix (Dec 14, 2012)

I want to try beta2 but I can not download. It is a mirror for the download?


----------



## rupi99 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Improved version*

Hi,

according Antelife there shall be an improved version availabe. 

http://www.antelife.com/blog/new-update-bring-great-improvements-to-umi-x1.html

Unfortunatelly no date for the release.


----------



## sokoko (Dec 14, 2012)

rupi99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> according Antelife there shall be an improved version availabe.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you see in the article.The one of the two phones is the new updated version.It has better screen and better gps antenna.In the article they are doing a comparison between these phones.The updated has more warm colors (new screen) and new gps antenna(with written KFT on the back)


----------



## taks (Dec 14, 2012)

The actual problem is where to get the antenna from, I contacted antelife and no answer so far...


----------



## sokoko (Dec 14, 2012)

taks said:


> The actual problem is where to get the antenna from, I contacted antelife and no answer so far...

Click to collapse



From wher did you bought your phone?If it is Antelife you must contact again until you will have an answer.


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 15, 2012)

finally this what we waiting for official release of 4.1 for umi x1

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=185581&uk=3022536317

Fix known BUG Beta. 
The 1000 Users official working overtime to repair. 
Engineers day weekend, Superman it over the drudge. 
Other self-experience.


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 15, 2012)

So again : my device is October 2012, 02-A072-124751, NN5384YY203Y723 . Is my UMI first 1000 ?


----------



## sevman (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd like to know if it's only me having trouble receiving calls on GSM SIM if 3G is in use on other one? As far as I know in other 1 radio devices when 3G is on and in use by some applications (like skype is online) on 1 sim when a call comes through on other sim internet connection gets cut to receive a call and when it's finishied internet comes back on again.
No matter what I do with settings I still can't get trough to sim2 when when 3G data connection is on on sim 1. If it's not fixable than UMI isn't really dual sim phone, not even dual sim standby. The whole idea of getting this phone was to be always online and still be able to receive calls on other sim. 
Please somebody check if your unit can receive call on second sim when 3G is not just on but get's used by skype or else for example.


----------



## hun_gery (Dec 15, 2012)

sevman said:


> I'd like to know if it's only me having trouble receiving calls on GSM SIM if 3G is in use on other one? As far as I know in other 1 radio devices when 3G is on and in use by some applications (like skype is online) on 1 sim when a call comes through on other sim internet connection gets cut to receive a call and when it's finishied internet comes back on again.
> No matter what I do with settings I still can't get trough to sim2 when when 3G data connection is on on sim 1. If it's not fixable than UMI isn't really dual sim phone, not even dual sim standby. The whole idea of getting this phone was to be always online and still be able to receive calls on other sim.
> Please somebody check if your unit can receive call on second sim when 3G is not just on but get's used by skype or else for example.

Click to collapse



dual sim, dual standby*=/=*dual sim, dual active.
look at the specs: dual *standby*. it means your 2 sims are online at the same time.

if you want to *use skype and voice call at the same time,* you have to buy a* dual active device* (that includes 2 gsm/wcdma module)
the dual standby devices have 1 module, one antenna, just 2 sim slot.
that's why the dual active devices more extensive than the dual sim.


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 15, 2012)

Gepekop said:


> @thebighunt
> I followed your steps and used your cwm from the dropbox.
> Used that cwm with shuame and then I get this.
> I also tried the recovery on page 2 of this threat so maybe it is still that cwm but how can I change the cwm to the one you posted in your dropbox? Did your guide step by step but no result.
> And no there is nothing in the submenu's.

Click to collapse



Hi

First, i've installed the final JB Rom, it's great !!!!

Ok, for your problem, did you download the recovery.img from my dropbox ? Did the software ask you when you wanted to install the recovery to select a file ? And did you select the img one downloaded ?

I did it on my wife umi x1, it worked again well.

Cheers

TBH


----------



## dimebar1 (Dec 15, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> So again : my device is October 2012, 02-A072-124751, NN5384YY203Y723 . Is my UMI first 1000 ?

Click to collapse



 My Umi is the same as yours...October 2012. The first batch i believe came with stock rom ''Android OS 4.0.3 ICS''. However my Umi stock rom came with 4.0.4 so im wondering would that mean its the 2nd batch?


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 15, 2012)

dimebar1 said:


> My Umi is the same as yours...October 2012. The first batch i believe came with stock rom ''Android OS 4.0.3 ICS''. However my Umi stock rom came with 4.0.4 so im wondering would that mean its the 2nd batch?

Click to collapse



Just checked my still stock ROM . Thanks God it is also 4.0.4


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## achkar (Dec 15, 2012)

sokoko said:


> Have you opened to many Chinese phones?How many?I am a certified technician.Not to many parts on these phones.And I have watched the video even before it was here.I have no probs to do that.This is my job.But not everybody's job.And even about this you just grab a freaken word "all" ???????Lol lol lol lol lol 13 years old.hahahahahaha
> And what about your warranty you freaken technical guru?
> You just took a problematic phone and you think that with a video and with a screwdriver you are Ok?

Click to collapse



Yeah, because unscrewing 7-8 screws is such a big deal.
And about the warranty - like somebody is going to send the phone back to China.


----------



## dimebar1 (Dec 15, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> finally this what we waiting for official release of 4.1 for umi x1
> 
> 
> Fix known BUG Beta.
> ...

Click to collapse




Is this the final stable jelly bean 4.1 update?


----------



## unavix (Dec 15, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> finally this what we waiting for official release of 4.1 for umi x1
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=185581&uk=3022536317
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does anyone have a mirror to download the final rom JB?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 15, 2012)

achkar said:


> Yeah, because unscrewing 7-8 screws is such a big deal.
> And about the warranty - like somebody is going to send the phone back to China.

Click to collapse



I normally send back stuff to china, even if it costs me some bucks. But remember it costs the some bucks as well to exchange or fix the faulty stuff and that cost them money as well, and that's something they don't like. So I will continue to send faulty stuff back to them also just to teach them a small lesson that they check their **** before shipping, because it will be expensive for them. What happens today is that people normally don't bother sending **** back which the Chinese sellers know and they continue to send us ****.


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 15, 2012)

dimebar1 said:


> Is this the final stable jelly bean 4.1 update?

Click to collapse



yes this one is official release 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## sevman (Dec 15, 2012)

hun_gery said:


> dual sim, dual standby*=/=*dual sim, dual active.
> look at the specs: dual *standby*. it means your 2 sims are online at the same time.
> 
> if you want to *use skype and voice call at the same time,* you have to buy a* dual active device* (that includes 2 gsm/wcdma module)
> ...

Click to collapse



No need to explain to me the meaning of Dual Standby, dual active and etc. In my original post I had described how it works in other dual sim dual standby phone models with one radio (antenna). The question remains why it doesn't  work in UMI. In other words why 3G internet connection doesn't get cut in order to free up the antenna to receive call on other sim. Instead the person who is calling only hears that ""Subscriber is not available, please try later". UMI actually works sometimes this way, but more often it doesn't. So it's unreliable.


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 15, 2012)

sevman said:


> No need to explain to me the meaning of Dual Standby, dual active and etc. In my original post I had described how it works in other dual sim dual standby phone models with one radio (antenna). The question remains why it doesn't  work in UMI. In other words why 3G internet connection doesn't get cut in order to free up the antenna to receive call on other sim. Instead the person who is calling only hears that ""Subscriber is not available, please try later". UMI actually works sometimes this way, but more often it doesn't. So it's unreliable.

Click to collapse



I tryed this, on 3G sim internet was lauched (Skype online) and then called from second phone to 2G sim card and I was always able to receive calls on it. So I think no problems for me...

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------

How you do ROM backup ? After factory reset ? Or is it OK before, so with all application installed ?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 15, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> I tryed this, on 3G sim internet was lauched (Skype online) and then called from second phone to 2G sim card and I was always able to receive calls on it. So I think no problems for me...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------
> 
> How you do ROM backup ? After factory reset ? Or is it OK before, so with all application installed ?

Click to collapse



Best thing is to backup your ROM in CWM to your SD Card, then install your new ROM. If you want to keep your apps use Titanium Backup and backup your apps  and data to SD card, then Install your new ROM and install Titanium Backup and restore from your SD card your apps and data.


----------



## sevman (Dec 15, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> I tryed this, on 3G sim internet was lauched (Skype online) and then called from second phone to 2G sim card and I was always able to receive calls on it. So I think no problems for me...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------
> 
> How you do ROM backup ? After factory reset ? Or is it OK before, so with all application installed ?

Click to collapse



*vladi78* What ROM are you using? I found this problem so far with official 4.0.4 ROM (2012118). Tried to install latest new official JB (4.1.2) and calls comes through while skype is running. The only problem with new ROM it's skype itself, very hard to login (endless), and if you're lucky to log in, it's hard to log out (endless). Plus microphone isn't working in skype on new JB.


----------



## notcosi (Dec 15, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> yes this one is official release
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Can you install this from cwm ? I keep getting stuck at bootlogo. Do I have to use the brush tool?


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 15, 2012)

notcosi said:


> Can you install this from cwm ? I keep getting stuck at bootlogo. Do I have to use the brush tool?

Click to collapse



install it from cwm and have no problem with it,  dont forget to wipe cache and davlik cache before update rom 

if you're upgrading from ics better you do a factory reset from cwm before installing jb 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## unavix (Dec 15, 2012)

Does anyone have a mirror to download the final rom JB?


----------



## notcosi (Dec 15, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> install it from cwm and have no problem with it,  dont forget to wipe cache and davlik cache before update rom
> 
> if you're upgrading from ics better you do a factory reset from cwm before installing jb
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks - I did that - will try again


----------



## iq9003 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just installed the new Rom, I had a quick look and i've found out that:

- Dutch language is missing (it was there in the beta rom).
- GPS is worse then in beta Rom.


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 15, 2012)

sevman said:


> *vladi78* What ROM are you using? I found this problem so far with official 4.0.4 ROM (2012118). Tried to install latest new official JB (4.1.2) and calls comes through while skype is running. The only problem with new ROM it's skype itself, very hard to login (endless), and if you're lucky to log in, it's hard to log out (endless). Plus microphone isn't working in skype on new JB.

Click to collapse



I was using 4.0.4 ROM 20120911 (stock ROM). Now I am on new JB (4.1.2). Didn't tested yet dual sim features.


----------



## achkar (Dec 15, 2012)

I uploaded the new JB rom.
http://www.embedupload.com/?d=5KCLIZCGGJ

But i have a problem with the CWM recovery. It recognizes the internal memory as a SDcard and i cant see my real sdcard. In file managers it appears as sdcard2. 
Hope someone helps. Thanks.


----------



## unavix (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you for the mirror to download.


----------



## sevman (Dec 15, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> I was using 4.0.4 ROM 20120911 (stock ROM). Now I am on new JB (4.1.2). Didn't tested yet dual sim features.

Click to collapse



Let us know your skype experience. It's a shame if it's useless. Otherwise it's a pretty decеnt ROM. Also found some other issues with 4.1..2 apart from Skype, it's simcard slots switched places. Now 3G only in slot G. Titanium backup crashes. Less settings to play with GPS. The rest didn't try yet.


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 15, 2012)

sevman said:


> Let us know your skype experience. It's a shame if it's useless. Otherwise it's a pretty decеnt ROM. Also found some other issues with 4.1..2 apart from Skype, it's simcard slots switched places. Now 3G only in slot G. Titanium backup crashes. Less settings to play with GPS. The rest didn't try yet.

Click to collapse



So my experience is that calls seem working great. Skype online pretty fast. Skype ON data ON ("H" = HSDPA shown) calling on second SIM works. Second attempt calling on DATA Sim, works. 
Otherwise I found JB ROM little bit slower as my stock ICS 20120911, what I am surprised as JB beta was reported to be smoother.
I can confirm GPS no EPO option, I found it only on engeenier mode. But fixed location fast at first start. Less than 3 minutes behind window. 
And not to forget I have to switch SIM cards and enable 3G (automatic mode).


----------



## taks (Dec 15, 2012)

I bought UMI X1 from Antelife, I will contact them again with the intention of buying the antenna.Has anybody managed to get the new Antenna? Where from?

Currently, I'm also in the process of installing the new official 4.1.2 rom althoug the previous 4.0.4 vers 11.18 was working very well.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## sevman (Dec 15, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> So my experience is that calls seem working great. Skype online pretty fast. Skype ON data ON ("H" = HSDPA shown) calling on second SIM works. Second attempt calling on DATA Sim, works.
> Otherwise I found JB ROM little bit slower as my stock ICS 20120911, what I am surprised as JB beta was reported to be smoother.
> I can confirm GPS no EPO option, I found it only on engeenier mode. But fixed location fast at first start. Less than 3 minutes behind window.
> And not to forget I have to switch SIM cards and enable 3G (automatic mode).

Click to collapse



Very strange. I tried to re-install latest JB and skype again. Signed in no problem. When calling someone on skype  I hear them no problem, but they can't hear me, not on 3G (H) or Wi-Fi (100mbps fiber). But later all of a sudden the broken voice partially started to come through 30 sec after I spoke it and disappear again. Don't know what's wrong. And it's frustrating cause no matter on which rom I'm cant' use skype properly. When it's works ok, the sim calls don't come through, when call's come through, mic in skype don't work. It's like I have to choose between skype or normal calls. Maybe it's better to smash it against the wall  
Just to make sure we are talking about same version of JB I'm using JB 4.1.2 (20121214) from Alive released today. Is it the same?

P.S. Problem solved by installing v2.9.0.315 skype


----------



## DarKnightnv (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi,

I try many times to change my ROM.

I have root with Shuasme (or something like that), install a custom recovery with the same software but my recovery is "Android system recovery" after all.

When I want to change my rom it's write "E:signature verification fail".

I try different rom but same message over and over.

What can I do ?

Thanks !


----------



## taks (Dec 15, 2012)

The new Rom seems very good, although it consumes a bit more ram than the previous. This application com.vanzo.housekeeper seems to take 45 mb of ram and its an antivirus or sth. I'm gonna delete it and install avast. Everything seems to work properly, fast and stable rom for the moment no problems. In a couple of days I will have a more complete opinion. (Epo settings have been removed but anyway my GPS has zero stars)


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 16, 2012)

DarKnightnv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I try many times to change my ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



turn off signature verification option on cwm,  advance menu

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




taks said:


> The new Rom seems very good, although it consumes a bit more ram than the previous. This application com.vanzo.housekeeper seems to take 45 mb of ram and its an antivirus or sth. I'm gonna delete it and install avast. Everything seems to work properly, fast and stable rom for the moment no problems. In a couple of days I will have a more complete opinion. (Epo settings have been removed but anyway my GPS has zero stars)

Click to collapse



i also delete this vanzo thing,  and nothing bad happened so far,  using kaspersky instead

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 16, 2012)

achkar said:


> I uploaded the new JB rom.
> http://www.embedupload.com/?d=5KCLIZCGGJ
> 
> But i have a problem with the CWM recovery. It recognizes the internal memory as a SDcard and i cant see my real sdcard. In file managers it appears as sdcard2.
> Hope someone helps. Thanks.

Click to collapse



umi bbs also report this problem,  but i dont have this problem,  maybe because im not doing factory reset on cwm only wipe cache and davlik cache from my jb beta 09122012 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## achkar (Dec 16, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> umi bbs also report this problem,  but i dont have this problem,  maybe because im not doing factory reset on cwm only wipe cache and davlik cache from my jb beta 09122012
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



in /mnt/ folder i have sdcard and sdcard2 mounted. it seems now that 'sdcard' in file manager is my real sdcard, but in CWM i get the internal memory as SD card. 
Then tell me how to install some new rom? i tried with Shuame but i get to 16%, phone reboots and then it fails using menu from the screenshot bellow.

ps tried sd card from my htc hd2 - still detects internal memory


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 16, 2012)

achkar said:


> in /mnt/ folder i have sdcard and sdcard2 mounted. it seems now that 'sdcard' in file manager is my real sdcard, but in CWM i get the internal memory as SD card.
> Then tell me how to install some new rom? i tried with Shuame but i get to 16%, phone reboots and then it fails using menu from the screenshot bellow.
> 
> ps tried sd card from my htc hd2 - still detects internal memory

Click to collapse



yeah i got 2 sdcard dir too,  sdcard2 is the internal rom 500MB,  but im not having problem my sdcard recognized as internal mem,  i guess you (and all who experience this problem)  have to edited the vold.fstab file

look here for more clearer explaination http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32229946


i've installed it using usual way,  flash zip from cwm



Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## achkar (Dec 16, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> yeah i got 2 sdcard dir too,  sdcard2 is the internal rom 500MB,  but im not having problem my sdcard recognized as internal mem,  i guess you (and all who experience this problem)  have to edited the vold.fstab file
> 
> look here for more clearer explaination http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32229946
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think my explanation is bad. I dont have problem with the android, i have problem with CWM, because it doesnt recognize my sd card as sdcard.
This hack from your link just swaps sdcard and internal memory so that bigger apps could install directly on your sd card. 
For now i dont need this. 
I want cmwr  to detect my sdcard properly.


----------



## dimebar1 (Dec 16, 2012)

New jb didn't take for me. The screen wad messed up and its annoying as I was part of the 2nd batch. I made a backup though, so now I'm waiting to see if the guys at umi get a fix.


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 16, 2012)

here my experience on 1412 official jb 4.1.2 for umi x1 

the new official jb 4.1.2 rom deep sleep function is not yet enable,  you can check build prop file for this line 

" ro.mot.deep.sleep.supported=true"

if you cant find it,  add it to your build prop file

and also add these lines to to add even more batt saving tweak

" ro.ril.power.collapse=1"
" pm.sleep_mode=1"
"ro.mot.eri.losalert.delay=1000"


after applied these tweak to build prop,  restart your device and notice the difference using cpu spy,  before and after build prop edit

gps on this official rom is working just fine,  got a fix under one min (after applied my gps tweak) 





Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 16, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> install it from cwm and have no problem with it,  dont forget to wipe cache and davlik cache before update rom
> 
> if you're upgrading from ics better you do a factory reset from cwm before installing jb
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Actually you do have to make a factory reset since it gonna make a funky upgrade only...:silly:


----------



## rupi99 (Dec 16, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> gps on this official rom is working just fine,  got a fix under one min (after applied my gps tweak)

Click to collapse



Which GPS tweak did you apply for this ROM?


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 16, 2012)

Previously I wrote that there is no EPO assistance in JB, but actually there is. Settings -> Location Access -> Tap directly on "GPS satellites" and there you are. Download new EPO file. And this is also main tweak with GPS.


----------



## fusse (Dec 16, 2012)

hello

can anyone confirm, 3g 900MHz work on this phone ?


sorry for my english. thanks!


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 16, 2012)

This release really rocks for me! Mind you I haven't tested it all yet but normal functionality as well as GPS, Wifi, BT. But so far excellent  :highfive:

*EDIT01:* Weird, anyone else have problems with the mic when speaking on a normal phone call, its either very low and has echo?


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 17, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> This release really rocks for me! Mind you I haven't tested it all yet but normal functionality as well as GPS, Wifi, BT. But so far excellent  :highfive:
> 
> *EDIT01:* Weird, anyone else have problems with the mic when speaking on a normal phone call, its either very low and has echo?

Click to collapse



not me


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 17, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> not me

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer, but I fuc..ed up my baby  just gone to the bin. :crying:


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 17, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> This release really rocks for me! Mind you I haven't tested it all yet but normal functionality as well as GPS, Wifi, BT. But so far excellent  :highfive:
> 
> *EDIT01:* Weird, anyone else have problems with the mic when speaking on a normal phone call, its either very low and has echo?

Click to collapse



just fine here,  for low volume try mobileuncle for adjusting the volume,  or you can add Sony xloud from pimp my rom

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## achkar (Dec 17, 2012)

Now they are selling the antenna http://www.antelife.com/new-kft-original-gps-signal-antenna-for-umi-x1.html#.UM7xiiU3uts


----------



## kayuz (Dec 17, 2012)

me too, i've low audio in call... well i will try with xloud thanks androidnyubi 
second, i want to share a really good news from UMI... if MTK will release Android 4.2.1 Kernel for MT6577 chipset,, surely Umi will update our UMI  X1 to android 4.2.1  here the source



> Me:
> it pretty early to ask this, but i want to know if UMI will release android 4.2.1 update for their X1..
> i know that MTK has to release the kernel first, but i want to know the official response for this question
> thanks you all
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 18, 2012)

achkar said:


> Now they are selling the antenna http://www.antelife.com/new-kft-original-gps-signal-antenna-for-umi-x1.html#.UM7xiiU3uts

Click to collapse



it should be free for every umi owner 
but i will try to purchase now,  see if i had any courage to open my phone haha,  and see if the gps signal improved 

btw i have purchased the accs bundle from them before it arrived in a month,  but they have the best price,  $29 shipped for the accs 


update:
is the antenna working on non kft marking antenna?  because my phone doesn't has the kft marking on the back


latest: 
i have checked antelife.com , it also worked for older batch of umi x1 which doesn't has the "kft" marking on the back, and i have order one for $5 hehe

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 18, 2012)

for those who prefer MIUI here is the latest beta v3, be aware miui is on ICS 

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=176681&uk=1879296237

change log (from google translate)

Update: 
1, joined the the MIUI SMS, SMS perfect solution. 
2, dual card set is perfect to use. Can now dual card set Internet SMS. 
3 optimization Brush Script; 
4, fixes a problem on some of the details. Change the black floor white. 
5, the amendment can not set ringtones BUG can set ringtones. 
Streamlined out the useless Google-related services, as well as built-in software, add Baidu input method, replace the calendar of 365 calendar


----------



## adn71 (Dec 18, 2012)

*neverending GPS issue*

Got a great first GPS fix a couple of days ago, since nothing..
ordered the antenna from Antelife
in the hope this could definitely fix that issue


----------



## BERL111N9r (Dec 18, 2012)

I ordered the antenna too  

I will report


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 18, 2012)

I ordered too. If they don't get rich by selling phones, they for sure do by selling these antennas


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 18, 2012)

am confused, if its antenna (hardware issue) how can some get a fix by tweaks like epo file? and if it can be fixed by that mathod why would u need antenna?


----------



## vin33 (Dec 18, 2012)

After installing Jelly bean, my contacts don't display on incoming calls. Seems to be a bug with Jelly bean!


----------



## nando_donk (Dec 18, 2012)

i am   ordering too.
because my current gps antenna has tortured


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 18, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> am confused, if its antenna (hardware issue) how can some get a fix by tweaks like epo file? and if it can be fixed by that mathod why would u need antenna?

Click to collapse



because i want to know the difference hehe,  for $5 im willing to gamble and see if the result is better or same as before 

btw even sygic work on my phone on the current setting 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi
Just to tell you that skype works well on my X1 on JB. 

Envoyé depuis mon UMI X1 avec Tapatalk


----------



## BERL111N9r (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys.

So I ordered the gps antenna and flashed today the new rom.

Now i got a failure message each time I try to start GPS.


Message is "ERR: Network Create Fail"

Has anyone encountered the same message before?



"ERR: Network Create Fail"
### this message pops up when you are on WLAN and try to use A-GPS...####


----------



## violetfinancier (Dec 18, 2012)

hope i can help you, but i don't know


----------



## BERL111N9r (Dec 18, 2012)

hmm i played with some A-GPS settings and rebootet now the message is gone 

i went for lunch an hour ago. and i had a fix wih 7 satellites o0
never had a fix with ICS!

now inside the building no fix ...


----------



## brunis (Dec 18, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> for those who prefer MIUI here is the latest beta v3, be aware miui is on ICS
> 
> change log (from google translate)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already upgraded mine to JB.
To come back to ICS what should I do? Factory reset, clear cache and then reflash the rom?

Thank you.


----------



## taks (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi, I also ordered the new GPS antenna! For the moment no fix with GPS,only  3 - 4  visible satellites, and that's all! Anyway! The 4.1.2 update is working well for me no problems with Skype or anyother program or game but the power consumption is much worse than the official  4.0.4 11.18 version. Tonight I'm gonna install the follwing 4.1.2 version : 
hxxp://91umi.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=8160&extra=page%3D1

http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=rom&id=6511&layout=default

 which is suppose to fix the power consumption and comes with some other improvements. lets' see! ..


----------



## Salvy (Dec 18, 2012)

fusse said:


> hello
> 
> can anyone confirm, 3g 900MHz work on this phone ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would like to know that too!
Since T-mobile has recently refarmed 1900mhz in my area, I been wondering if 3G would work on this phone.
Thnx.


----------



## ASKInter (Dec 18, 2012)

img.tapatalk.com/d/12/12/19/dasutyve.jpg

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nando_donk (Dec 19, 2012)

in mobile uncle tool --> 
- wcdma-imt-2000
- wcdma-pcs-1900
- wcdma-clr-850
- wcdma-800
- wcdma-gsm-900


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 19, 2012)

brunis said:


> I already upgraded mine to JB.
> To come back to ICS what should I do? Factory reset, clear cache and then reflash the rom?
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



yes, wipe data from cwm, and also cache and davlik


----------



## Salvy (Dec 19, 2012)

@@ASKInter and nando_donk
Thanks guys for your fast responses!

PS: Anyone has successfully used tmobile's 1900mhz 3G with the umi x1?


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## Ceasar81 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Do you know if there is the option deep sleep enable on the latest ROM dated 18/12/12?

If not which file I must edit for enable it?

Thank's for your future answer.


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 19, 2012)

Ceasar81 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Do you know if there is the option deep sleep enable on the latest ROM dated 18/12/12?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



/system look for build.prop

the code should be "ro.mot.deep.sleep.supported=true"

but i don't know which rom you're talking about, newer than official 4.1.2 ?


----------



## Ceasar81 (Dec 19, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> /system look for build.prop
> 
> the code should be "ro.mot.deep.sleep.supported=true"
> 
> but i don't know which rom you're talking about, newer than official 4.1.2 ?

Click to collapse



Thank's you

Yes this is the ROM style moonlight dated from 18/12/12


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ceasar81 said:


> Thank's you
> 
> Yes this the ROM style moonlight dated from 18/12/12

Click to collapse



are you talking about this "http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=8160&extra=page%3D1%26filter%3Dtypeid%26typeid%3D14%26typeid%3D14"

is this moonlight any good?


----------



## taks (Dec 19, 2012)

I tried it yesterday but after a while I switched back to the official 4.1.2, although it's ok it only has 393 mb free of internal storage and the only input option is baidu input. The problem with the official 4.1.2 is the power consumption which is much worse than the 4.0.4 11.18 version, in all other aspects its very good (fast and stable). Also the free memory is less than the 4.0.4 version.


----------



## jeetu.goyal (Dec 19, 2012)

*my samsung y gt-s5360 is not turning on after rom installation*

i installed jellyblast v3 rom on my samsung galaxy y gt s5360 after root process...
but after successfull installation.. during reboot process.. it was taking too long time to turn on..
and now it couldnt on.. its just showing Galaxy y logo..

evn i tried for restore process... bt its not working..
its just showing continuously that galaxy logo..

please help me


----------



## kayuz (Dec 19, 2012)

this is not galaxy y forum, please search it 
seems that today there's up a new version of official android 4.1.2 dated 18/12/12 it corrects touch screen imprecision and other bugs, but there are 2 rom to download, what is the difference between them?


----------



## nando_donk (Dec 20, 2012)

kayuz said:


> this is not galaxy y forum, please search it
> seems that today there's up a new version of official android 4.1.2 dated 18/12/12 it corrects touch screen imprecision and other bugs, but there are 2 rom to download, what is the difference between them?

Click to collapse



one is flash with data cable, the other one flash from sd card.
up to you


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 20, 2012)

kayuz said:


> this is not galaxy y forum, please search it
> seems that today there's up a new version of official android 4.1.2 dated 18/12/12 it corrects touch screen imprecision and other bugs, but there are 2 rom to download, what is the difference between them?

Click to collapse



if youre flashed using cwm, download the first link.. 
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=190468&uk=3022536317

i skip this release hehe..
but it seem promising as they said it solve the batt drain issue..

too many rom to flash haha..


----------



## thetrueholly (Dec 20, 2012)

i dont understand yet, what is the right ROM- you always talk about 2 ROMs but there are 3 download-links:

卡刷包下载地址     
htxxp://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=190468&uk=3022536317        ("1218UMI_X1ROM4.12.zip"  -> 247,63MB)


线刷包下载地址
hxxp://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=190467&uk=3022536317         ("UMI_X1_4.12线刷包.zip"  -> 251,74MB)
线刷工具下载地址
hxxp://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=190716&uk=3022536317         ("线刷工具.zip"  -> 5,95MB)


so what is the correct download when i *only just want to update my UMI from SD-card* (**WITHOUT** CWM, flashing, rooting and other things) ???


...when i translate it with google it shows me only funny things that dont make any sense: 

卡刷包下载地址 (first link) = Card brush package download
线刷包下载地址 (second link) = Lines brushes Pack download
线刷工具下载地址 (third link) = Line Brush tool download


----------



## nando_donk (Dec 20, 2012)

thetrueholly said:


> i dont understand yet, what is the right ROM- you always talk about 2 ROMs but there are 3 download-links:
> 
> 卡刷包下载地址
> htxxp://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=190468&uk=3022536317        ("1218UMI_X1ROM4.12.zip"  -> 247,63MB)
> ...

Click to collapse



1st with sdcard ( must use cwm recovery)
2nd with cable use tool in 3rd link


----------



## thetrueholly (Dec 20, 2012)

why must i use cwm recovery for the first? can't i install it this normal way for official updates as follows?:

1. Download the zip package
2. Do not unzip the file but copy the ZIP directly to SD via USB 
3. Turn off the UMi X1 
4. Hold volume up while pressing the power button. The phone will start in recovery mode. 
5. Use up and down to navigate, “menu” button to select and “back” to return to the previous menu 
6. Select “Clear all data” / restore factory settings ("wype data")
7. Select your ZIP file which you added to the SD card (“from the SD card”) ("update")
8. Confirm your choice and wait for the restore to complete (approximately 1 minute)
9. Return to first menu and select “reboot the system” (First start will be slower)


----------



## cyrux75 (Dec 20, 2012)

thetrueholly said:


> why must i use cwm recovery for the first? can't i install it this normal way for official updates as follows?:
> 
> 1. Download the zip package
> 2. Do not unzip the file but copy the ZIP directly to SD via USB
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, that is exactly CWM !


----------



## kayuz (Dec 20, 2012)

thetrueholly said:


> why must i use cwm recovery for the first? can't i install it this normal way for official updates as follows?:
> 
> 1. Download the zip package
> 2. Do not unzip the file but copy the ZIP directly to SD via USB
> ...

Click to collapse



exact!:cyclops:


----------



## Ceasar81 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I halways got android update with apps optimization when I boot my phone and that's take very long time to optimize. Do someone know how can I putt off this android update?

Thank's in advance.


----------



## fleyd (Dec 20, 2012)

*Is it a good phone? Gps works? rom / dev support?*

Hello,

Im thinking on buying this phone to replace my ideos x5. I am reading a lot of stuff on the internet about this phone and i am very interested.

1. Can you tell me if the gps on this phone works well? I´ve seen in antelife website that they are shiping new models with a new antenna because the old ones didnt work properly...

2. About rom updates do you think this phone will get more dev support? for what i know the only roms avaiable are the ones in shuame com and we have to use google translate... does the manufacted made it open source to make it easyer for devs?

3. other thing i am confused about many things on the internet is what languages this phone has? being android should have a lot of them... i would prefer Portuguese language...

4. where do you mainly get rom/ root information for this phone? what websites.

Thanks in advance for any information you can share.


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 20, 2012)

mmmmm. i have installed new jelly bean rom and now my youtube wont work. only loading or buffering circle appears, but nothing happens. i have uninstalled it cleared cache and install again, but no joy.. any one knw what the problem might be?

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hun_gery (Dec 21, 2012)

fleyd said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im thinking on buying this phone to replace my ideos x5. I am reading a lot of stuff on the internet about this phone and i am very interested.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




1: i ordered from antelife at 05.12.2012, my phone is from the newest batch ("KFT" labelled gps antenne), i have no problem to lock gps position.
2: you can find many roms on umi bbs (use google translate)
The source is closed 
3: i installed the newest official rom from umi (4.1.2, release date: 12. or 14. dec) and i can confirm it HAS portugese language
4: root info: from this topic  room, cwm solved. Or you can do it with shuname


----------



## -us3r- (Dec 21, 2012)

hun_gery said:


> 3: i installed the newest official rom from umi (4.1.2, release date: 12. or 14. dec) and i can confirm it HAS portugese language

Click to collapse



There is a  Polish language?  Thanks


----------



## hun_gery (Dec 21, 2012)

-us3r- said:


> There is a  Polish language?  Thanks

Click to collapse



no.
Deutsch, english, francais, italiano, portugés, russian and some exotic (arabic, vietnamese, chinese etc)


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## taks (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,

The latest official 4.1.2 rom 1218 is an excellent rom and the best I've tried. The power consumption is very good, actually for the first I 've opened the phone since morning used a bit, some calls etc and battery at the moment 85%. Very good room, stable and fast. Of course there is room for improvement like remove some useless apps tha consume memory sth that I already myself by freezing them. Anyway, higly recommeded!


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 22, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> mmmmm. i have installed new jelly bean rom and now my youtube wont work. only loading or buffering circle appears, but nothing happens. i have uninstalled it cleared cache and install again, but no joy.. any one knw what the problem might be?
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



had no problem with YouTube here 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## ivanothai2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello I ordered a umi x1 antelife.com days from December 17, still have not shipped.
Every day I say we ship tomorrow, have goods in stock
I do not recommend anyone to buy from antelife.com!!!!!!!


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 22, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> had no problem with YouTube here
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yea, i flashed the new rom again with 4.2 gapps aand its workin fine now


----------



## xiaoniou (Dec 22, 2012)

*i know you phone things, because china phone have much chinese language soft*

hi

i know you phone things, because china phone have much chinese language soft ,you must delete it and ROM


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 22, 2012)

ivanothai2 said:


> Hello I ordered a umi x1 antelife.com days from December 17, still have not shipped.
> Every day I say we ship tomorrow, have goods in stock
> I do not recommend anyone to buy from antelife.com!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



purchase the accs bundle for x1 fom antelife before, and its arrived in 1 month on my address, for a phone i highly recommend etotalk, many happy customer here at xda



xiaoniou said:


> hi
> 
> i know you phone things, because china phone have much chinese language soft ,you must delete it and ROM

Click to collapse



hi you must be from china, welcome, are you using umi x 1 too?


----------



## ivanothai2 (Dec 22, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> purchase the accs bundle for x1 fom antelife before, and its arrived in 1 month on my address, for a phone i highly recommend etotalk, many happy customer here at xda
> 
> 
> 
> hi you must be from china, welcome, are you using umi x 1 too?

Click to collapse



today after 15-20 email customer service says it has shipped yesterday and they gave me the tracking of the shipment.
I do not believe that they sent, they have phones in secure storage.
I was told only after they threatened to cancel the order and contact the Chinese police.
hope for the best, the first and last time of purchase antelife.com

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------

have also deleted all my negative comments from their facebook page antelife.com are not very serious.


----------



## Ceasar81 (Dec 22, 2012)

ivanothai2 said:


> today after 15-20 email customer service says it has shipped yesterday and they gave me the tracking of the shipment.
> I do not believe that they sent, they have phones in secure storage.
> I was told only after they threatened to cancel the order and contact the Chinese police.
> hope for the best, the first and last time of purchase antelife.com
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 22, 2012)

ivanothai2 said:


> today after 15-20 email customer service says it has shipped yesterday and they gave me the tracking of the shipment.
> I do not believe that they sent, they have phones in secure storage.
> I was told only after they threatened to cancel the order and contact the Chinese police.
> hope for the best, the first and last time of purchase antelife.com
> ...

Click to collapse



did you pay using PayPal? 
then it will be easier,  if the Phone not arrived by 40 days you can always submit claim on PayPal,  if the the tracking they gave you not showed item delivered PayPal will give your money back

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## ivanothai2 (Dec 22, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> did you pay using PayPal?
> then it will be easier,  if the Phone not arrived by 40 days you can always submit claim on PayPal,  if the the tracking they gave you not showed item delivered PayPal will give your money back
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



you have paid with paypal
paypal only reimburses purchases on ebay?
if you upgrade arrives


----------



## nontropanonfear (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello! I am newbbie here and I want to tell u i'm experienced some troubles with the volume when I speak during a call. I'm using 1214UMI_X1ROM4.12


----------



## dimebar1 (Dec 22, 2012)

ivanothai2 said:


> Hello I ordered a umi x1 antelife.com days from December 17, still have not shipped.
> Every day I say we ship tomorrow, have goods in stock
> I do not recommend anyone to buy from antelife.com!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I ordered mine from ante life and got in within 6 days. I used Dhl option.

Maybe seeing as its christmas, they are busy.


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 23, 2012)

ivanothai2 said:


> you have paid with paypal
> paypal only reimburses purchases on ebay?
> if you upgrade arrives

Click to collapse



no it covered all transactions,  not Just ebay 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




nontropanonfear said:


> Hello! I am newbbie here and I want to tell u i'm experienced some troubles with the volume when I speak during a call. I'm using 1214UMI_X1ROM4.12

Click to collapse



try adjusted it using mobileuncle,  get it from play 
you can take a look at here for more explaination on setting mobileuncle speaker value

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## ivanothai2 (Dec 23, 2012)

dimebar1 said:


> I ordered mine from ante life and got in within 6 days. I used Dhl option.
> 
> Maybe seeing as its christmas, they are busy.

Click to collapse



thanks, this calms me, hopefully will come soon and in perfect condition


----------



## adn71 (Dec 23, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> no it covered all transactions,  not Just ebay
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 23, 2012)

any one tried this rom?
http://91umi.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=9520&extra=page=1

is it bassed on miui?
ohh well i am trying it


----------



## hun_gery (Dec 23, 2012)

raz5652 said:


> any one tried this rom?
> http://91umi.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=9520&extra=page=1
> 
> is it bassed on miui?
> ohh well i am trying it

Click to collapse



Yes, it based on MIUI 4.1.2


----------



## fleyd (Dec 23, 2012)

*fastcardtech and gps fixed ??*

I´m thinking on buying this phone on fastcardtech. I think its the best price (189 dol) and they offer a spare battery for free! Do you have any experience in this shop?

My only question is about the gps antenna, do you think it will be the new and working antenna model of umi x1?

I´ve talked by chat with a operator and she told me yes but i have doubts....

Anyone can help figure if it can be the fixed gps antenna version of umi x1?

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




fleyd said:


> I´m thinking on buying this phone on fastcardtech. I think its the best price (189 dol) and they offer a spare battery for free! Do you have any experience in this shop?
> 
> My only question is about the gps antenna, do you think it will be the new and working antenna model of umi x1?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## taks (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi, regarding the camera, the night shots are terrible there is a fade yellow noise colour int he pictures, has anyone manage to overcome the problem of terrible picture quality in a dark environment with flash. This happens when you shoot with flash in an object 1m or more form the mobile. It seems like a problem with the flash or sth. In the improved version this problem is supposed to be corrected. Any ideas?


----------



## hun_gery (Dec 24, 2012)

fleyd said:


> I´m thinking on buying this phone on fastcardtech. I think its the best price (189 dol) and they offer a spare battery for free! Do you have any experience in this shop?
> 
> My only question is about the gps antenna, do you think it will be the new and working antenna model of umi x1?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fastcardtech is a so-so good websop, they will send the item without problem.
(a lot of hungarian guuy ordered from that without problem)
sometimes they doesn't tell the truth about the stock info, but they will send the item with no problem if they have.
about the gps antenna: the new ant labelled  "KTF" mark with yellow words on the ant. (upper left corner on the back under the plastic near to the camera)


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 24, 2012)

hun_gery said:


> Yes, it based on MIUI 4.1.2

Click to collapse



Hi Raz, how is MIUI 4.1.2 ROM ? I did login on UMI forum but couldn't find link or link is not working). Can you provide us direct link ? For me so far best ROM is 12182012 4.1.2 a 247.39 MB version except for BlueTooth strenght. Become disconnection with Torque Pro while stable with stock ROM 4.0.4...


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 24, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> Hi Raz, how is MIUI 4.1.2 ROM ? I did login on UMI forum but couldn't find link or link is not working). Can you provide us direct link ? For me so far best ROM is 12182012 4.1.2 a 247.39 MB version except for BlueTooth strenght. Become disconnection with Torque Pro while stable with stock ROM 4.0.4...

Click to collapse



you must replied the thread to get the link
here it is:
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=206187&uk=3355610835&third=0

im not install it anyway  

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## raz5652 (Dec 24, 2012)

vladi78 said:


> Hi Raz, how is MIUI 4.1.2 ROM ? I did login on UMI forum but couldn't find link or link is not working). Can you provide us direct link ? For me so far best ROM is 12182012 4.1.2 a 247.39 MB version except for BlueTooth strenght. Become disconnection with Torque Pro while stable with stock ROM 4.0.4...

Click to collapse



after first install, it looked good. but i had errors and crashes when i restore my titanium backup. so i installed it again and again and again. than i realize that my titanium backup included some 4.2 gapps and some ui things, so i restore just my apps and data, by deselecting them problematic things, now i have been using it for days and so far so good.
only problem i had was when i installed "go sms pro" it dosnt show the name of sender but just the number and same thing happened in the dialer, so i installed "Handcent SMS" and "TouchPal Contacts". they are working fine.

Apex launcher looks good, but guess i need to explore it further and see what happens.


----------



## fleyd (Dec 24, 2012)

hun_gery said:


> fastcardtech is a so-so good websop, they will send the item without problem.
> (a lot of hungarian guuy ordered from that without problem)
> sometimes they doesn't tell the truth about the stock info, but they will send the item with no problem if they have.
> about the gps antenna: the new ant labelled  "KTF" mark with yellow words on the ant. (upper left corner on the back under the plastic near to the camera)

Click to collapse



Hi,

I received a email message from pandawill because i send a message to them saying i had seen a better price. they send me this link w*w togetho.ru / umix1.html . I search a little on the internet and this seems good if i receive the coupon!! for what i understan i will buy from pandawill with a coupon... pandawill seems reliable.

If you check the umi x1 webpage on pandawill there is this warn :

_Attention Please:
This UMI X1 smart phone has poor GPS navigation. The signal is weak and it needs more than ten minutes before finding any satellite signal. We may as well say that UMI X1 almostly has no GPS function. Please note this before purchasing._

I will buy the phone if i get the coupon and then the new antenna from antelife.com. im no expert but following the video i think i can mount it....


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 24, 2012)

fleyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a email message from pandawill because i send a message to them saying i had seen a better price. they send me this link w*w togetho.ru / umix1.html . I search a little on the internet and this seems good if i receive the coupon!! for what i understan i will buy from pandawill with a coupon... pandawill seems reliable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think this attention is obsolete, I got the UMI with KTF mark and I have an excellent GPS reception. (In Sweden though).


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 24, 2012)

Just flashed back to 4.0.4 stock ROM and tryed Torque (it uses BT connection to car diagnostics). All worked well. No disconnection. So it must be something in JB 4.1.2 settings (maybe some power optimisation). I want to ask if anybody know som tweek to set BT back to normal or strenghted it. Beacause I really miss JB smoothness.


----------



## fleyd (Dec 24, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> I think this attention is obsolete, I got the UMI with KTF mark and I have an excellent GPS reception. (In Sweden though).

Click to collapse



Where did you buy yours? What site?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vladi78 (Dec 24, 2012)

Anybody already installed KFT Antenna ? I think that this antenna is not only GPS but also WIFI and BlueTooth "integrated" or rather separate antennas in one, so it should be improvement also in WIFI which is also not great in this phone. According some sellers they already sell UMI's with new antennas. So no problems buying now. UMI's twin phone JIAYU G3 has same chipset, so take a look in Jiayu forum if somebody reported GPS problem there. I have aluminium foil tweek and EPO tweek and my GPS is unusable with Sygic navigation in car. (average precision with GPS Test is round about 35-50 meters while moving). Out of the car I have 10-15 meters. My KFT antenna is on the way, I hope it helps


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 25, 2012)

fleyd said:


> Where did you buy yours? What site?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I bought mine from mixeshop. *.*://www.mixeshop.com   very good company to deal with :cyclops:


----------



## ckethan (Dec 25, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> I bought mine from mixeshop. *.*://www.mixeshop.com   very good company to deal with :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Is mixeshop reliable and trustworthy?  Have previously bought from them? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 25, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Is mixeshop reliable and trustworthy?  Have previously bought from them?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have bought from them for over two years. Tony that owns it have been around since the beginning of selling Dreamboxes.
So yes I'd vouch for them definitely. But as with all Chinese companys make sure to ask if stuff are in stock or not.


----------



## ckethan (Dec 25, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> I have bought from them for over two years. Tony that owns it have been around since the beginning of selling Dreamboxes.
> So yes I'd vouch for them definitely. But as with all Chinese companys make sure to ask if stuff are in stock or not.

Click to collapse



But site reporter like scamadvisor says its only 1 year and 2 mths old ...?? 


http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/mixeshop.com

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 25, 2012)

ckethan said:


> But site reporter like scamadvisor says its only 1 year and 2 mths old ...??
> 
> 
> http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/mixeshop.com
> ...

Click to collapse



Because Tony started mixeshop about that time. :cyclops:


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi
I've two questions
1 -  how to check the antena? My gps can't find any satellite 
2 -  I've two x1 and one has the screen that became total crazy like if I was touching it everywhere. It's unusable.  Can it be due to jb? Any one an counter this issue? 
Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 26, 2012)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> I've two questions
> 1 -  how to check the antena? My gps can't find any satellite
> 2 -  I've two x1 and one has the screen that became total crazy like if I was touching it everywhere. It's unusable.  Can it be due to jb? Any one an counter this issue?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. newer device has ktf mark on the antena,  but you can try first enable epo and agps,  mine an older device without ktf antena but gps work just fine

2. yes because of jb,  seem you have first batch Umi X1,  try install oficial jb 4.1.2 ROM,  it support first batch hardware

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## fleyd (Dec 26, 2012)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> I've two questions
> 1 -  how to check the antena? My gps can't find any satellite
> 2 -  I've two x1 and one has the screen that became total crazy like if I was touching it everywhere. It's unusable.  Can it be due to jb? Any one an counter this issue?
> ...

Click to collapse



1 you have to open/take the back cover and near the camera shoul be a kft print there. This indicates the gps antenna has been switched to a functional working one. If you dont have this then your phone still has the original antenna. But you can go to antelife site and buy a replacement antenna, 5 dollars. Search antelife site for it.

2 cant help you there, dont know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## taks (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Anybody knows how to update the installed Go launcher EX to the latest version, I get an error "duplicate provider authority", I tried various ways with titanium back up but no luck so far.


----------



## taks (Dec 26, 2012)

Managed to install the latest version after uninstalling the old one which I had backed up with Titanium back up. Many new features compared to the custom version that comes with the mobile. It's a little bit overwhelming at first. The most important is that the addons can be installed and work now. Also with Titanium you can integrate the new version with the Rom.


----------



## dimebar1 (Dec 26, 2012)

taks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anybody knows how to update the installed Go launcher EX to the latest version, I get an error "duplicate provider authority", I tried various ways with titanium back up but no luck so far.

Click to collapse



I had this issue. Download go locker, go in to the settings menu(tiny lines at the top) turn off the go locker if you don't want it but then look down and you will see locker themes under the personalized menu. This is annoying and every you download a theme it will say you don't have launcher installed, just ignore it then fallow those steps again.

One last thing...you may have to search for go locker in the apps section to launch it as for some reason it does not show when using go launcher. If you have root the use titanium back up or link2sd to launch.


----------



## androidnyubi (Dec 27, 2012)

go is a bloatware to me  
use nova or apex instead

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 27, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> 1. newer device has ktf mark on the antena,  but you can try first enable epo and agps,  mine an older device without ktf antena but gps work just fine
> 
> 2. yes because of jb,  seem you have first batch Umi X1,  try install oficial jb 4.1.2 ROM,  it support first batch hardware
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've installed the latest version of JB (the one of the 18th of dec) and it didnt solve the problem.
Do I have to do something else ?

The strange thing is that the phone was under the official 15 or 16 of dec JB without any issue. and suddenly, the screen started to be crazy.


----------



## Kelzen (Dec 27, 2012)

thebighunt said:


> I've installed the latest version of JB (the one of the 18th of dec) and it didnt solve the problem.
> Do I have to do something else ?
> 
> The strange thing is that the phone was under the official 15 or 16 of dec JB without any issue. and suddenly, the screen started to be crazy.

Click to collapse



 You are not the only one, I also have the same screen problem. I have no idea if it is hardware or software problem.


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 27, 2012)

Kelzen said:


> You are not the only one, I also have the same screen problem. I have no idea if it is hardware or software problem.

Click to collapse



Hi
On my side,  it's a hardware problem
I've reinstalled old ICS,  different other officials roms and it's still crazy. 
This phone is part of the first batch. Probably,  i'll have to send it back to China and they will replace it. 
My second x1 is part of the second batch and has a better screen. 

Cheers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arkas5 (Dec 27, 2012)

I ordered mine from fastcardtech on the 22nd of December. It seems that it was a poor choice (I use GPS daily) but thankfully you have left extremely useful feedback through your tests. Thank you all!!!
I will post my experience when I get my hands on it. BTW, anyone else from Greece here?

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dzenk (Dec 27, 2012)

There is a video on Youtube that's called "solucion de GPS UMI X1". It shows how one can solve the GPS problem on the batch 1 device without ordering the new antenna. 
Although one don't speak Spanish should be no problem to understand it.
I think at the end it is said that the person repaired 5 devices in this way.


----------



## ptloftcgj (Dec 28, 2012)

dzenk said:


> There is a video on Youtube that's called "solucion de GPS UMI X1". It shows how one can solve the GPS problem on the batch 1 device without ordering the new antenna.
> Although one don't speak Spanish should be no problem to understand it.
> I think at the end it is said that the person repaired 5 devices in this way.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip!
http://youtu.be/TugAXj34JNE

I ordered the new GPS antenna, but going to give this a try in the meantime.
I dont speak spanish, but the video shows nicely what is done.


----------



## sokoko (Dec 28, 2012)

arkas5 said:


> i ordered mine from fastcardtech on the 22nd of december. It seems that it was a poor choice (i use gps daily) but thankfully you have left extremely useful feedback through your tests. Thank you all!!!
> I will post my experience when i get my hands on it. Btw, anyone else from greece here?
> 
> Sent from my lg-p500 using xda premium app

Click to collapse



Μια χαρα ειναι το κινητο πατριδα.Μη το φοβασαι.Και αν ειναι το καινουριο διυλευουν ολα κομπλε


----------



## arkas5 (Dec 28, 2012)

dzenk said:


> There is a video on Youtube that's called "solucion de GPS UMI X1". It shows how one can solve the GPS problem on the batch 1 device without ordering the new antenna.
> Although one don't speak Spanish should be no problem to understand it.
> I think at the end it is said that the person repaired 5 devices in this way.

Click to collapse





ptloftcgj said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I ordered the new GPS antenna, but going to give this a try in the meantime.
> I dont speak spanish, but the video shows nicely what is done.

Click to collapse



The one on the video has the new GPS antenna. It is shown clearly... She just fixes antenna contacts (making a more secure contact to the board).


----------



## ptloftcgj (Dec 28, 2012)

arkas5 said:


> The one on the video has the new GPS antenna. It is shown clearly... She just fixes antenna contacts (making a more secure contact to the board).

Click to collapse



I know  Im not saying she is using new antenna.. 
I only said that I am going to try this before I get the new antenna (because i already ordered this one)


----------



## nontropanonfear (Dec 28, 2012)

Beware the video solution because only been operated with a consignment of antennas KFT, with the above does not work at all.


----------



## dzenk (Dec 28, 2012)

Really? Did you make an experience with it? 
Because some people report a normal reception also with an old antenna. So I thought this could be an answer. And in video there are mentioned 5 repaired phones...


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 29, 2012)

dzenk said:


> Really? Did you make an experience with it?
> Because some people report a normal reception also with an old antenna. So I thought this could be an answer. And in video there are mentioned 5 repaired phones...

Click to collapse



Hi
I've tried yesterday without any results 

Envoyé depuis mon UMI X1 avec Tapatalk


----------



## nontropanonfear (Dec 29, 2012)

dzenk said:


> Really? Did you make an experience with it?
> Because some people report a normal reception also with an old antenna. So I thought this could be an answer. And in video there are mentioned 5 repaired phones...

Click to collapse



Just bought my UMI X1 in this shop, alegrecompra, and after explaining handle the product in the video I saw, and likewise they have acknowledged in an email, it only works with antennas KFT connectors having a slightly more elongated than those of the early versions. So now I'm hoping I get the new antenna soon. I must also say that the manipulation of the antenna is complicated since I broke my one cable from the microphone to remove. Not at all, I recommend you make yourself handling and replacement of the antenna.


----------



## Chris_nk44 (Dec 29, 2012)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> I've tried yesterday without any results
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon UMI X1 avec Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello together,

I've tried the "spanish" guide too, also without an improvement. Furthermore I received today a new gps antenna. The design of the antenna was identical with the present antenna. And so it was not surprising for me, that there are also no improvements. It seems that I had already the revised antenna, but if so, then I really do wonder how bad is the gps reception with old antennas


----------



## sokoko (Dec 30, 2012)

Chris_nk44 said:


> Hello together,
> 
> I've tried the "spanish" guide too, also without an improvement. Furthermore I received today a new gps antenna. The design of the antenna was identical with the present antenna. And so it was not surprising for me, that there are also no improvements. It seems that I had already the revised antenna, but if so, then I really do wonder how bad is the gps reception with old antennas

Click to collapse



So.It seems that you already had the new antenna.You just need to root your phone.THen go with 'file explorer' or whatever in the 'etc' file.Somewhere in the middle you will find your 'gps.conf' file.JUst change in the first line the 'cn' (it means china)with where are you staying.If you are in europe write 'europe' etc.Restart your phone open your gps , go out , not in your room , do a gps test.Normaly you should have 12-13 satellites and in 90 sec max you will have 5-6 in use.Nothing more.Good luck


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 30, 2012)

sokoko said:


> So.It seems that you already had the new antenna.You just need to root your phone.THen go with 'file explorer' or whatever in the 'etc' file.Somewhere in the middle you will find your 'gps.conf' file.JUst change in the first line the 'cn' (it means china)with where are you staying.If you are in europe write 'europe' etc.Restart your phone open your gps , go out , not in your room , do a gps test.Normaly you should have 12-13 satellites and in 90 sec max you will have 5-6 in use.Nothing more.Good luck

Click to collapse



Hi
No gps.conf in my etc golder. 
Could you share your file? 
Thx

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 30, 2012)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> No gps.conf in my etc golder.
> Could you share your file?
> Thx
> ...

Click to collapse



If you got JB, just download a new EPO in "settings" and it should work...


----------



## Gepekop (Dec 30, 2012)

*Netflix*

I have an old antenna, GPS works fine in open field but signal strength is weak. (11 in view, 5-6 used, strength about 20)
Total different question: I use Netflix (via Unblock US) in Europe. This worked fine on the ICS ROMS but I have upgraded to JB ROM (tried all versions but presently 20121218 version). Installed the app from SD. Everything works fine until play, then its only loading. Sometimes I get a black screen an can fwd/rev through the movie but no playback. Anybody got the Netflix App working? (Getting a little bit frustrated about android).


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 30, 2012)

Gepekop said:


> I have an old antenna, GPS works fine in open field but signal strength is weak. (11 in view, 5-6 used, strength about 20)
> Total different question: I use Netflix (via Unblock US) in Europe. This worked fine on the ICS ROMS but I have upgraded to JB ROM (tried all versions but presently 20121218 version). Installed the app from SD. Everything works fine until play, then its only loading. Sometimes I get a black screen an can fwd/rev through the movie but no playback. Anybody got the Netflix App working? (Getting a little bit frustrated about android).

Click to collapse



I haven't used Netflix but which Player does it use? It's own player?


----------



## Gepekop (Dec 30, 2012)

*Netflix*

The app plays the video (streaming) so it uses its own player. Worked fine in ICS. Now I can only scrub through the movie but it won't play. I Can't find the same problem for other android devices (4.1) on internet, so must be UMI related.!?


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok, I got it. When you install the app it installs their own player with all codecs?


----------



## sokoko (Dec 30, 2012)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> No gps.conf in my etc golder.
> Could you share your file?
> Thx
> ...

Click to collapse



Just go to settings/location access/GPS activate it and then download epo file in epo settings.
After that do just go to the GPS.conf file and change your location like I said above.


----------



## thebighunt (Dec 30, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> If you got JB, just download a new EPO in "settings" and it should work...

Click to collapse



No it doesn't.... 
Is there any manual process to fix it? 
Me I've no satellite at all. 
I can wait 15 minutes but nothing happens 
Cheers
TBH

Envoyé depuis mon UMI X1 avec Tapatalk


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 30, 2012)

That is the manual process to set it. First go to "Settings" then "Location Sevices" then click "GPS satellites"  also click "GPS EPO assistance" then click "EPO settings" and you can chosse if to download automatically or you could just download it by clicking on "Download" at the bottom. Ans that's all you should do.


----------



## taks (Dec 30, 2012)

The Umi in the video has the new GPS antenna installed. (Γεια στους Ελληνες κατόχους!)


----------



## kayuz (Dec 30, 2012)

it seems that UMI is now on Facebook... maybe they are not the ufficial one, but they can solve some of our questions 
http://www.facebook.com/UmiEurope


----------



## ivanothai2 (Dec 31, 2012)

kayuz said:


> it seems that UMI is now on Facebook... maybe they are not the ufficial one, but they can solve some of our questions
> http://www.facebook.com/UmiEurope

Click to collapse



ciao kayuz alla fine hai venduto il tuo umi x1?
io ancora sto aspettando che arrivi dall'oriente.......
non vedo l'ora che arrivi per poterlo testare,ha una bella comunità che lo sostiene in tutto il mondo,promette davvero bene

hello kayuz the end you sold your umi x1?
I'm still waiting for arrivals from the East .......
I look forward to being able to test, has a nice community of support around the world, promises very well: D


----------



## vin33 (Dec 31, 2012)

*for eanfre*

Anybody else have white spots on the screen. 
If the background is white I have 3 white spots. This is an issue with IPS screens I think.

Also I can not get deep sleep on the ROM 1214UMI_X1ROM4.12 so the battery performance is poor.

I changed deep sleep to true but always there is something blocking deep sleep.

Is the later ROM better?


----------



## sokoko (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayuz (Jan 1, 2013)

ivanothai2 said:


> ciao kayuz alla fine hai venduto il tuo umi x1?
> io ancora sto aspettando che arrivi dall'oriente.......
> non vedo l'ora che arrivi per poterlo testare,ha una bella comunità che lo sostiene in tutto il mondo,promette davvero bene
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



si alla fine lo ho venduto  spero ti arrivi presto ,è un gran bello smartphone :laugh::good: è poi come hai detto te è ben seguito 
buon anno nuovo!! 

there's a new update for our X1!! It solves a lot of bugs and problems here the link http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=210913&uk=3022536317  it is released today 
Happy new Year to all!!


----------



## taks (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new Year! Well, I often run out of space (internal storage 512 mb) although I transfer my installed apps (at least the ones that allow me) to the SD card. Is there any way to format the partition and to give more space to the internal storage, probably some space from the 2 Gb of the rom which is the default place for installing apps? Or any other solution?


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 1, 2013)

latest official rom 01/01/2013
happy new year
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=210913&uk=3022536317

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




taks said:


> Happy new Year! Well, I often run out of space (internal storage 512 mb) although I transfer my installed apps (at least the ones that allow me) to the SD card. Is there any way to format the partition and to give more space to the internal storage, probably some space from the 2 Gb of the rom which is the default place for installing apps? Or any other solution?

Click to collapse



yes you can..

take a look at here : (use google chrome/google translate)
http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=8042&extra=page=1

download the zip file and flash it using cwm, you can choose the partition data .5/1/1.5/2/2.5 GB (download the corresponding zip file)


----------



## thebighunt (Jan 1, 2013)

vin33 said:


> Anybody else have white spots on the screen.
> If the background is white I have 3 white spots. This is an issue with IPS screens I think.
> 
> Also I can not get deep sleep on the ROM 1214UMI_X1ROM4.12 so the battery performance is poor.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
On jb I can get deep sleep. 
What app did you install? 

My first x1 has a white spot yes. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vladi78 (Jan 1, 2013)

just installed new ROM, but only Baidu input there. Is there any way to instal English input method ?


----------



## notcosi (Jan 1, 2013)

vladi78 said:


> just installed new ROM, but only Baidu input there. Is there any way to instal English input method ?

Click to collapse



I cannot get the update past update system - it just stays there. Did full wipe before installing. Did anyone have similar problem? sorry was being impatient - it is fine now

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------

Damn I upgraded rom then flashed the data zip - phone now saying damaged storage and the launcher won't start so I cannot get into phone. Any ideas anyone please?


----------



## vin33 (Jan 1, 2013)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> On jb I can get deep sleep.
> What app did you install?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can get deep sleep after reboot then some thing stops it.
I installed lots of apps, no ideas which one blocks deep sleep.
Re the white spots, did you send the phone back to China and get a new one? I emailed uredeal and waiting for their response.
Btw I'm using nexus 7 also.


----------



## thebighunt (Jan 2, 2013)

notcosi said:


> I cannot get the update past update system - it just stays there. Did full wipe before installing. Did anyone have similar problem? sorry was being impatient - it is fine now
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------
> 
> Damn I upgraded rom then flashed the data zip - phone now saying damaged storage and the launcher won't start so I cannot get into phone. Any ideas anyone please?

Click to collapse



Hi
Don you have access to CWM? 
If yes, wipe everything and flash again
For me it works well. 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




vin33 said:


> I can get deep sleep after reboot then some thing stops it.
> I installed lots of apps, no ideas which one blocks deep sleep.
> Re the white spots, did you send the phone back to China and get a new one? I emailed uredeal and waiting for their response.
> Btw I'm using nexus 7 also.

Click to collapse



Hi
I've two UMI X1.one from the first batch that have a white spot and the issue with the screen that is now crazy...  I can't use it anymore. 
And on from the second batch that is working well. 
I'm waiting for instruction for send the first one back. 
Cheers
I've also bought them from uredeal

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

I've received the new antenna.
I'll try to install it today. 
I'll update you on it. 
Cheers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thebighunt (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi guys
I've installed the new GPS antenna and, even if i didnt spent time outside, no evolutions near my windows. Still no signal at all... 
TBH


----------



## thebighunt (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi

Now it works... I think even with the old antenna, it should have worked...
I've followed this and in 10 seconds, i keep 6-7 satellites behind my window 

Thanks a lot

TBH



androidnyubi said:


> Here the step to fix my Umi X1 GPS: tested on miui beta 2 and the latest jb beta with great result, no hardware modification done, i'm first batch owner of x1, so it confirm its a software related problem not hardware
> 
> tools required (this is mandatory) :
> A mobileuncle (get it from play store)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 2, 2013)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> 
> Now it works... I think even with the old antenna, it should have worked...
> I've followed this and in 10 seconds, i keep 6-7 satellites behind my window
> ...

Click to collapse



glad it also work for you.. 
im also on old antenna and my gps work fine,  but also purchase new antenna to see if there's improvement 




Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## thebighunt (Jan 2, 2013)

vladi78 said:


> just installed new ROM, but only Baidu input there. Is there any way to instal English input method ?

Click to collapse



You should find a keyboard on the market.
I personnaly use one of the best that is swiftkey 3 keyboard (but not free).

TBH


----------



## achkar (Jan 2, 2013)

How to Install Android Apps to the SD Card by Default & Move Almost Any App to the SD Card


----------



## vin33 (Jan 2, 2013)

thebighunt said:


> You should find a keyboard on the market.
> I personnaly use one of the best that is swiftkey 3 keyboard (but not free).
> 
> TBH

Click to collapse




You can download Swype Beta from their website for free and it works very well. 
You need to tick the box for unknown sources in security sources and copy to your phone.
I tried the new rom and I'm getting deep sleep but email, Facebook etc is off.
I miss the UMI launcher from the new Rom.


----------



## thebighunt (Jan 2, 2013)

achkar said:


> How to Install Android Apps to the SD Card by Default & Move Almost Any App to the SD Card

Click to collapse



Link2sd is great

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pridz (Jan 2, 2013)

*swiftkey3*



thebighunt said:


> You should find a keyboard on the market.
> I personnaly use one of the best that is swiftkey 3 keyboard (but not free).
> 
> TBH

Click to collapse



Hi I have swiftkey 3 but the swype part doesnt work.Is yours ok.I also have paid version.


----------



## gtrs36 (Jan 2, 2013)

which language has in the new last rom? 

(20130101)
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=210913&uk=3022536317


----------



## dimebar1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cheers for the updated roms guys, its just a shame they take so long to download. Does anyone know why they take so long? it seems strange in this day and age.


----------



## Gepekop (Jan 2, 2013)

*Flash partition data*

@androidnyubi



Flashed partition using the download files (androidnyubi) but after flashing I see no difference in system memory. Still 512 mb or so. Internal memory dissapeared. Using the newest ROM 20130101. Is this correct or should I see a bigger system memory (I flashed for 1.5 gb)?

Thanks, and a happy new year!!


----------



## nando_donk (Jan 3, 2013)

I have same problem. But it's fixed with 12-18 rom

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------

Anybody know what zsd mean in camera setting? 
Because if I enable it. My camera will force close. 
Except in 1218 rom.


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 3, 2013)

Gepekop said:


> @androidnyubi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



official rom always gave you internal sd 512mb, you should flashed it again using the data partition


----------



## Gepekop (Jan 3, 2013)

*Partition*

Flashed the ROM  again and it works perfect!!

Thanks
:good:


----------



## sokoko (Jan 3, 2013)

*partition*

Mine says damaged sdcard.Flash the card again


----------



## Gepekop (Jan 3, 2013)

*partition*

I got the same. SD card damaged flash card again. Then you get the option to flash the card. I flashed the card. But nothing changed then I rebooted in CWM and installed the ROM again (fresh) and then I had 1.5 GB system memory. So it works but I don't know exactly how I did it.

Also replaced the GPS antenna. With the old antenna I had 4 - 5 sats with signal strength about 20 or lower. No I have 6-8 sats signal strength 30-40 and even got a fix in house. Perfect.


----------



## sokoko (Jan 3, 2013)

*nice*



Gepekop said:


> I got the same. SD card damaged flash card again. Then you get the option to flash the card. I flashed the card. But nothing changed then I rebooted in CWM and installed the ROM again (fresh) and then I had 1.5 GB system memory. So it works but I don't know exactly how I did it.
> 
> Also replaced the GPS antenna. With the old antenna I had 4 - 5 sats with signal strength about 20 or lower. No I have 6-8 sats signal strength 30-40 and even got a fix in house. Perfect.

Click to collapse



I did the same with the sd card.Very good trick


----------



## sokoko (Jan 3, 2013)

*Que*

does anyone knows what is ths weather widget?


----------



## p1natic (Jan 3, 2013)

*my problem with UMI x1*

hi guys!!!

i just got the UMI X1 phone that i ordered online. 
and when i checked the item i notice this "things".
is these normal?

the right capacitive light is not fully lit(first picture)
 and the camera lens in not in perfect place.(second picture)
it seems that the back battery cover of my umi x1 doesnt fit that well. (video)

hope you can give me feed back.
thanks.












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8svuj7yFdU


----------



## sokoko (Jan 3, 2013)

*Antutu benchmark score*

This is my score with my rom


----------



## Chris_nk44 (Jan 3, 2013)

p1natic said:


> hi guys!!!
> 
> i just got the UMI X1 phone that i ordered online.
> and when i checked the item i notice this "things".
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi p1natic,

the camera of the Umi is not fixed on the pcb, it is only sticked between the circuit board and the casing cover (not the battery cover) and the camera module is connected by a flat conductor to the circuit board. I guess, the camera got out of place during the assembly or shipment.
With a skilled hand, it will be no problem to fix it, BUT you have to open the housing and this lead to loss of warranty!

However, from my point of view, due to the other "things", you should think about to claim for warranty and ask for a replacement.


----------



## p1natic (Jan 4, 2013)

Chris_nk44 said:


> Hi p1natic,
> 
> the camera of the Umi is not fixed on the pcb, it is only sticked between the circuit board and the casing cover (not the battery cover) and the camera module is connected by a flat conductor to the circuit board. I guess, the camera got out of place during the assembly or shipment.
> With a skilled hand, it will be no problem to fix it, BUT you have to open the housing and this lead to loss of warranty!
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply Chris_nk44.
ill have to pay the shipment fee for the replacement. ill have to pay USD24 for the deliver itself and almost USD40 for the goverment tax when it arrives back.  so its not an option for me. for sure the vendor wont shoulder that cost.
im awaiting for their reply regarding on my proposal. what i did is i just asked for addition battery with portable charger.
you think its an OK deal for me? 

is your phones capacitive button lights fully lit? what about the camera led flash, is it fully aligned with the camera led frame? and is your back battery cover fully fits the housing? 


thanks for the reply.

you guys can share your thoughts and comments too.


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 4, 2013)

hi all

my new antenna arrived,  luckily they sent me white (i have white umi x1) although the picture on antelife.com only showed black 

install is an easy task just following the guide from youtube 

the result is well it gave me a slightly faster lock, but not in term of acurracy it still the same as older antenna without kft mark which i have before



Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## sokoko (Jan 4, 2013)

p1natic said:


> thanks for the reply Chris_nk44.
> ill have to pay the shipment fee for the replacement. ill have to pay USD24 for the deliver itself and almost USD40 for the goverment tax when it arrives back.  so its not an option for me. for sure the vendor wont shoulder that cost.
> im awaiting for their reply regarding on my proposal. what i did is i just asked for addition battery with portable charger.
> you think its an OK deal for me?
> ...

Click to collapse



Look,the battery and the charger,in wholesale price costs about 10 $.So instead of damaging your phone that it costs 200$ it is better to propose them a deal like they will pay the shipment fees and you will pay your custom taxes.Where are you from?Normally if they will send it to you by EMS you will not pay taxes.I think that because of the hi sales that "UMI x1" has ,some phones may not be so fully tested and the results are not good.Like yours.    But it is up to you.If you think you are capable of fixing it !!!!!


----------



## guapon (Jan 4, 2013)

sokoko said:


> This is my score with my rom
> View attachment 1614125

Click to collapse




which rom you use?


----------



## zdravke (Jan 4, 2013)

Wwhat is the best place to buy Umi now? I see that it's 184 for white version at antelife - 5$ for registration plus 4g tf as a gift.


----------



## sokoko (Jan 4, 2013)

*NoLed*

And for everyone I think NoLed app is the best for no led android phones.Cheers


----------



## p1natic (Jan 4, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Look,the battery and the charger,in wholesale price costs about 10 $.So instead of damaging your phone that it costs 200$ it is better to propose them a deal like they will pay the shipment fees and you will pay your custom taxes.Where are you from?Normally if they will send it to you by EMS you will not pay taxes.I think that because of the hi sales that "UMI x1" has ,some phones may not be so fully tested and the results are not good.Like yours.    But it is up to you.If you think you are capable of fixing it !!!!!

Click to collapse



thanks for replying sococo.
i was making them a deal that they will give a battery with charger and a back battery cover. i told them that it may fix it. because i dont want to spend another penny anymore. the intiial deal was they ship the battery but i have to pay usd8 for the shipment. in the first place, i will not complain to them if the item is properly checked. they told me that they need a video on how i put the battery and the back cover. crazy right, nyways, i did it. im awaiting their response.


NEED HELP how to update to latest rom
I downloaded the 1214umi_x1rom4.12
what should i do now. how would i install it.


----------



## sokoko (Jan 4, 2013)

p1natic said:


> thanks for replying sococo.
> i was making them a deal that they will give a battery with charger and a back battery cover. i told them that it may fix it. because i dont want to spend another penny anymore. the intiial deal was they ship the battery but i have to pay usd8 for the shipment. in the first place, i will not complain to them if the item is properly checked. they told me that they need a video on how i put the battery and the back cover. crazy right, nyways, i did it. im awaiting their response.

Click to collapse



You are right.Your complains must go to Umi!Where did you buy it?I am always buying from aliexpress so if is something wrong with the mobile I am doing dispute.And then for sure you will not pay nothing.Because i f you do a dispute,they can not sell nothing until the dispute is solved.
If you think that the back cover will solve your problem then its OK.But if not?Then you gave 200$ for nothing?I don't know.I had a similar problem once and I send it back and asked for refund.This was the best choice for me.Its up to you.But be aware that all the Chinese sellers are lying to this.They are 90% sure that you will not send it back(you know why,customs,shipment fees etc)


----------



## sokoko (Jan 4, 2013)

*latest*



p1natic said:


> thanks for replying sococo.
> i was making them a deal that they will give a battery with charger and a back battery cover. i told them that it may fix it. because i dont want to spend another penny anymore. the intiial deal was they ship the battery but i have to pay usd8 for the shipment. in the first place, i will not complain to them if the item is properly checked. they told me that they need a video on how i put the battery and the back cover. crazy right, nyways, i did it. im awaiting their response.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The latest is this one : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=210913&uk=3022536317 without umi launcher
 and this with launcher :http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=190468&uk=3022536317
just search even in the first page you will see how to root , how to cwm recovery and how to flash your rom.


----------



## antonioo1 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Problem size internal storage*

Hy
How can I solve the problem in the picture?
Thanks


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 5, 2013)

*Need some advice here - No GPS signals*

Hi guys.
I would appreciate some advice on this: my UMI X1 arrived yesterday, from Uredeal.com. It was shipped on 27/November, and already has the black KFT antenna near the camera, with some kind of black plastic or rubber over it.

However, *absolutely no GPS signals are detected*, even after turning ON/OFF the A-GPS and the EPO. I've download the apps "GPS State" and "GPS Tester", and from there I've forced the A-GPS signals to be cleared and then updated.

My phone is only connected to internet via Wifi (no 3G/GSM data connection).

I haven't changed the firmware. It's Android 4.0.4 - compilation "UMI X1 20120914-215024"

What do you suggest me to try next?

Thank you.


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 5, 2013)

antonioo1 said:


> Hy
> How can I solve the problem in the picture?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



increased internal mem
? 
on latest rom the internal mem has become 1.97 gb not 512mb 

install the latest rom will fixed it






xexexexexexe said:


> Hi guys.
> I would appreciate some advice on this: my UMI X1 arrived yesterday, from Uredeal.com. It was shipped on 27/November, and already has the black KFT antenna near the camera, with some kind of black plastic or rubber over it.
> 
> However, *absolutely no GPS signals are detected*, even after turning ON/OFF the A-GPS and the EPO. I've download the apps "GPS State" and "GPS Tester", and from there I've forced the A-GPS signals to be cleared and then updated.
> ...

Click to collapse



install latest 4.1.2 oficial rom then re applied agps and epo 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## guapon (Jan 5, 2013)

where can ı find epo file?


----------



## Chris_nk44 (Jan 5, 2013)

p1natic said:


> is your phones capacitive button lights fully lit? what about the camera led flash, is it fully aligned with the camera led frame? and is your back battery cover fully fits the housing?
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello p1natic,

check below attached picture from my Umi. The right button is also not full illuminated. The led from the flash are fully aligned, but I already opened the hosuing to replace the gps antenna. Therefore, I am not sure how it looks before, sorry.


----------



## achkar (Jan 5, 2013)

My friends complan about low microphone volume when im talking with them. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## iq9003 (Jan 5, 2013)

Today  the  new kft antenna arrived.
The installation was easy ( with help from the youtube video ).

The difference is huge, within half a minute I got 6 satelites with connection!


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 5, 2013)

iq9003 said:


> Today  the  new kft antenna arrived.
> The installation was easy ( with help from the youtube video ).
> 
> The difference is huge, within half a minute I got 6 satelites with connection!

Click to collapse



Which firmware version do you have?


----------



## thebighunt (Jan 6, 2013)

xexexexexexe said:


> Hi guys.
> I would appreciate some advice on this: my UMI X1 arrived yesterday, from Uredeal.com. It was shipped on 27/November, and already has the black KFT antenna near the camera, with some kind of black plastic or rubber over it.
> 
> However, *absolutely no GPS signals are detected*, even after turning ON/OFF the A-GPS and the EPO. I've download the apps "GPS State" and "GPS Tester", and from there I've forced the A-GPS signals to be cleared and then updated.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
Look some pages before at the things to do to get the gps working. I was like you but not everything works well. 
Cheers
TBJ

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p1natic (Jan 6, 2013)

sokoko said:


> You are right.Your complains must go to Umi!Where did you buy it?I am always buying from aliexpress so if is something wrong with the mobile I am doing dispute.And then for sure you will not pay nothing.Because i f you do a dispute,they can not sell nothing until the dispute is solved.
> If you think that the back cover will solve your problem then its OK.But if not?Then you gave 200$ for nothing?I don't know.I had a similar problem once and I send it back and asked for refund.This was the best choice for me.Its up to you.But be aware that all the Chinese sellers are lying to this.They are 90% sure that you will not send it back(you know why,customs,shipment fees etc)

Click to collapse




i bought it aliexpress too. i cant tell if the back cover will solve the problem. but the one's that i receive doesn't fit well. first they are offering refund for $6 i told them that i dont need money refund because it will not solve the problem.initially i ask for battery then i added a back cover, thinking that maybe, just maybe it could fix the problem.  because i notice that the battery is a lilttle wobbly. then when i showed them the video  thats where they offered $8.

you are right i dont want for return item because of customs,shipment fees etc.

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=210913&uk=3022536317 takes too long to load. 




> *Chris_nk44*
> hmmm. i see.

Click to collapse


----------



## thetrueholly (Jan 6, 2013)

androidnyubi said:


> install latest 4.1.2 oficial rom then re applied agps and epo

Click to collapse



what do you mean with "reapplie"?

i've installed official jb-rom 1218UMI_X1ROM4.12 and don't find any epo and agps-settings in the system-settings any more (i use german language)


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 6, 2013)

thetrueholly said:


> what do you mean with "reapplie"?
> 
> i've installed official jb-rom 1218UMI_X1ROM4.12 and don't find any epo and agps-settings in the system-settings any more (i use german language)

Click to collapse



take a look at my post #244
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35289109&postcount=244


Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## zdravke (Jan 6, 2013)

Guys, are there any photo/video samples from this device anywhere? What kind of glass is it really?


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## iq9003 (Jan 6, 2013)

xexexexexexe said:


> Which firmware version do you have?

Click to collapse



I've installed the latets firmware (20130101).


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 7, 2013)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> Look some pages before at the things to do to get the gps working. I was like you but not everything works well.
> Cheers
> TBJ
> ...

Click to collapse



My problems are:
 1- I can't delete / edit / change permissions on /etc/gps.conf (yes, the phone is rooted). I'm using "root browser"
 2- After putting the EPO.DAT and EPO.MD5 on /data/misc, the EPO.MD5 disappears after a while, and when going to android settings, it doesn't recognize my epo file (it should say that it's date is 7/Jan and expire at 7/Feb)...

Note: I'm still using the 4.0.4 stock firmware

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




sokoko said:


> The latest is this one : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=210913&uk=3022536317 without umi launcher
> and this with launcher :http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=190468&uk=3022536317
> just search even in the first page you will see how to root , how to cwm recovery and how to flash your rom.

Click to collapse



Hi.
Can you please tell me what's the difference between the original recovery console and the CWM ? Can I upgrade to 4.1.2 oficial rom without CWM, or should I install CWM first?
Thank you.


----------



## p1natic (Jan 8, 2013)

sokoko said:


> The latest is this one : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=210913&uk=3022536317 without umi launcher
> and this with launcher :http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=190468&uk=3022536317
> just search even in the first page you will see how to root , how to cwm recovery and how to flash your rom.

Click to collapse



thanks you your link sokoko i manage to root my x1. 
i got a problem though 
my RAM now is 512 and my ROM is 2g. Umi X1 should have 1gig of RAM and 4g of rom right?
how do i get 1gig of RAM and 4g or ROM again? 




androidnyubi said:


> official rom always gave you internal sd 512mb, you should flashed it again using the data partition

Click to collapse



my RAM now is 512 and my RAM is 2g. Umi X1 should have 1gig of RAM and 4g of rom right?
how do i get 1gig of RAM and 4g or ROM again?  where in CWM is that located?


----------



## GT35pro (Jan 8, 2013)

zdravke said:


> Guys, are there any photo/video samples from this device anywhere? What kind of glass is it really?

Click to collapse



Its really IPS screen. Pic sample and video sample on my youtube UMI X1 review here http://youtu.be/ShxQHXPtZ1E


----------



## BERL111N9r (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all,

need some help with flashing the latest ROM right.
I did it per CWM but still have only 512mb for programs?!

how can i fix that?

and why is there only this baidu keyboard in it?


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 8, 2013)

BERL111N9r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> need some help with flashing the latest ROM right.
> I did it per CWM but still have only 512mb for programs?!
> ...

Click to collapse



its better if you upload the screenshot


Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## BERL111N9r (Jan 8, 2013)

androidnyubi said:


> its better if you upload the screenshot
> 
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse




here we go
for both roms the same ...


----------



## sokoko (Jan 8, 2013)

*More ram*



p1natic said:


> thanks you your link sokoko i manage to root my x1.
> i got a problem though
> my RAM now is 512 and my ROM is 2g. Umi X1 should have 1gig of RAM and 4g of rom right?
> how do i get 1gig of RAM and 4g or ROM again?
> ...

Click to collapse



Just flash from cwm one of these files : View attachment data1.5G.zip

View attachment data1G.zip

View attachment data2G.zip

View attachment data2.5G.zip   Maybe,after flash is done it will say that the sd has an error.DON'T format HER.Just reflash your rom or your backup.Then it will be OK


----------



## sokoko (Jan 8, 2013)

*Answers*



xexexexexexe said:


> My problems are:
> 1- I can't delete / edit / change permissions on /etc/gps.conf (yes, the phone is rooted). I'm using "root browser"
> 2- After putting the EPO.DAT and EPO.MD5 on /data/misc, the EPO.MD5 disappears after a while, and when going to android settings, it doesn't recognize my epo file (it should say that it's date is 7/Jan and expire at 7/Feb)...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The roms are with the original recovery console.But one rom is with the Umi launcher and the other without.The launcher not the recovery ok?
You cannot install the upadates because i think that you will have the "signature verification error" in the normal recovery.
It is always better to flash with CWM because you have many other options like:backup,restore etc
It is very easy to install the CWM recovery with Shaumesetup.exe .Its a chinese programm but straight forward.Not to many to do.


----------



## p1natic (Jan 9, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Just flash from cwm one of these files : View attachment 1627974
> 
> View attachment 1627976
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you very much  for this sokoko.
but i have a big big problem
i dont know if i brick my phone 
i only see the UMI logo. no matter how long i wait for it to boot up. it only shows the logo.
did i brick it?
what i did before it became that is on reboot to recovery the superoot ask you if you want to "deny or allow" i selected "allow" and on  CWM mode i format all cache and sdcard(the internal memory). And i did not put SD card on it, so when im going to install update, CWM cannot  find rom update bacause i formatted the internal memory. 
when i try to put on computer, shuame cant detect my phone anymore.
Is there a way to fix this     help!

thank you very much.


----------



## thebighunt (Jan 9, 2013)

p1natic said:


> thank you very much  for this sokoko.
> but i have a big big problem
> i dont know if i brick my phone
> i only see the UMI logo. no matter how long i wait for it to boot up. it only shows the logo.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
Buy a sd card, put a rom on it, reboot your UMI in recovery and flash the rom from your sd. 
It's the easiest way to recover your UMI that is NOT bricked. 
TBH

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p1natic (Jan 9, 2013)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> Buy a sd card, put a rom on it, reboot your UMI in recovery and flash the rom from your sd.
> It's the easiest way to recover your UMI that is NOT bricked.
> TBH
> ...

Click to collapse



how do i boot from recovery is it the powerbutton+volumedown key?
when  i do that i only get the umi logo and its stuck on that. 

btw  i have inserted a sd card with rom still stuck with umi logo screen.


----------



## raz5652 (Jan 9, 2013)

p1natic said:


> thank you very much  for this sokoko.
> but i have a big big problem
> i dont know if i brick my phone
> i only see the UMI logo. no matter how long i wait for it to boot up. it only shows the logo.
> ...

Click to collapse



copy the new official ROM on your sd card using your card reader on your PC.. take out your phone battery and put sd card in the phone then put the battery back after a min. now restart your phone in recovery (by holding home key than volume up key and than power key) keep them all pressed together for few seconds. once you in recovery. reset factory settings, wipe cache, wipe delvik cache than install the new rom, from your sd memory card.


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 9, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Just flash from cwm one of these files : View attachment 1627974
> 
> View attachment 1627976
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes this one will help with the internal mem problem,  just copy to external sd card and flash it *me my self using 2.5Gb*

this is the complete step to change internal mem using that above zip file :

* reboot to cwm,  select back up system (i prefer using tar, than new back up file cause the new one created a cluttered small file and dir) 
* format data / factory setting on cwm 
* flash partition file on cwm,  format cache and davlik 
* reboot phone (will be a little slow on first loading) 
*cek setting,  storage,  see if internal have changed to desired size
* boot to cwm,  and restore your back up 
* reboot system

enjoy :thumbup:

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## p1natic (Jan 9, 2013)

raz5652 said:


> copy the new official ROM on your sd card using your card reader on your PC.. take out your phone battery and put sd card in the phone then put the battery back after a min. now restart your phone in recovery (by holding home key than volume up key and than power key) keep them all pressed together for few seconds. once you in recovery. reset factory settings, wipe cache, wipe delvik cache than install the new rom, from your sd memory card.

Click to collapse



YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU!!!!

at first it cant read the sd card. what i did is i inserted it to the pc then update its rom there using shuame.

Thanks alot. thanks alot guys!!

im happy again.!!!

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 AM ----------




androidnyubi said:


> yes this one will help with the internal mem problem,  just copy to external sd card and flash it *me my self using 2.5Gb*
> 
> this is the complete step to change internal mem using that above zip file :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




when im on CWM recovery it cannot detect the sdcard. only the internal memory.
what will i do?

sorry im superNoob



*update

i was able to flash the data2.5g
but when i look at the storage i have 56mb.
then i boot again on cwm and i dont know actually what i did and when i reboot it again and check the storage heres what i get.(_second picture_)
 internal storage is the ram and phone storage is rom, am i right??

**another update
for me i think 2.5g of internal storage is too much and leaving only 56mb on phone storage.
what i did is i made the internal storage 1.5g so that phone storage will have atleast 1g for my personal purposes.
(_see third pic._)

_*thank a lot guys for helping me.*_
this is one helpful thread. i didnt made a mistake when i gumble buying umiX1 over the net.  it paid of.
i didnt know that UmiX1 has a thread here in XDA and i didnt know that Umi X1 has custom roms before i bought it.
so thanks to those who made the roms and thanks to the guy that made this thread and thanks to all those who help me thinking my phone is brick. :good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## BERL111N9r (Jan 9, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Just flash from cwm one of these files : View attachment 1627974
> 
> View attachment 1627976
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi guys,

thank you very much for this solution! It works i had an internal mem of 2,5G 

BUT 

i wanted to change again for 2G. I did it the same way tried to restart from cwm.
Android was booting some chinese **** poped up and and the phone was rebooting.

Now i`m not able to enter the cwm anymore o0

the only thing that is working is Vol+Down and Power and then the phone enters a chinese recovery mode...?!

how can i get back the cwm 


OK! Commando back  

Really scary! the phone tried to boot like 10-20 times and after the x try it bootet android correctly and after the next reboot cwm was available again.

We don`t need to understand all i guess


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 9, 2013)

BERL111N9r said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thank you very much for this solution! It works i had an internal mem of 2,5G
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



shutdown your phone..  (or take batt out for a momment) 

press vol up + power button until umi logo show up,  there will be an option to boot in : recovery,  normal,  or fast boot

you know what to do then 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




p1natic said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I strongly suggest you to get external storage,  because you'll need it to install rom via cwm,  back up,  etc 8gb would be suitable for you i guess,  i have 32 gb external installed 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## ivanothai2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello everyone if anyone is interested to buy umi x1 is now on offer from mixeshop.com to $ 168
here in Italy many guys have bought and are satisfied with mixeshop.com


----------



## guapon (Jan 10, 2013)

I want to update my rom with shuma but ı dont know how?could someone help me?


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 10, 2013)

guapon said:


> I want to update my rom with shuma but ı dont know how?could someone help me?

Click to collapse



are you using cwm?  
It's easier using cwm,  just download rom,  copy to external storage, boot recovery and flash new rom

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 10, 2013)

*CWM*

I'm trying to use the SHUAME software (v1.0.8), but since it is in chinese, it's not that easy to understand what I'm doing.

I pretend to install CWM (english version), replacing the original recovery console, but keeping the actual ROM (original 4.0.4). 
Is it possible?

If not, how can I do a nandroid backup of my actual ROM?
Thank you.


----------



## sokoko (Jan 10, 2013)

*CWM*



xexexexexexe said:


> I'm trying to use the SHUAME software (v1.0.8), but since it is in chinese, it's not that easy to understand what I'm doing.
> 
> I pretend to install CWM (english version), replacing the original recovery console, but keeping the actual ROM (original 4.0.4).
> Is it possible?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it is possible.But to install Cwm recovery you must be rooted first.So follow this tut View attachment 1632997 its in Spanish but you only follow the images.Root your phone first and then just install this english cwm recovery View attachment X1_recovery.img
Then if you want just boot to recovery hold up volume button and then on-off button) and do a backup.
And if someone wants the genuine x1 recovery.img here it is : View attachment recovery.img you can flash it with shuame too.Enjoy                                         THanks button


----------



## sokoko (Jan 10, 2013)

*And Always*

And always if you pretend of using a new rom for daily use first of all do a battery calibration.It is the best way of keeping your battery stats clean.
There are to many and very good calibration apps in google playstore


----------



## achkar (Jan 11, 2013)

I have very stranger problem with LBE privacy guard.
When i start it and asks for root privileges and i press Allow, after 2-3 seconds it reboots. Pls somebody try this (dont check Remember) to see if this is a problem with my phone or with the rom and the root.


----------



## rupi99 (Jan 11, 2013)

achkar said:


> I have very stranger problem with LBE privacy guard.
> When i start it and asks for root privileges and i press Allow, after 2-3 seconds it reboots. Pls somebody try this (dont check Remember) to see if this is a problem with my phone or with the rom and the root.

Click to collapse



I had the same problem with the latest JB ROM (2013/01/01). I could not give root permissions to LBE - always got reboot. After some time I even had a boot loop and could not use the phone anymore. So I had to flash the ROM again with CWM. After reinstalling all my apps I installed LBE from an apps backup with RomToolBox. 
Now it works also with root permissions.
Before installing LBE I made a backup with CWM.


----------



## Gepekop (Jan 11, 2013)

*Miui 4.1.2. Rom*

I am looking for the MIUI 4.1.2 ROM. The one with the links on page 40 and 41 of this thread. 
I subscribed to the forum and replied to get the link, and I got the link,
 but when I try to open it there is no download but a trashcan (so probably removed). 
Could somebody give me a link to download this MIUI 4.1.2. rom for UMI X1? Your help is very much appreciated.
:good:


----------



## sokoko (Jan 12, 2013)

*Wrong*



Gepekop said:


> I am looking for the MIUI 4.1.2 ROM. The one with the links on page 40 and 41 of this thread.
> I subscribed to the forum and replied to get the link, and I got the link,
> but when I try to open it there is no download but a trashcan (so probably removed).
> Could somebody give me a link to download this MIUI 4.1.2. rom for UMI X1? Your help is very much appreciated.
> :good:

Click to collapse



This rom that yoy are saying it is not based on MIUI .They are wrong 
If you want try this one : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=136447&uk=3574463418 (just hit the white button not the blue)
MIUI 4.04 final from the official 592zn.com site.
Very good rom for me but takes to much space on the cellphone.


----------



## Gepekop (Jan 12, 2013)

*MIUI rom.*



sokoko said:


> This rom that yoy are saying it is not based on MIUI .They are wrong
> If you want try this one : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=136447&uk=3574463418 (just hit the white button not the blue)
> MIUI 4.04 final from the official 592zn.com site.
> Very good rom for me but takes to much space on the cellphone.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer and the link. Assume this is the final version and not the beta3...
I will give it a try.


----------



## achkar (Jan 12, 2013)

I am suffering from slow 3g connection? It loads 1 page for 30-40 seconds, while on my HD2 with same card takes only few...


----------



## sokoko (Jan 12, 2013)

*Which rom?*



achkar said:


> I am suffering from slow 3g connection? It loads 1 page for 30-40 seconds, while on my HD2 with same card takes only few...

Click to collapse



Which rom do you have.Some roms need to change the sim slot for 3g service.WCDMA is gsm and GSM WCDMA aka 3g


----------



## achkar (Jan 12, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Which rom do you have.Some roms need to change the sim slot for 3g service.WCDMA is gsm and GSM WCDMA aka 3g

Click to collapse



JB, but I changed the slots, but no effect. It loads very slow. On my HTC HD2 with android with the same card, like i said, it takes 3-5 seconds to load any page.


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 12, 2013)

achkar said:


> JB, but I changed the slots, but no effect. It loads very slow. On my HTC HD2 with android with the same card, like i said, it takes 3-5 seconds to load any page.

Click to collapse



have you set the apn from setting 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## achkar (Jan 12, 2013)

androidnyubi said:


> have you set the apn from setting
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes of course, otherwise i dont have any settings.


----------



## thebighunt (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi
I've reinstalled the latest JB official rom from January and apply the patch to get 2gb of space for apps. 
I've also put a class 10 32 gb sdcard,  applied the gps procedure and I can say that everything is working fine. 
Good deep sleep mode also. 
I'm really happy. 
A trick for thé gps,  I don't know if someone can confirm me that it's good to do it. 
I've switched the property of the gps.conf and the EPO files to R only and not RW. 
Like that,  even if a software try to overwrite it,  it can't. 

TBH

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BERL111N9r (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everybody,

If you are not sure about ordering the new antenna or not.
I can report a great improvement and its definitely worth the 5$!

The signal strength is still not as good as with other phones but with the new antenna you will be able to get a fix.


----------



## cyrux75 (Jan 14, 2013)

Where to buy or how to find it?


----------



## eliaztheone (Jan 14, 2013)

Love this phone but I have a problem Im trying to get MIUI working.

When I flash APKHOT MIUI beta 1,2 or 3 or even the release 1.1. android.phone process keeps crashing after inserting both SIM pins.
With the 592cn_miui version both sim works when dialing and accepting calls but the SMS part dosen't work at all. Cant send or get SMS

Anyone having the same problem?
Another thing is that both my SIM cards is roaming all the time (National Roaming) so I need to have data roaming on all the time.


----------



## Ry09iu (Jan 14, 2013)

pridz said:


> I have received my Umi  x1,love it but having real trouble flashing the Umi rom,still cant give up.Hoping others will buy phone with more intelligence than me and post,fingers crossed.

Click to collapse



it's so difficult :victory:


----------



## Mee68 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Umi Antenae*



cyrux75 said:


> Where to buy or how to find it?

Click to collapse



Buy from here:: Antelife. 
It cost $5 (free Postage). Make sure you order the appropriate color - black or white.
I did not remove the old antennae. I just install on top of the old ant, and it works for me. Really make a big difference. Now, I can get a GPS fix in seconds and signal is around 30 to 40. Before, only <20 to 30. Get a fix in seconds and not minutes like before. Go to Antelife and there is Youtube tvideo to show you how to disassemble etc. My method is simpler as I did not remove the old antenna.


----------



## lstrike2011 (Jan 14, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Which rom do you have.Some roms need to change the sim slot for 3g service.WCDMA is gsm and GSM WCDMA aka 3g

Click to collapse



You mean the Umi X1 has a rom that you can select which sim slot for 3G service? Both slots support 3G? I'd order one right away. Been really thinking awhile on which phone to buy.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## mtk80xx (Jan 14, 2013)

*Ref: More RAM*

Hi everyone,

I'm new here, and hoping to find some help.
Recently I bought the UMI X1, and i started successfully with rooting and modding and flashing new ROMs.

I've installed the latest firmware (20130101) which was very good, a part the WIFI hot spot not always working .. but GPS for me was fixing enough quickly. Quite satisfied, the only thing i wanted to change was the amount of internal memory, because I got some low memory warning during games.. so I read here on this discussion about the following post, and loaded 1 GB attachment following the procedures:



sokoko said:


> Just flash from cwm one of these files : View attachment 1627974
> 
> View attachment 1627976
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was able to get the desired size of internal memory. After some time however, I had recovery boot loop problems, and my X1 was unusable. 

I finally solved with SP Flash Tool as from page 15 of this discussion.. I did the repartition process again 1.5data.zip loaded successfully, wipe data and dalvik cache, then loaded my backup in recovery, all ok.
*But now i see RAM, or maybe better said 'system cache', that once was 1 GB, now it remains with every rom always 512 MB. RAM or cache sould not be affected by any loading, since it should be HW (unless real RAM is less and was extended by some extended in the ROM). And even the last firmware (20130101) i reloaded from recovery, nothing.
My X1 is now working JB fine but not as smooth as before (and low memory occurs quite often).
*

Is there any way to reload complete factory settings and let the UMI  see the 1 GB RAM? A kind of deep formatting and restore (not the CWM recovery one..) Does anyone has the stock 4.0.4 ICS rom (my initial backup I don't know why is not working..). I need to take it back exactly to the beginning and then perform my customizations.. 

Thank you everyone!

P.S. Ah.. I have just tried to flash these.. but they seem not to be the original/stock files..



androidnyubi said:


> for those who want to get the taste of 4.1 here the second beta link (with tool, flash tool + recovery)
> still this is a beta with many bugs !!
> 
> PROCEED WITH YOUR OWN RISK !
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

By the way, I found very useful this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943442

And there there is the only SP Flash Tool that worked for me with UMI X1 (SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1224.0.sn85) since I had 3013 S_DA_SOC_CHECK_FAIL or 8038 SP FLASH TOOL ERROR  with the 'original' post one.

 Maybe someone else need it. 

Bye


----------



## sokoko (Jan 14, 2013)

*Yes*



lstrike2011 said:


> You mean the Umi X1 has a rom that you can select which sim slot for 3G service? Both slots support 3G? I'd order one right away. Been really thinking awhile on which phone to buy.

Click to collapse



Yes.But you cannot choose it.In the 4.0.4 ics rom it was the wcdma slot.In the 4.1.2 is the gsm slot.This is because the roms are ported from other phones that they have opposite slots.And yes all the dual sim phones that they are dual standby support 3G in both slots but only in one at a time because they got one antenna.So if you can understand it is not the slot that has 3g signal but the antenna and the rom.So finally it depends which rom you have.


----------



## Gepekop (Jan 14, 2013)

*MIUI ROM dual sim*



sokoko said:


> This rom that yoy are saying it is not based on MIUI .They are wrong
> If you want try this one : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=136447&uk=3574463418 (just hit the white button not the blue)
> MIUI 4.04 final from the official 592zn.com site.
> Very good rom for me but takes to much space on the cellphone.

Click to collapse




I have installed the final 4.0.4 based MIUI rom and WAS very pleased with it. Everything seems to work and I like the MIUI style. 
But it takes a lot of RAM memory. But now I found  that I am unable to send/receive SMS messages. I use two sims in the phone.
Is it because I use the two sims or is there something I can do to make SMS work with this ROM??? Hope somebody can help.

Second problem I still have is Netflix. This works on all ICS roms (even the MIUI). BUT i can't get the movies to start playing on all JB roms i've tried (and i have tried all versions). Netflix app starts i can choose a movie but it doesn't start to play. It is in pause and i can rewd/ffwd through the movie and see the stills but the movie will not play. Anybody using Netflix and have it running under JB rom? Or suggestions / solutions??

Thanks


----------



## sokoko (Jan 14, 2013)

*Welcome*



mtk80xx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here, and hoping to find some help.
> Recently I bought the UMI X1, and i started successfully with rooting and modding and flashing new ROMs.
> ...

Click to collapse



First link is the 4.1.2 final that released 18/12 :http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=190467&uk=3022536317
Second is the only right/working drivers and tool : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=190716&uk=3022536317
With this you will be unrooted with original recovery.Just hit the right buttons to download them not the left


----------



## zdravke (Jan 15, 2013)

Where do you order phones from? I had to cancel order from pandawill as they were not able to ship it after 10 days of wait.


----------



## vin33 (Jan 15, 2013)

I just cracked the screen of my UMI X1.

I didn't drop it or anything, it was in my pocket and when I went to use it, it had a small crack at the bottom of the screen.

The only possibility is that it was in my back pocket and maybe I sat on it?

Shouldn't happen so easily.

The only consolation is that is wasn't so expensive!


----------



## vin33 (Jan 15, 2013)

Cracked Screen, see photo.

I doubt that the glass is gorilla glass!  (or Japan AGC glass )  The phone was not dropped.


----------



## mtk80xx (Jan 15, 2013)

*Thank you! *



sokoko said:


> First link is the 4.1.2 final that released 18/12
> Second is the only right/working drivers and tool
> With this you will be unrooted with original recovery.
> Just hit the right buttons to download them not the left

Click to collapse



Thank you sokoko! I reinstalled drivers and it took me a while to do that, but at the end I was able.
And now 1GB of RAM is now back! And also the system is veri smooth! 
Probably I did something wrong in the sequence for the repartion operations. But now I think I will not do the repartition again for the moment.
Anyway, you saved my phone! I will test it a bit more anyway, in case I have other troubles or questions i will write here.

Thank you again!


----------



## Gepekop (Jan 15, 2013)

mtk80xx said:


> Thank you sokoko! I reinstalled drivers and it took me a while to do that, but at the end I was able.
> And now 1GB of RAM is now back! And also the system is veri smooth!
> Probably I did something wrong in the sequence for the repartion operations. But now I think I will not do the repartition again for the moment.
> Anyway, you saved my phone! I will test it a bit more anyway, in case I have other troubles or questions i will write here.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am also trying to get my UMI in the state that I bought it. So factory settings. I made back ups but because I tried a MIUI rom but now my phone starts up with a MIUI logo. Could you give a (more) detailed description on how to get your phone back in (real) factory settings? Is of great help for me.


----------



## mtk80xx (Jan 16, 2013)

Gepekop said:


> I am also trying to get my UMI in the state that I bought it. So factory settings. I made back ups but because I tried a MIUI rom but now my phone starts up with a MIUI logo. Could you give a (more) detailed description on how to get your phone back in (real) factory settings? Is of great help for me.

Click to collapse



Well, thanks to sokoko, I downloaded the right tools to flash the mediatek chipset of UMI.
In reality I was not able to get to the very first factory settings i had at the beginning, but to the last official release that was good enough for me.
And in my case, even if I also tried in the past to load the MIUI, the original logo was back.
Take in account that normal 'zip' recovery operation will never completely clean up the internal memory if there are certain errors and so you have to flash it from PC in my understanding.

I mainly followed the procedure found here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943442

In short, I first you have to downoad tools and rom (see links from sokoko) and unzip everithing (if you are in Europe like me, rename the zip and then extracted folders taking out every chinese characters, since some zip utility and dll won't work with non 'western' chars). 
I also suggest, deleting MIUI ROM that you make an IMEI backup with MOBILEUNCLE  app before all the procedure, since my IMEI was deleted when I got back to official UMI rom, and I don't know why it corrupted, but fortunately i did it the first day i rooted the phone.

Then (sokoko you can correct me in case i write somethin wrong):

1) Install drivers. Take out battery from UMI X1, hold vol+ and connect via usb to PC. This will let you see MT6577 preloader drivers under COMs and install the correct drivers on your PC for the phone. During this driver install, take care (if you did it already) to disinstall previous drivers that were on PC, since they might cause problems as I had. Then disconnect the phone, insert the battery and wait.

2) Launch the Flash Tools and load the scatter file .txt that is found inside the unzipped ROM from sokoko.

3) I personally chose to press format button to clean up the chipset (remember to have an IMEI backup before doing this). While FORMAT process is active on Flash Tool, connect the phone (that is still power off) to PC via USB, it will then see it and perform operation with progress bar loading and then green circle with ok. Now phone is clean but with no SW at all. Disconnect the phone from PC

4) Now on Flash Tools press Download button. Reconnect the phone (still power off). It will load the ROM completely. Then green circle and loading is complete.

5) If needed (as in my case) disconnect and reflash again the recovery.img (the X1_recovery.img).

Then you should be ok. It will not be rooted but with last officially released stock ROM. Then you should be able to root and do all you want from CWM recovery. 

More or less it is what I've done. I hope it is enough clear and useful. 
But I'm not an expert here, as sokoko or others. Let know if it works.

Note: Indeed I'm still searching for the 4.0.4 official rom that I had at the beginning, compatible with flash tool and not just for CWM recovery.. But at the moment I'm happy with official JB a part for some wifi tethering issue still unresolved.. maybe sokoko has 4.0.4 Flash Tool rom release..


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 16, 2013)

xexexexexexe said:


> My problems are:
> 1- I can't delete / edit / change permissions on /etc/gps.conf (yes, the phone is rooted). I'm using "root browser"
> 2- After putting the EPO.DAT and EPO.MD5 on /data/misc, the EPO.MD5 disappears after a while, and when going to android settings, it doesn't recognize my epo file (it should say that it's date is 7/Jan and expire at 7/Feb)...
> 
> Note: I'm still using the 4.0.4 stock firmware

Click to collapse




because the permission not set to rw,  you can go by system/etc/gps.conf for easier edit because system/etc set to rw 

its normal thing if you set to verify md5 of the file, basically md5 is to verify the file not corrupted 

and my tut on enable gps can be done by es explorer alone if you set es explorer on root mode,  but for easier explaination i wrote using 2 explorer 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




vin33 said:


> I just cracked the screen of my UMI X1.
> 
> I didn't drop it or anything, it was in my pocket and when I went to use it, it had a small crack at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry to hear that happened to you mate,  me myself never put any phone on back of my pocket, afraid to sat on it 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## Kelzen (Jan 16, 2013)

vin33 said:


> Cracked Screen, see photo.
> 
> I doubt that the glass is gorilla glass!  (or Japan AGC glass )  The phone was not dropped.

Click to collapse



I had a little drop, but my screen looks like hit by a rock! The screen is really fragile!


----------



## sokoko (Jan 16, 2013)

mtk80xx said:


> Well, thanks to sokoko, I downloaded the right tools to flash the mediatek chipset of UMI.
> In reality I was not able to get to the very first factory settings i had at the beginning, but to the last official release that was good enough for me.
> And in my case, even if I also tried in the past to load the MIUI, the original logo was back.
> Take in account that normal 'zip' recovery operation will never completely clean up the internal memory if there are certain errors and so you have to flash it from PC in my understanding.
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes i have the very first rom.I will post a linK bellow.But it is the first rom with many probs likwe battery consumption etc.
Flash tool steps 
1:If you are already rooted and with a cwm recovery just do a backup(so in the future you will have it in your sdcard.I have one very good working always)
2a:Unplug your phone from pc and pull out the battery.
2b:Launch the Flash Tool and load the scatter file.txt that is found inside the unzipped ROM 
3o not press NEVER NEVER again the FORMAT button.Most bricked mediatek phones are from this
4:JUST hit the download button
5lug in your battery
6ress the up volume button and connect the phone(up volume is the trigger-locker for the DA download
7:When finished,you will see the yellow circle.Unpug pull out your battery and put it back again.Finish you are ready to boot
If you want then you can flash only again the x1_recovery that in fact it is the cwm recovery.This is good for some LeWaos roms that they have their recovery and it is in chinese.So if you are trapped with such recoveries just flash the correct recovery for you.
link for official 4.04 rom : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=149837&uk=2651166294
The file is in chinese(just rename it)It is the umi x1 flash toolkit zip)with the first rom untouched.You will find 3 files in it.The biggest is the rom.Maybe when you took your phones you would have an updated version .Who knows.


ps:Flash tool is not a toy.You are responseble for what are you doing.This is just a driver.

ps I am in EUROPE too   hahaha


----------



## Gepekop (Jan 16, 2013)

*Boot logo*



mtk80xx said:


> Well, thanks to sokoko, I downloaded the right tools to flash the mediatek chipset of UMI.
> In reality I was not able to get to the very first factory settings i had at the beginning, but to the last official release that was good enough for me.
> And in my case, even if I also tried in the past to load the MIUI, the original logo was back.
> Take in account that normal 'zip' recovery operation will never completely clean up the internal memory if there are certain errors and so you have to flash it from PC in my understanding.
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for the effort. Together with the additional information from sokoko this was very helpfull. But it didnt work for me. Probably the drivers. I think a still have old drivers installed. But i fixed the miui boot logo problem by flashing the official JB rom in CWM (I think this was the only ROM or recovery I didn't try to solve the logo problem). Now I have the UMI boot logo again. Problem solved. Thanks for all the effort....


----------



## lstrike2011 (Jan 17, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Yes.But you cannot choose it.In the 4.0.4 ics rom it was the wcdma slot.In the 4.1.2 is the gsm slot.This is because the roms are ported from other phones that they have opposite slots.And yes all the dual sim phones that they are dual standby support 3G in both slots but only in one at a time because they got one antenna.So if you can understand it is not the slot that has 3g signal but the antenna and the rom.So finally it depends which rom you have.

Click to collapse



Means you'll have to remove the sims and swap slots for 3g service. I've been wanting one that don't need to remove sims and with compass feature. Appreciate if anybody can help?


----------



## sokoko (Jan 17, 2013)

*Yes*



lstrike2011 said:


> Means you'll have to remove the sims and swap slots for 3g service. I've been wanting one that don't need to remove sims and with compass feature. Appreciate if anybody can help?

Click to collapse



This dual-sim is in fact dual-standby.There are too many phones in the market that they are dual-sim dual-active.
But in dual standby you can have one gsm sim and one data sim together functional so i dont know where is your problem with this.
And the compass is just an .apk so you can install it.For example i am using a LeWa os rom that has compass pre-
installed.I think that all the new phones can support compasss.
So when you have gps : 
You have compass:


----------



## vin33 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kelzen said:


> I had a little drop, but my screen looks like hit by a rock! The screen is really fragile!

Click to collapse



The crack on my screen has spread right across the screen and looks like it will get worse.  I was trying to figure how it happened and I think it happened when I sit down with the phone in my front pocket.

For sure the screen is not gorilla glass or anywhere as good.

Phone is fast and looks good but it should last more than 2 months 

I am sorry I bought it!


----------



## kysl (Jan 17, 2013)

deleted.


----------



## sonof (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=rom&id=6855

Anyone tried this? I think it's a UMI X1 Jelly Bean ROM and it has had some good reviews there.

My friend just got the phone today and we are trying to find the most stable and battery friendly ROM out there. Any suggestions?

Edit: Yes, it is for UMI X1 also according to build.prop

ro.build.display.id=UMI X1 20130101


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 17, 2013)

sonof said:


> http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=rom&id=6855
> 
> Anyone tried this? I think it's a UMI X1 Jelly Bean ROM and it has had some good reviews there.
> 
> My friend just got the phone today and we are trying to find the most stable and battery friendly ROM out there. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



I'm already downloading it... let's see if it is really good


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## antonioo1 (Jan 17, 2013)

*GPS fix with new KFT original GPS antenna*

Hi
I installed the new antennae and apk "faster fix" and now I can get GPS fix in seconds (in Italy).
The installation is very simple.


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 17, 2013)

*What is the BEST UMI X1 ROM?*

Please contribute to help the UMI X1 community choose the best ROM: vote here:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2104150

Please vote on what you have experienced as being the best ROM to UMI X1, regarding to:
- speed
- optimal memory usage
- battery use
- fixed issues


----------



## thebighunt (Jan 17, 2013)

antonioo1 said:


> Hi
> I installed the new antennae and apk "faster fix" and now I can get GPS fix in seconds (in Italy).
> The installation is very simple.

Click to collapse



Hi

Hum, what is the faster fix apk ?

Thanks

TBH


----------



## sonof (Jan 17, 2013)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> 
> Hum, what is the faster fix apk ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Double.FasterFix


Edit: I'm trying to install first custom rom with cwm (rooted and cwm installed with Shuame).
I get the following error when I try to select zip to installe:

E:Can't money /sdcard/
Error mounting /sdcard!

Sdcard is mounted fine when the phone is turned on in normal mode.

What can I do?

Edit2: Ah, I have to use external micro sd card.

---

Are there any multi language roms? I'd like to have Finnish. "More locale" from market doesn't help.
I can see that Suomi (FInnish) can be found in this rom but I don't know what that is:
http://www.etotalk.com/umi-x1-3g-gy...6.html?page=3&language=en&number_of_uploads=0

---



sonof said:


> http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=rom&id=6855
> 
> Anyone tried this? I think it's a UMI X1 Jelly Bean ROM and it has had some good reviews there.

Click to collapse



This is worse than the stock I had on my phone. Not as responsive.


----------



## lstrike2011 (Jan 18, 2013)

sokoko said:


> This dual-sim is in fact dual-standby.There are too many phones in the market that they are dual-sim dual-active.
> But in dual standby you can have one gsm sim and one data sim together functional so i dont know where is your problem with this.
> And the compass is just an .apk so you can install it.For example i am using a LeWa os rom that has compass pre-
> installed.I think that all the new phones can support compasss.
> ...

Click to collapse



For compass to work, you need a hardware magnetic sensor, which the UMI X1 has. My previous dual sim phone has that capability of selecting 3g service without swapping the sims. Very convenient when you have a local sim in one slot, and a neighbouring country's in another. For this, the slots have to support 3g hardware-wise. From your description it seems like the UMI X1 does have the hardware support, only needs to be implemented in the rom. Bruno made that in his rom for ZTE V970. If somebody can do that in this phone, it will be great.


----------



## sokoko (Jan 18, 2013)

*Good*



lstrike2011 said:


> For compass to work, you need a hardware magnetic sensor, which the UMI X1 has. My previous dual sim phone has that capability of selecting 3g service without swapping the sims. Very convenient when you have a local sim in one slot, and a neighbouring country's in another. For this, the slots have to support 3g hardware-wise. From your description it seems like the UMI X1 does have the hardware support, only needs to be implemented in the rom. Bruno made that in his rom for ZTE V970. If somebody can do that in this phone, it will be great.

Click to collapse



Yes it seems to support it because as i said before in th3 4.04 rom it was the wcdma slot that had 3g or hspa speed
In the oficial 01/01/13 4.1.2 rom its the gsm.But i dont know if it is visual or true.Because i read in some chinese forum 
that in fact this is a aproblem maybe even if you see the "H" spot in signal bar it is edge in the end,
And ithink it is true because in my case even with Hspa signal it is not loading the pages so fast as other phones with the 
same signal.I dont know i have tried a lot of roms maybe all at this time.All of them had some small or big problems.Only with the official 
LeWa rom i am ok.Gps,signal,visualization and good battery for 1&1/2 day.Finally i dont need to switch the "3g" from the phone.I know
that on of my sims is gsm for phonecalls and the other is for data .So i have set it like this.


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 18, 2013)

*What is the BEST UMI X1 ROM?*



xexexexexexe said:


> Please contribute to help the UMI X1 community choose the best ROM: vote here:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2104150
> 
> Please vote on what you have experienced as being the best ROM to UMI X1, regarding to:
> - speed
> ...

Click to collapse








7 votes already, but still waiting for yours!  :good:


----------



## sokoko (Jan 18, 2013)

What is the official 20130109?


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 18, 2013)

xexexexexexe said:


> Please contribute to help the UMI X1 community choose the best ROM: vote here:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2104150
> 
> Please vote on what you have experienced as being the best ROM to UMI X1, regarding to:
> - speed
> ...

Click to collapse





sokoko said:


> What is the official 20130109?

Click to collapse



It's this one:  http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=rom&id=6855&layout=default

(i called it official, but afterwords I realised it was based on an official rom, but tweaked to fix some things)


----------



## thebighunt (Jan 18, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Yes it seems to support it because as i said before in th3 4.04 rom it was the wcdma slot that had 3g or hspa speed
> In the oficial 01/01/13 4.1.2 rom its the gsm.But i dont know if it is visual or true.Because i read in some chinese forum
> that in fact this is a aproblem maybe even if you see the "H" spot in signal bar it is edge in the end,
> And ithink it is true because in my case even with Hspa signal it is not loading the pages so fast as other phones with the
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
No, in my case,  the H is HSDPA as I can download at more than 300kb/s (my sim is 3g 3.6 speed). 
Edge is like at 10-20kb/s.
With the last jb rom, the slot for smicards are the same as for the original rom. No need to switch. 

TBH

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 19, 2013)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> No, in my case,  the H is HSDPA as I can download at more than 300kb/s (my sim is 3g 3.6 speed).
> Edge is like at 10-20kb/s.
> With the last jb rom, the slot for smicards are the same as for the original rom. No need to switch.
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 

if H indicator on my speed is 3MBps, i can download a 200 mb rom from baidu in 30 mins 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## sokoko (Jan 19, 2013)

*Good Rom*

Here is a very very good streamlined rom without chinese crap inside.Apex launcher preinstalled and with no google apps.
Multilanguage support Italian,Greek etc.
So just install the rom then go back to recovery install the google apps zip and then just do a factory reset from Cwm.
You will begin from scratch with your one language.Maybe you will need a jb keyboard.Find one hehehehe.
Rom : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=270874&uk=3355610835
Enjoy multisupport.


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 19, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Here is a very very good streamlined rom without chinese crap inside.Apex launcher preinstalled and with no google apps.
> Multilanguage support Italian,Greek etc.
> So just install the rom then go back to recovery install the google apps zip and then just do a factory reset from Cwm.
> You will begin from scratch with your one language.Maybe you will need a jb keyboard.Find one hehehehe.
> ...

Click to collapse



HI. 
Where is the googleapps zip?
Is it mandatory to do, in the end, a factory reset from the recovery console?
Txs.


----------



## sokoko (Jan 19, 2013)

*Researche*



xexexexexexe said:


> HI.
> Where is the googleapps zip?
> Is it mandatory to do, in the end, a factory reset from the recovery console?
> Txs.

Click to collapse



http://www.4shared.com/zip/upFUEwgd/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.html
or just do a researche on the net.No it is not mandatory but it is a god trick to do it so 
you will start from scratch and clean like a normal european rom.


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 20, 2013)

xexexexexexe said:


> HI.
> Where is the googleapps zip?
> Is it mandatory to do, in the end, a factory reset from the recovery console?
> Txs.

Click to collapse



http://goo.im/gapps



Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## daledale11 (Jan 20, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Here is a very very good streamlined rom without chinese crap inside.Apex launcher preinstalled and with no google apps.
> Multilanguage support Italian,Greek etc.
> So just install the rom then go back to recovery install the google apps zip and then just do a factory reset from Cwm.
> You will begin from scratch with your one language.Maybe you will need a jb keyboard.Find one hehehehe.
> ...

Click to collapse



hi. this rom is great but i didn't like transparant menu,setting etc...i like black. how to turn black?


----------



## sonof (Jan 20, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Here is a very very good streamlined rom without chinese crap inside.Apex launcher preinstalled and with no google apps.
> Multilanguage support Italian,Greek etc.
> So just install the rom then go back to recovery install the google apps zip and then just do a factory reset from Cwm.
> You will begin from scratch with your one language.Maybe you will need a jb keyboard.Find one hehehehe.
> ...

Click to collapse



Please check if Finnish language (Suomi) is found in this ROM?


----------



## sokoko (Jan 20, 2013)

*Yes*



sonof said:


> Please check if Finnish language (Suomi) is found in this ROM?

Click to collapse



Yes.Suomi is there.Enjoy my friend

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------




daledale11 said:


> hi. this rom is great but i didn't like transparant menu,setting etc...i like black. how to turn black?

Click to collapse



This is a Apex Launcher future.If you dont want it just install FISRT a launcher THAT  you want(Touchwiz,GoLauncher) and then uninstall Apex with Titanium.


----------



## achkar (Jan 20, 2013)

This camera is awful at focusing.. 1 moment before making the perfect photo  gets out of focus... Taking with camera zoom and build camera..


----------



## vramool (Jan 20, 2013)

androidnyubi said:


> +1
> 
> if H indicator on my speed is 3MBps, i can download a 200 mb rom from baidu in 30 mins
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hello, im from Canada and we use hspda 850mhz for 3G, and the X1 does not seem to support that frequency, am i right ? because mine is always showing E for Edge.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## DavorZG (Jan 20, 2013)

*Message delivery report status*

Hi,
I have UMI with the latest ROM (20130101) and I have found that although delivery report is sent and received from operator (little black pop-up window) when i open message delivery report there is status still "pending" and stays that way. Status is simple not updated...
Any ideas ?

BR, 
Davor


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 21, 2013)

vramool said:


> hello, im from Canada and we use hspda 850mhz for 3G, and the X1 does not seem to support that frequency, am i right ? because mine is always showing E for Edge.

Click to collapse



yes it only support 900 and 2100 mhz for 3G, im using 2100 here 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## damian5000 (Jan 21, 2013)

m.shuame showing it has 1900MHz as well... anyone can confirm?


----------



## DavorZG (Jan 21, 2013)

vramool said:


> hello, im from Canada and we use hspda 850mhz for 3G, and the X1 does not seem to support that frequency, am i right ? because mine is always showing E for Edge.

Click to collapse



Go to Engineer Mod by typing *#*#3646633#*#* in th Dial Pad. Under Tab Telephony go to BandMode (SIM1, SIM2)...

Davor


----------



## MPEH (Jan 21, 2013)

*unable to download ROMs from http://pan.baidu.com*



sokoko said:


> Here is a very very good streamlined rom without chinese crap inside.Apex launcher preinstalled and with no google apps.
> Multilanguage support Italian,Greek etc.
> So just install the rom then go back to recovery install the google apps zip and then just do a factory reset from Cwm.
> You will begin from scratch with your one language.Maybe you will need a jb keyboard.Find one hehehehe.
> ...

Click to collapse



hi I have been trying to download this (several roms) from romzj.com (for days now) but none of the roms I tried to download succeeds
(only partyly complete or an error in zip file)

I also tried this one: but it or never completes...
w__.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=rom&id=6855

does anybody know a mirror site for these roms?
thanks


----------



## sokoko (Jan 21, 2013)

*Firefox*



MPEH said:


> hi I have been trying to download this (several roms) from romzj.com (for days now) but none of the roms I tried to download succeeds
> (only partyly complete or an error in zip file)
> 
> I also tried this one: but it or never completes...
> ...

Click to collapse



Just try with firefox or another explorer.I had problems too with my mac(safari)but with ie9 is going good .About 10-12 minutes and it is downloaded.


----------



## omv1300 (Jan 21, 2013)

androidnyubi said:


> Here the step to fix my Umi X1 GPS: tested on miui beta 2 and the latest jb beta with great result, no hardware modification done, i'm first batch owner of x1, so it confirm its a software related problem not hardware
> 
> tools required (this is mandatory) :
> A mobileuncle (get it from play store)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I've just done your guide but I think I have some trouble with epo files. If I look into android menu ==> epo setting I can't see the info file epo. Is it normal?


----------



## sokoko (Jan 21, 2013)

*No need*



omv1300 said:


> Hi, I've just done your guide but I think I have some trouble with epo files. If I look into android menu ==> epo setting I can't see the info file epo. Is it normal?

Click to collapse



No need to do all that.Just go to setings,location access,enable gps,go to epo files and download epo file manually.Wait until it will download.
Install gps test from store,go out do a reboot and start gps test .You will have a fix in aprox 1 minute.Thats it


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 21, 2013)

omv1300 said:


> Hi, I've just done your guide but I think I have some trouble with epo files. If I look into android menu ==> epo setting I can't see the info file epo. Is it normal?

Click to collapse



yes no worry about that,  the EPO file info only work if you download it via mobileuncle, i dont know why that happened 







sokoko said:


> No need to do all that.Just go to setings,location access,enable gps,go to epo files and download epo file manually.Wait until it will download.
> Install gps test from store,go out do a reboot and start gps test .You will have a fix in aprox 1 minute.Thats it

Click to collapse



and maybe you can always try this way too,  as long as its work :thumbup:



Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## sokoko (Jan 21, 2013)

*OH NO*



androidnyubi said:


> yes no worry about that,  the EPO file info only work if you download it via mobileuncle, i dont know why that happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OH no i dont have a fix omg what can i do??????????????????????

Of course it will work.The meaning of gps it to set it work without a-gps.Assistant-gps means it consumes mb from your data plan.
Thats why gps exists,so apps like tom-tom or whatever work with gps.If you use your data-plan use google-maps.They are by far better.
If someone has not got a data plan??????I think i have 13 in view and 8 in use.What do you thnk?Does it working?
I am just kiding ok ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RnPB76mjxI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_S5cXbXe-4


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 21, 2013)

sokoko said:


> OH no i dont have a fix omg what can i do??????????????????????View attachment 1664004
> Of course it will work.The meaning of gps it to set it work without a-gps.Assistant-gps means it consumes mb from your data plan.
> Thats why gps exists,so apps like tom-tom or whatever work with gps.If you use your data-plan use google-maps.They are by far better.
> If someone has not got a data plan??????I think i have 13 in view and 8 in use.What do you thnk?Does it working?
> ...

Click to collapse



no offence, I think you miss understood my statement, i said if its work than its great, because the one i wrote not the only way to make the gps working ( anyway im not trying to make any Credit of it either as I on the first place said that the manual epo thing i get from other thread,  but since many asked what did i exactly do to make it worked so i wrote it in a really simple step that a novice like me can follow it) 

we can try those software base 'fix'  before we order a replacement antenna from antelife.com, for example me order that new antenna just for my own curiousity 

if you still feel offended then im sorry,  as Im not trying to do that, maybe just because my bad english 

i rest my case mate,  cheers :beer:

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## sokoko (Jan 21, 2013)

androidnyubi said:


> no offence, I think you miss understood my statement, i said if its work than its great, because the one i wrote not the only way to make the gps working ( anyway im not trying to make any Credit of it either as I on the first place said that the manual epo thing i get from other thread,  but since many asked what did i exactly do to make it worked so i wrote it in a really simple step that a novice like me can follow it)
> 
> we can try those software base 'fix'  before we order a replacement antenna from antelife.com, for example me order that new antenna just for my own curiousity
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As i am saying in the end.Its ok no worries.I am just kiding ok ?.No problems
Just said that there is an easy way without a-gps.   Cheers men evryting Ok
We are here to help eachother


----------



## ASKInter (Jan 21, 2013)

androidnyubi said:


> yes it only support 900 and 2100 mhz for 3G, im using 2100 here
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



UMI X1 Don't support 900 Mhz for 3G


----------



## sokoko (Jan 21, 2013)

*Notifications*

Try it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1958939
Thanks to GermainZ


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 21, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Here is a very very good streamlined rom without chinese crap inside.Apex launcher preinstalled and with no google apps.
> Multilanguage support Italian,Greek etc.
> So just install the rom then go back to recovery install the google apps zip and then just do a factory reset from Cwm.
> You will begin from scratch with your one language.Maybe you will need a jb keyboard.Find one hehehehe.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Sokoko:
After 20130101 and 20130109 roms, I've tried this one that you suggested (20130118). It looks nice at first glance .

However, it looks like pretty unstable, since I'm having some problems with it:
 - some settings menu are crashing (eg: settings-> visual -> scenes)
 - audio profile sounds still have chinese names
 - my google contacts only partially sync (only finished once, and keeps giving "sync error" with a red circle)
 - i can't get my google calendar to sync with the phone (it looks like the app is "detached" from the remaining google apps)

Do you have this issues also?

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




xexexexexexe said:


> Hi Sokoko:
> After 20130101 and 20130109 roms, I've tried this one that you suggested (20130118). It looks nice at first glance .
> 
> However, it looks like pretty unstable, since I'm having some problems with it:
> ...

Click to collapse



-----------------------

For those having problems downloading the UMI X1 4.1.2 - 2013 ROMS:
20130101 - https://www.dropbox.com/s/8bmgmrngfhwbxz0/20130101UMI_X1ROM4.1.zip
20130109 - https://www.dropbox.com/s/tbsvtn7ld52m4pl/umiX1-09jan2013.zip
20130118 - https://www.dropbox.com/s/m16c5wsicnmgphd/UMI_XI_4.1.2_13.01.18.zip



----------------------


----------



## sokoko (Jan 21, 2013)

*Hi*



xexexexexexe said:


> Hi Sokoko:
> After 20130101 and 20130109 roms, I've tried this one that you suggested (20130118). It looks nice at first glance .
> 
> However, it looks like pretty unstable, since I'm having some problems with it:
> ...

Click to collapse



1-Not some,only this.In every not official rom with apex : settings-> visual -> scenes does not work.(apex launcher)
2-The chef forgot it.You can change it.But you must search a little bit.
3-I am syncing normally.No problems with this.
4-I dont thing is detached because in my phone is there.I didnt try it but i will and will come back later ok?

For the last two is a google apps problem not the rom .Maybe another zip package of gapps fix it.
Which one did you install?

Bravo for the links.


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 21, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Which one did you install?

Click to collapse



The one from the official Goo.im site:   http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
(the zip doesn't come with Gmail neither Calendar, so I had to download those apps from GooglePlay)

Gmail has no problems: Syncs fine.
Navigator (bookmarks?) has no problems: Syncs fine.
Contacts only synced once, and now keeps giving errors (never happened before with other roms) 
Calendar doesn't even seem to be able to contact with google servers


----------



## DavorZG (Jan 21, 2013)

*Delivery report*



DavorZG said:


> Hi,
> I have UMI with the latest ROM (20130101) and I have found that although delivery report is sent and received from operator (little black pop-up window) when i open message delivery report there is status still "pending" and stays that way. Status is simple not updated...
> Any ideas ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Anyone ???


----------



## Epsilone3 (Jan 21, 2013)

*which UMI X1 rom support hebrew menus?*

Sorry I've search all over the net with no luck ,


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 22, 2013)

sokoko said:


> As i am saying in the end.Its ok no worries.I am just kiding ok ?.No problems
> Just said that there is an easy way without a-gps.   Cheers men evryting Ok
> We are here to help eachother

Click to collapse



yeah we're not in sum race anyway :thumbup:
what i interest is how can we improved the gps acurracy, 
from your screenshot, the acurracy is not good, mine too, someone here on this thread said can make his X1 got 10 m on the acurracy, which is good and told that He use the foil antenna method, have you try that? 






ASKInter said:


> UMI X1 Don't support 900 Mhz for 3G

Click to collapse



thanks for the confirmation, i got it from the box

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------




DavorZG said:


> Anyone ???

Click to collapse



confirmed, i have the same exact issue, but the recipient got the SMS though 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## DavorZG (Jan 22, 2013)

*Delivery report*



> ---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I even tried to replace Mms.apk but problem still remains ...

Davor


----------



## sokoko (Jan 22, 2013)

*No*



androidnyubi said:


> yeah we're not in sum race anyway :thumbup:
> what i interest is how can we improved the gps acurracy,
> from your screenshot, the acurracy is not good, mine too, someone here on this thread said can make his X1 got 10 m on the acurracy, which is good and told that He use the foil antenna method, have you try that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No i didnt try it.But if you change your gps conf with your COUNTRY(your countrys not Europe f.e)  pool server it will be better.I Am not a big fun
of the foil because the sar of the phone  will go 3-4 times more.The screenshoot that i gave was with an expmerimental rom.Idid it that time with only the epo file downloaded nothing more.I got better resaults like 20 feet the best.But even like this my gps working fine with no problems.
Even if you have 20 feet walking when you are in a car it will be 50 the less (speed,buildings etc)And remember its feet not meters so / 3 i think.
1 meter 3 feet so 40 feet is like 12.20 meters.Even if you are in a country with all the satellites focus on you(this is not good ) you will have like 10 feet that it is 3 meters and some.I dont think that it is possible.So for example in 2004 in Greece because of the Olympics there where like 30 satellites focusing here.But now there are 3-4 max.So it is obvious that if you are in Great Britain or in Germany or in Brusselles you will have better accurancy than in another country.But exept of all this my spot on the map is exactly where i am.So even with 35-40 accurancy i think is precise.


----------



## sonof (Jan 22, 2013)

xexexexexexe said:


> The one from the official Goo.im site:   http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
> (the zip doesn't come with Gmail neither Calendar, so I had to download those apps from GooglePlay)
> 
> Gmail has no problems: Syncs fine.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm experiencing the same problem. Did you solve this? I flashed this gapps:
http://www.4shared.com/zip/upFUEwgd/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.html

Seems like the ROM is missing Calendar Storage completely. I tried to follow these instructions to get it work:
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/calendar/q-gGdYk_674/cjZeY1ApQVgJ

--------

SOLVED IT!

Copy these files to system/app with root explorer and set correct permissions (same as the others):
http://www.filedropper.com/calendar (or the ones attached to this post)

I found these from another UMI X1 JB rom. Also Contacts seems to sync fine now.

--------

Next problem:

The phone always thinks it's roaming. I have constant R in notification bar. How can I get it off?
For some reason I can't access Facebook's servers. Not via browser of the Facebook app.

I changed home network to preferred networks number 0 (top of the list) but it did not help.


----------



## gtrs36 (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone have the rom 4.1 of  Etotalk ?
(Etotalk MOD Rom includes Multi Language OS, Google Play Store, Unlocked and Rooted) 

from here:
http://www.etotalk.com/umi-x1-compa...im-dual-core-10ghz-80mp-jelly-bean_p3206.html


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 23, 2013)

sonof said:


> SOLVED IT!
> 
> Copy these files to system/app with root explorer and set correct permissions (same as the others):
> http://www.filedropper.com/calendar (or the ones attached to this post)
> ...

Click to collapse



Txs. I'll try to fix my calendar with your tip.
About the roaming: I have no problem with my 2 portuguese sim cards. I don't have any "R" over the networks, but I've seen someone complaining about that issue in the past...


----------



## sokoko (Jan 23, 2013)

*Tyr this out*

For everyone who wants a good suite try this out. ---.snappea.com/
Vey good suite recognizes your phone and you can do too many things with every android phone
And for notifications,because Umi x1 has not notificaton led try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1958939
Very easy to work with and it is a buttonled notification not on screen or whatevever!!!!
So you have led notifications in your hard buttons


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 23, 2013)

*UMI X1 GPS antenna*

For those who are worried about the need (or not!) of a KFT antenna:







Do you really think it's that different?

(Notice: 2 UMI X1 side by side, under a very bad weather, so not exactly the perfect gps capture conditions, so the accuracy can be better)


----------



## fsnelis (Jan 23, 2013)

sonof said:


> Next problem:
> 
> The phone always thinks it's roaming. I have constant R in notification bar. How can I get it off?
> For some reason I can't access Facebook's servers. Not via browser of the Facebook app.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the solution with calendar.. it all seems to work ok now !!!

The first roaming issue is if your network is roaming in your country .. Nothing to worry mine shows R too cause its a roaming network.
The facebook issue is due to hosts file.. get from market SmartHosts and it will be ok
The multilang issues with this rom.. its not fully translates as it seems.. Am i doing something wrong or it will be translated @ some point ?

Thanks


----------



## yash3339 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, sorry to be posting this, but I was off the action for quite a while, and now it is proving difficult for me to keep up with the action. I tried going throught the thread but its really difficult to understand. Can someone link me to the latest/stable ROMs? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 23, 2013)

yash3339 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry to be posting this, but I was off the action for quite a while, and now it is proving difficult for me to keep up with the action. I tried going throught the thread but its really difficult to understand. Can someone link me to the latest/stable ROMs?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Hi Yash!

The last roms are all 4.1.2 (JB), developed this month and available on Shuame/Romzj

To be easier (and quicker), you can download them from here:

20130109 - https://www.dropbox.com/s/tbsvtn7ld52m4pl/umiX1-09jan2013.zip
  based on official 20130101 ROM, with some bugfixes (eg: wifi)

20130118 - https://www.dropbox.com/s/m16c5wsicnmgphd/UMI_XI_4.1.2_13.01.18.zip
  this is the pretty one. It lacks some things and has some bugs, but with some tweaks things can be good.

To help everyone who was starting with this phone (like I did), I also wrote a tutorial on a portuguese forum, that has meanwhile been deleted, so i posted it here on XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2114292

Cheers!


----------



## sokoko (Jan 23, 2013)

*Welcome back*



yash3339 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry to be posting this, but I was off the action for quite a while, and now it is proving difficult for me to keep up with the action. I tried going throught the thread but its really difficult to understand. Can someone link me to the latest/stable ROMs?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Hi Yash welcome back.This is the last official rom : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=210913&uk=3022536317
Wait until Friday there are going to be to many updates on Lewa (will go on 4.1) and baidu and maybe another official 
update.


----------



## auroramare (Jan 23, 2013)

*soft touch*

I wanted to ask if anyone knows any application to increase the brightness of the soft touch keys, it would be very convenient


----------



## sokoko (Jan 23, 2013)

*And some Chinese plans*

1st Q and 2nd Q


----------



## yash3339 (Jan 24, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Hi Yash welcome back.This is the last official rom : http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=210913&uk=3022536317
> Wait until Friday there are going to be to many updates on Lewa (will go on 4.1) and baidu and maybe another official
> update.

Click to collapse



Many thanks sokoko. I installed the 13.1.1 ROM yesterday, but was unable to sign in to Google. Did this happen with anyone else?


----------



## raz5652 (Jan 24, 2013)

yash3339 said:


> Many thanks sokoko. I installed the 13.1.1 ROM yesterday, but was unable to sign in to Google. Did this happen with anyone else?

Click to collapse



i didnt had any problems signing to google


----------



## ja_ma (Jan 24, 2013)

yash3339 said:


> Many thanks sokoko. I installed the 13.1.1 ROM yesterday, but was unable to sign in to Google. Did this happen with anyone else?

Click to collapse



You must flash GAPPS :cyclops:


----------



## yash3339 (Jan 24, 2013)

I flashed gapps too, but it didn't work. Not even over WiFi. Anyway, I downloaded this ROM (link by sokoko, 195mb) and I'll try now. The ROM I downloaded was 207mb.

EDIT: It is working on this one. Thanks.


----------



## auroramare (Jan 24, 2013)

ja_ma said:


> You must flash GAPPS :cyclops:

Click to collapse



i have the same problem with gapps.
I try to flash three different gapp for jelly bean (gapps-jb-20120726-signed, gapps-jb-20121011-signed,gapps-jb-20121223-signed)

but I have the same problem I can not sync the google account
Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## p1natic (Jan 24, 2013)

sokoko said:


> 1st Q and 2nd QView attachment 1670760
> 
> View attachment 1670761

Click to collapse




sokoko do you have any idea how much would the price be for umi x2? 
is it quad core? x1 and x1s looks too identical. probably the only channge is the core.


----------



## sokoko (Jan 24, 2013)

It will be i think between 250-300$.I think that the mt6589 its quad core that it is very very battery frendly .The screen will be 5' 1920x1080 441 ppi and 13.0 mp camera for the umi x2....
Yes the only diference in x1s will be the processor and maybe some screen changes.
But dont be sure for the price we will see in the future.My opinion is that the Jiayu g4 will be he killer for 2013.

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------




auroramare said:


> i have the same problem with gapps.
> I try to flash three different gapp for jelly bean (gapps-jb-20120726-signed, gapps-jb-20121011-signed,gapps-jb-20121223-signed)
> 
> but I have the same problem I can not sync the google account
> Does anyone have an idea?

Click to collapse



In which rom??If its 4.0.4 based you must flash gapps for ics.And if its 4.1 based gapps for jb.Try to sign in to youtube first and then to your google account.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## auroramare (Jan 24, 2013)

sokoko said:


> It will be i think between 250-300$.I think that the mt6589 its quad core that it is very very battery frendly .The screen will be 5' 1920x1080 441 ppi and 13.0 mp camera for the umi x2....
> Yes the only diference in x1s will be the processor and maybe some screen changes.
> But dont be sure for the price we will see in the future.My opinion is that the Jiayu g4 will be he killer for 2013.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



clearly into two rom 4.1.
the problem and that does not appear in the applications you tube.
I can install an apk file?


----------



## sokoko (Jan 24, 2013)

*Yes*



auroramare said:


> clearly into two rom 4.1.
> the problem and that does not appear in the applications you tube.
> I can install an apk file?

Click to collapse



Yes but which roms????.If they are streamlined only for China the gapps will never work.Because all the google files are removed.Yes just install the youtube apk but i think that you will do nothing with this trick too.


----------



## auroramare (Jan 24, 2013)

*problem gapps*



sokoko said:


> Yes but which roms????.If they are streamlined only for China the gapps will never work.Because all the google files are removed.Yes just install the youtube apk but i think that you will do nothing with this trick too.

Click to collapse



I downloaded the rom from a Chinese website romzj I do not put the name of the rom because they are incomprehensible.
Maybe this is the problem?
Now I'm downloading what I've seen here, let's see if the problem repeats itself.
Sorry one more question on the rom that I download from the xda gapps are already present?


----------



## androidnyubi (Jan 24, 2013)

p1natic said:


> sokoko do you have any idea how much would the price be for umi x2?
> is it quad core? x1 and x1s looks too identical. probably the only channge is the core.

Click to collapse





sokoko said:


> It will be i think between 250-300$.I think that the mt6589 its quad core that it is very very battery frendly .The screen will be 5' 1920x1080 441 ppi and 13.0 mp camera for the umi x2....
> Yes the only diference in x1s will be the processor and maybe some screen changes.
> But dont be sure for the price we will see in the future.My opinion is that the Jiayu g4 will be he killer for 2013.

Click to collapse



here is the complete spek of x2,  from umi 91 bbs,  and someone also post on gizchina

Umi X2
141x70x8.9mm
1.2GHz MT6589 Quad-core CPU with SGX544 GPU
5″ 1920×1080 IPS Screen
2GB RAM + 32GB ROM
2MP Front Camera + 13MP Rear Camera f2.0
GPRS, EDGE, 3G, WIFI, BT 4.0, GPS
GSM: 850/900/1800/1900 WCDMA 2100
2500mAh Battery
Android 4.1
Cloud white/Metallic Gray
1499RMB (around USD243)

already fall for x2 

but sheng x7 seem great too and dont forget jiayu g4 

time to get new phone hehe,  maybe by this mid year,  i need the review of mtk 6589 gps first, it is said compatible with glonass 

prefer x2 because of their superb bbs support especially on updating the OS 


Sent from my UMI X1 using xda premium


----------



## InvisibleBadger (Jan 24, 2013)

Quick question.  Should the internal memory with the official 4.1.2 rom be only 500MB?  I couldn't find an answer in the rest of the thread.  thanks guys


----------



## auroramare (Jan 24, 2013)

*internal memory*



InvisibleBadger said:


> Quick question.  Should the internal memory with the official 4.1.2 rom be only 500MB?  I couldn't find an answer in the rest of the thread.  thanks guys

Click to collapse



i Have the same problem.



for gapps I solved the problem of the rom was downloaded from romjz I was convinced they were the same I've seen here, but obviously it is not so


----------



## yash3339 (Jan 24, 2013)

p1natic said:


> sokoko do you have any idea how much would the price be for umi x2?
> is it quad core? x1 and x1s looks too identical. probably the only channge is the core.

Click to collapse



I think it will be priced at $200 for people in China, and you can maybe get a good deal for around 230-240.


----------



## Mee68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*More memory*



InvisibleBadger said:


> Quick question.  Should the internal memory with the official 4.1.2 rom be only 500MB?  I couldn't find an answer in the rest of the thread.  thanks guys

Click to collapse



Go back to page 51 of this thread for your answer.

By Sokoko
just flash from cwm one of these files : data1.5G.zip

data1G.zip

data2G.zip

data2.5G.zip Maybe,after flash is done it will say that the sd has an error.DON'T format HER.Just reflash your rom or your backup.Then it will be OK


----------



## sokoko (Jan 25, 2013)

LeWa official 4.1.2                   http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=276141&uk=1879296237
Beware that this rom has its own recovery(Chinese Lewa v.2).So if you flash it you must know what are you doing.If you want the cwm recovery 
You must reflash it after the zip instalation with flash tool.So be careful with what are you doing.
You are responsible for your device

ps.It has only 2 languages.English and Chinese.


----------



## yash3339 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks sokoko. I tried the previous LewaOS ROM, and frankly it sucked for me. Maybe I'm an AOSP guy. 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sokoko (Jan 25, 2013)

Nhaaa.For me its the best.With some tweeking is far ahead than everything I used until now.


----------



## yash3339 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice to know you like it. Have you tried the 4.1.2 LewaOS yet? If yes, how good is it? 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 25, 2013)

auroramare said:


> i Have the same problem.
> for gapps I solved the problem of the rom was downloaded from romjz I was convinced they were the same I've seen here, but obviously it is not so

Click to collapse



Just get here everything you need: 

*UMI X1 Tutorial - Root, Roms and Tweaks*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37089564

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




InvisibleBadger said:


> Quick question.  Should the internal memory with the official 4.1.2 rom be only 500MB?  I couldn't find an answer in the rest of the thread.  thanks guys

Click to collapse



Just get here everything you need: 

*UMI X1 Tutorial - Root, Roms and Tweaks*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37089564


----------



## sokoko (Jan 25, 2013)

*Yes*



yash3339 said:


> Nice to know you like it. Have you tried the 4.1.2 LewaOS yet? If yes, how good is it?
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes I did.It has the normal bug(music doesn't  Play).Battery is good not better than the 4.0 based.But the visualization is very good.Stable and clean with some Chinese apps inside.The same as previous versions.I think I will go with the latest 4.0based.Thats it in general
But wait some hours.There is going to be major updates in official,baidu and miui roms.I think 00:00 hours in China time


----------



## sokoko (Jan 25, 2013)

*Xperia rom*



sokoko said:


> Yes I did.It has the normal bug(music doesn't  Play).Battery is good not better than the 4.0 based.But the visualization is very good.Stable and clean with some Chinese apps inside.The same as previous versions.I think I will go with the latest 4.0based.Thats it in general
> But wait some hours.There is going to be major updates in official,baidu and miui roms.I think 00:00 hours in China time

Click to collapse



Xperia rom 

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=296164&uk=3355610835

try it                       Multilanguage support        Enjoy


----------



## eliaztheone (Jan 26, 2013)

I'v been using Lewa OS since i got the phone. It works good. Removed all Chinese apps and removed all lewa syncs. I have replaced the music player with PlayerPro and lewa launcher with MiLancher. Battery time is good. My battery lasts almost 2 days. I have upgraded to Lewa 4.1.2 yesterday only problem that I have is that i don't see any notifactions when i get like an SMS or a mail or anything else.

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

New version of MIUI from 592ZN
ROM
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=255204&uk=2652903057

MIUI Recovery
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=255141&uk=2652903057

There is also a password
www.592zn.com


----------



## sokoko (Jan 26, 2013)

eliaztheone said:


> I'v been using Lewa OS since i got the phone. It works good. Removed all Chinese apps and removed all lewa syncs. I have replaced the music player with PlayerPro and lewa launcher with MiLancher. Battery time is good. My battery lasts almost 2 days. I have upgraded to Lewa 4.1.2 yesterday only problem that I have is that i don't see any notifactions when i get like an SMS or a mail or anything else.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good all this but:The twrp recovery is in Chinese and upside down( because in the end it is for jiayu )
and miui rom is still in 4.0.4.


----------



## sokoko (Jan 27, 2013)

*GPS*

And for gps fast fix just try this : View attachment gps.conf.zip
1:Unzip
2:Copy file to your sdcard
3:Replace in the first line the "gr" letters,with your country's initials
4:Go to /etc (backup your old file)
5:Copy this file to /etc with root explorer
6:Replace your old file
7:Reboot-Done

I have a fix in MAX 3 SECONDS with 7-8 satelites in use and 10-12 meters accurancy.


----------



## jomasi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Help - contact name*

I have a UMI X1, but I'm in trouble. When call me just appears to me the number and never contact name, without ever getting to know who is calling me. Although it the contacts saved and synced with gmail.
This is a defect of the phone or miss me some configuration.


----------



## p1natic (Jan 28, 2013)

jomasi said:


> I have a UMI X1, but I'm in trouble. When call me just appears to me the number and never contact name, without ever getting to know who is calling me. Although it the contacts saved and synced with gmail.
> This is a defect of the phone or miss me some configuration.

Click to collapse



i have the same problem two. 
hope somebody will help us. 

---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 AM ----------




sokoko said:


> Xperia rom
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=296164&uk=3355610835
> 
> try it                       Multilanguage support        Enjoy

Click to collapse



is this good sokoko?
do you have video preview of this rom?

thanks...


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## sokoko (Jan 28, 2013)

*RE*



p1natic said:


> i have the same problem two.
> hope somebody will help us.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



For the contacts i think that you must have stored the contacts like this : +00(your country's code)xxxxxxxxx
Just do an expirement first with one contact to see it yourself.

As for the rom p1natic.It depends what is good for someone.In generall it is good.I didn't like the battery to much.
I don't have a video sorry.But its an Xperia like rom so maybe just search in the net to see how it is!!!!!!!


----------



## notcosi (Jan 28, 2013)

sokoko said:


> For the contacts i think that you must have stored the contacts like this : +00(your country's code)xxxxxxxxx
> Just do an expirement first with one contact to see it yourself.
> 
> As for the rom p1natic.It depends what is good for someone.In generall it is good.I didn't like the battery to much.
> I don't have a video sorry.But its an Xperia like rom so maybe just search in the net to see how it is!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



For contacts to show with me I have to have number input without +00 - I need to have local number beginning just 07..... I am in UK


----------



## yash3339 (Jan 28, 2013)

I save contacts without the country code... no problem here... 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jomasi (Jan 29, 2013)

*4G Rom not available*

The UMI X1 has 4G Rom, but the android assistant only detects:

Phone Space Info (ROM) 2.46 GB
Sdcard Space  Info 83.04 MB
Internal Storage Info (microSD) 7.4 G

How do I fix this problem.


----------



## sokoko (Jan 29, 2013)

*RE*



jomasi said:


> The UMI X1 has 4G Rom, but the android assistant only detects:
> 
> Phone Space Info (ROM) 2.46 GB
> Sdcard Space  Info 83.04 MB
> ...

Click to collapse



THis is not a problem.You did it by flashing the 2.5 gb zip from some previous posts.It is normal because from the 4 gb rom 1.5 gb is occupied
from the system(Android).It needs some space too.


----------



## jomasi (Jan 29, 2013)

sokoko said:


> THis is not a problem.You did it by flashing the 2.5 gb zip from some previous posts.It is normal because from the 4 gb rom 1.5 gb is occupied
> from the system(Android).It needs some space too.

Click to collapse



I did so:
a) copy the ZIP (2,5GB) file to the microSD card
b) Enter recovery console
c) Make a full backup
d) Apply update from microSDCard -> choose the ZIP (2,5gb)
e) reboot and restart phone

but it was all the same, there was no change.


----------



## sokoko (Jan 29, 2013)

*re*



jomasi said:


> I did so:
> a) copy the ZIP (2,5GB) file to the microSD card
> b) Enter recovery console
> c) Make a full backup
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats the normal result after flashing the 2.5 zip.This is natural.How many gbs of ram have you got now?
Normally you should have 1gb.If yes you are Ok


----------



## Hacker_boy85 (Jan 29, 2013)

*micromax a100*

please upload lewa os for micromax a100
please i will be relly thankful to u


----------



## sokoko (Jan 29, 2013)

*RE*



Hacker_boy85 said:


> please upload lewa os for micromax a100
> please i will be relly thankful to u

Click to collapse



I dont know something.I dont have the phone.Maybe you can ask here some : https://www.facebook.com/micromaxinfo?fref=ts


----------



## jomasi (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re*



sokoko said:


> Thats the normal result after flashing the 2.5 zip.This is natural.How many gbs of ram have you got now?
> Normally you should have 1gb.If yes you are Ok

Click to collapse



Now i have view with Android assistant:

Total Mem Ram: 970,67 MB
Total space ROM: 2,46 GB
Total Space SDcard: 83,04 MB
Total Internal Storage: 7,4 GB

The 7.4 GB  i think are the MicroSD

But if the UMI has 4GB of ROM i can only see 2.5 GB

And do not know what are the 83.04 MB SDcard

Can help me, please.


----------



## Hacker_boy85 (Jan 30, 2013)

*micromax a100*

aftablonely786 is hving this phone
plzzzz see if u can contact him


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 30, 2013)

jomasi said:


> Now i have view with Android assistant:
> 
> Total Mem Ram: 970,67 MB
> Total space ROM: 2,46 GB
> ...

Click to collapse



The UMI X1 has 4Gb ROM and 1Gb RAM.
By the specs you showed, your phone is just fine, because:
  RAM:  1Gb  (that's OK!)

  ROM:
     2500Mb  Internal storage for apps
     0083Mb  Internal phone storage -> this should be the minimum, since it's not really much used
     1417Mb  Used by ANDROID (yes, the operating system needs some space too!)
  ---------------
   = 4000 Mb

----------------

The 2,5g ZIP flash file is used so that the "internal storage for apps" has the maximum space, by setting the minimum space for the "internal phone storage".


----------



## auroramare (Jan 30, 2013)

*ringtone*

I found a bag and I wanted to ask and I wanted to know if it happened to you.
Imposed the ringtone for incoming calls after some time the phone is switched on when I receive a call the ringtone is changed.
At this point, if I go on ringtones to reset the ringer I chose I can not find all the ringtones but only that the phone automatically set me more than I have downloaded the application zedge.
Off and on the phone ringtones but reappear shortly after the problem occurs again, this is my rom 20130101.
However, I solved by downloading and setting a ringtone zedge


----------



## bosondehiggs (Jan 30, 2013)

How can i change lewa recovery?
It don't work with Shuame, i try to put recovery in last rom but don't work.


----------



## sokoko (Jan 30, 2013)

*re*



bosondehiggs said:


> How can i change lewa recovery?
> It don't work with Shuame, i try to put recovery in last rom but don't work.

Click to collapse



you must flash it with sp flash-tool


----------



## bosondehiggs (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you.
Do you have scatter-loading file for X1 or other methode?


----------



## joel8736 (Jan 31, 2013)

bosondehiggs said:


> How can i change lewa recovery?
> It don't work with Shuame, i try to put recovery in last rom but don't work.

Click to collapse



Hi,
I tried to put cwm recovery using Shuame and at first it failed. But after a while i have connected my pc on internet and then it worked.
So you need internet connection if you want to install cwm recovery. Not needed to root the phone.


Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## sokoko (Jan 31, 2013)

*re*



joel8736 said:


> Hi,
> I tried to put cwm recovery using Shuame and at first it failed. But after a while i have connected my pc on internet and then it worked.
> So you need internet connection if you want to install cwm recovery. Not needed to root the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have Lewa recovery already,you cannot install the cwm recovery with Shuame.Even if you have internet connection.
You need to flash it like a rom with flash tool.Here is a scatter file  View attachment MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt
Just place it with your recovery file and flash it.You can find instructions and drivers
 on how to flash on previous posts.


----------



## bosondehiggs (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for file, but flash stop after red bar.

Problem solved! I find you previous post sokoko.
Same problem as you, bad version of sp-flash-tool.

Thank you wery much!


----------



## fleyd (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello,

I am having 2 problems with umi,

1 when i tried to search a specific contact, some contacts dont appear on the search! But if i scrol down i can find them! Does this happen to someone else? Does this have a fix?

2 i tried all the steps for fixing the gps by software, i downloaded the epo files and install everything else correctly. When i made the gps test it took a while and best i could get was around 20m acuracy but it was not stable, the values vary from 20 to 35 more or less. 
But the problem was when the next day i turn on the gps with my navigation app and i couldnt get the signal . Today i tried again and i could get a signal after waiting about 15 minutes ( car travel) but only last about 10minutes, then i lost it and i close the navigation app. Later i tried again gps test app for 5 minutes but i couldnt get any satelite signal...

Did i did anything wrong? How can i fix gps?

I use the 4.1 rom from 1 jan 2013. 
Besides the 4.0.4 it was the only i tried. Is there any one  better?


Thanks everyone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## thebighunt (Feb 1, 2013)

fleyd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having 2 problems with umi,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you turn off the auto download epo file from the settings? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mee68 (Feb 1, 2013)

fleyd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having 2 problems with umi,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some earlier UMI has GPS antenna problem. If you bought one recently then the antenna should be ok. Check the back of your phone - remove the battery cover and see if there is a marking "KTF". If no, you should buyt a GPS antenna from Antelife for $5, See earlier post on how to fix this problem.
I had similar GPS issue as you. After installing the new antenna, I get a fix in second (in the car). 
 .


----------



## fleyd (Feb 1, 2013)

My phone has kft antenna and i bought it from antelife about a month ago.

And i also un check the auto download of epo file. I have reviewed everything and i did everything as stated...

But i will do everything again because gps is important to me.

about the rom, being 4.1 wich one are you using and find its the better one ?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## comax74 (Feb 1, 2013)

*proximity sensor?*

Hello, nice to meet you. I am a new user from Italy 
I have bought umi x1 and installed 20130101 ROM. But i have a big problem. When i make a call or when i receive a call the display become black so i can't do anything. I can't close the call or anything else. Could you help me to solve this problem ? 
Thanks a lot. 
Maurizio


----------



## bosondehiggs (Feb 1, 2013)

comax74 said:


> Hello, nice to meet you. I am a new user from Italy
> I have bought umi x1 and installed 20130101 ROM. But i have a big problem. When i make a call or when i receive a call the display become black so i can't do anything. I can't close the call or anything else. Could you help me to solve this problem ?
> Thanks a lot.
> Maurizio

Click to collapse



Disable auto brightness solve this bug.


----------



## Arch _Stanton (Feb 2, 2013)

*Umi x1 Screen*

I have had my X1 for 1 week,suddenly the screen has lost all its colour,it has a grey appearance can i do anything to fix this without sending it back to China?


----------



## bosondehiggs (Feb 2, 2013)

new rom 4.1.2_2013_0201

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=321979&uk=3355610835

edit: bad rom don't try


----------



## firstdvr (Feb 3, 2013)

Why bad? Can list out the faults?


----------



## sokoko (Feb 3, 2013)

New official Rom :http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=278485&uk=3022536317

Enjoy


----------



## yash3339 (Feb 3, 2013)

@OP if possible please update the first post with links so that it is easy for everyone. 

Edit: sokoko did you try the ROM? 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arch _Stanton (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone think that installing a new ROM will help with my screen problem?


----------



## yash3339 (Feb 3, 2013)

Arch _Stanton said:


> Does anyone think that installing a new ROM will help with my screen problem?

Click to collapse



Hey Arch_Stanton, Yash (from the blog) here. I don't think it'll help. Nevertheless, you can give it a try. 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thebighunt (Feb 3, 2013)

Arch _Stanton said:


> I have had my X1 for 1 week,suddenly the screen has lost all its colour,it has a grey appearance can i do anything to fix this without sending it back to China?

Click to collapse



Hi
Yo  should try a new rom or do a factory reset from the recovery before to send it back to China. 
TBH

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bosondehiggs (Feb 3, 2013)

What is the different with 0203tf and 0203pc?


----------



## sokoko (Feb 3, 2013)

*No but*



yash3339 said:


> @OP if possible please update the first post with links so that it is easy for everyone.
> 
> Edit: sokoko did you try the ROM?
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No but as I have read it fixes some bugs from previous 01/01/13 rom.
I am out and I don't have my Umi with me until tuesday


----------



## bmbn05 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

I accidentally deleted the app launcher icon on the taskbar. The central icon of umi x1.

Can you help me getting it back on his place again?

Thanks


----------



## Arch _Stanton (Feb 3, 2013)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> Yo  should try a new rom or do a factory reset from the recovery before to send it back to China.
> TBH
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How do i do a factory reset from recovery?


----------



## gangiskhan (Feb 3, 2013)

*R: [Q] UMi X1 review and request for custom Rom*

Enter into the recovery mode and wipe cache. Factory reset = wipe cache.:thumbup:

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sokoko (Feb 4, 2013)

*It depends*



Arch _Stanton said:


> Does anyone think that installing a new ROM will help with my screen problem?

Click to collapse



It depends which version of the phone you have.If you have the old version(non KFT)antenna
Then maybe if you try the latest 01/01/13 official update will fix the probs.Thats why 
The new versions and the old versions have diferent screens and antennas.Try it out and see


----------



## fleyd (Feb 4, 2013)

*Downloading from Pan.baidu and Gps antenna*

About downloading roms from pan.baidu, we all know they are a slow download. But i tried downloading the latest (havent tried yet installing) with program eagleget. i copied the link manually, paste it into eagleget (eagleget doesnt detect link automaticly) and started download. Somewhere around 50% the download freezes, when this happened i pause the download and them resume it. I downloaded the rom in less then 5 minutes. It worked for me!

About my problem with Gps i cant fix it.... The Kft logo thats on my cell phone is not equal the the photo on antelife page about this antenna... So i am suspicious that my phone doesnt have a original Kft antenna, its also marked as manufacter date august (8) 2012... I will buy the antenna from antelife and tried aplied it and hope it will work... Antelife is on vacation so i will have to wait a long time till i see if i can get gps to work fine.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## cooldfuzion (Feb 4, 2013)

*New ultrafast mirror »*


----------



## cooldfuzion (Feb 4, 2013)

Is there a way to enable On Screen Navigation bar - Soft buttons??


----------



## firstdvr (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, took me 5mins instead of 1+hour from the original link.


----------



## templarje (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys, i am glad that Umi x1 has this big community here. I am seriously considering it as my next phone, so i have a few questions for owners of Umi x1.

1) After quite a lot of experience with chinese products, i know every single one of them have some kind of major flaw, hardware/software. What is this flaw on Umi x1? (I know about GPS antenne, but it should be good by now, it was issue only in first batch) 

2) I am afraid of the battery, considering it is 1750 mAh, which i feel is small for hd 4.5". What about charging? For example, newman n1 charges very slowly, becouse for some reason, the processor always runs on maximum when charging.
So how long takes charging, and is battery enough to go through one whole day?

3) Quality of display, quality of sound


Thanks for all respones


----------



## sokoko (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re*



bosondehiggs said:


> What is the different with 0203tf and 0203pc?

Click to collapse



The tf is sdcard update and the pc is pc update(with shuame or sp flash-tool)


----------



## yash3339 (Feb 4, 2013)

templarje said:


> Hey guys, i am glad that Umi x1 has this big community here. I am seriously considering it as my next phone, so i have a few questions for owners of Umi x1.
> 
> 1) After quite a lot of experience with chinese products, i know every single one of them have some kind of major flaw, hardware/software. What is this flaw on Umi x1? (I know about GPS antenne, but it should be good by now, it was issue only in first batch)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only thing which can worry you is GPS. Battery is goof enough, preferably get an extra one and a desktop charger to charge the extra battery. I can vouch for it. 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmbn05 (Feb 4, 2013)

bmbn05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I accidentally deleted the app launcher icon on the taskbar. The central icon of umi x1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one knows the solution?


----------



## cooldfuzion (Feb 4, 2013)

bmbn05 said:


> No one knows the solution?

Click to collapse



Install NOVA launcher, its mutch better!


----------



## Arch _Stanton (Feb 4, 2013)

sokoko said:


> It depends which version of the phone you have.If you have the old version(non KFT)antenna
> Then maybe if you try the latest 01/01/13 official update will fix the probs.Thats why
> The new versions and the old versions have diferent screens and antennas.Try it out and see

Click to collapse



I think its the early version,I have no  idea about how to root so a dummies guide would be a real help


----------



## bmbn05 (Feb 4, 2013)

bmbn05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I accidentally deleted the app launcher icon on the taskbar. The central icon of umi x1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





cooldfuzion said:


> Install NOVA launcher, its mutch better!

Click to collapse



Ok that must be another solution but even so I would like to know how to solve the icon problem.
I've search for the app launcher shortcut but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## cooldfuzion (Feb 4, 2013)

We need a* custom kernel* for this machine, to unleech is power!


----------



## yash3339 (Feb 4, 2013)

bmbn05 said:


> Ok that must be another solution but even so I would like to know how to solve the icon problem.
> I've search for the app launcher shortcut but can't find it anywhere.

Click to collapse



You can go to settings- apps and try clearing the data of the launcher app

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavorZG (Feb 4, 2013)

*Delivery report*



DavorZG said:


> Hi,
> I have UMI with the latest ROM (20130101) and I have found that although delivery report is sent and received from operator (little black pop-up window) when i open message delivery report there is status still "pending" and stays that way. Status is simple not updated...
> Any ideas ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






DavorZG said:


> Anyone ???

Click to collapse



ROM umix1_0203tf.zip - Delivery report still doesn't work...

Davor


----------



## yash3339 (Feb 4, 2013)

DavorZG said:


> ROM umix1_0203tf.zip - Delivery report still doesn't work...
> 
> Davor

Click to collapse



Try goSms

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sokoko (Feb 4, 2013)

Arch _Stanton said:


> I think its the early version,I have no  idea about how to root so a dummies guide would be a real help

Click to collapse



You can do a research in the thread and you will find everything you want.Even if you go 5-6 pages back 
I am pretty sure that you don't have a hardware problem then.If you have the old version maybe you just need 
To update.


----------



## Mee68 (Feb 4, 2013)

bmbn05 said:


> No one knows the solution?

Click to collapse



There should be more UMI icons. There are two UMI Launcher icons at the bottom desktop. Slide the bottom desktop to see if there is an extra one. Otherwise , restore a good ROM. Hope this helps.


----------



## ja_ma (Feb 4, 2013)

I installed the last official rom. Everything is OK, but gps does not work at all.


----------



## dimebar1 (Feb 5, 2013)

ja_ma said:


> I installed the last official rom. Everything is OK, but gps does not work at all.

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. This seems like a huge bug that really should not have been missed.


Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bmbn05 (Feb 5, 2013)

yash3339 said:


> You can go to settings- apps and try clearing the data of the launcher app
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It worked! Thank you!


----------



## Chethan_Koduvalli (Feb 5, 2013)

*custom ROM*

I am also looking for custom ROM for my Galaxy Nexus. Hope I will find the good one here.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## yash3339 (Feb 5, 2013)

bmbn05 said:


> It worked! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Cheers 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ja_ma (Feb 5, 2013)

Which rom to use? I want to JB, gps must work. I use "Spain" rom now, but I dont like.


----------



## joel8736 (Feb 5, 2013)

ja_ma said:


> I installed the last official rom. Everything is OK, but gps does not work at all.

Click to collapse



I think you must reinstall all gps workaround each time you flash a new rom : epo & agps settings and so on.

Otherwise, Is there big changes between this version and 01/01/13 one ?

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## ja_ma (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes. I reinstalled EPO and other issues with the GPS, but not run.


----------



## gangiskhan (Feb 5, 2013)

*R: [Q] UMi X1 review and request for custom Rom*

Can anybody tell me or send me the link of latest official rom, which is working well and with minimum chinese apps.
Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bosondehiggs (Feb 5, 2013)

not working in last rom:
 -EAP-SIM don't detect sim card (work fine on lewa rom)
 -auto brightness


----------



## eliaztheone (Feb 5, 2013)

New Miui redone from Jigau G2

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=285316&uk=2686821155


----------



## cooldfuzion (Feb 6, 2013)

eliaztheone said:


> New Miui redone from Jigau G2
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=285316&uk=2686821155

Click to collapse



Is it working well? is it fast?


----------



## guapon (Feb 6, 2013)

*gps.config file*

I changed my antenna with kft  bur still have bad signal...

I need working gps.config file could someone get me that?


----------



## cooldfuzion (Feb 6, 2013)

How to remove the Lewa Recovery from phone?


----------



## guapon (Feb 6, 2013)

cooldfuzion said:


> How to remove the Lewa Recovery from phone?

Click to collapse



if you have cwm recovery  use mobile uncle ...use in menu update recovery file from sd....


----------



## cooldfuzion (Feb 6, 2013)

guapon said:


> if you have cwm recovery  use mobile uncle ...use in menu update recovery file from sd....

Click to collapse



Thanks mate!


----------



## mableur (Feb 6, 2013)

*no 3 g*



raz5652 said:


> sim slot 2 ( one next to the memory card & one with "W") is the one that support 3g. i am in UK aswell, using Giffgaff sim, i entered the APN settings manually and it worked. try that, it should work, after u put the APN setting, save and reboot your phone

Click to collapse



Hi!
I am from Montreal and my provider is TELUS on the band CDMA 1.23 MHz. i have sucessfully phone 3 times with the phone.
But i dont have 3 g!  They say no service!  Wath should i do?
Thanks!

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




raz5652 said:


> sim slot 2 ( one next to the memory card & one with "W") is the one that support 3g. i am in UK aswell, using Giffgaff sim, i entered the APN settings manually and it worked. try that, it should work, after u put the APN setting, save and reboot your phone

Click to collapse



Hi!
I am from Montreal and my provider is TELUS on the band CDMA 1.23 MHz. i have sucessfully phone 3 times with the phone.
But i dont have 3 g anymore!  They say no service!  Wath should i do?
Thanks!


----------



## gangiskhan (Feb 6, 2013)

*R: [Q] UMi X1 review and request for custom Rom*

Which rom you are using guys, and what about lewa rom

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cooldfuzion (Feb 7, 2013)

gangiskhan said:


> Which rom you are using guys, and what about lewa rom
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Using latest official rom with some tweaks and its excelente!


----------



## gangiskhan (Feb 7, 2013)

*R: [Q] UMi X1 review and request for custom Rom*

Can you post a link here to download tha rom. Thanks

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ivanothai2 (Feb 7, 2013)

*gps don't work official rom 03022013*

Hello everyone, I put the last official rom but gps does not work in Italy.
on the forum of all the guys Androidiani not working at all the GPS, tried to change the confgps and other methods do not work.
how can I fix this?
the rom is good but without gps is bad.
thanks

my antenna is kft and without rom gps work fine,the problem is only last official rom


----------



## eaa628 (Feb 8, 2013)

*US 1900*

This may have been asked before.  the 91umi site shows the wdma is 900/1900/2100 mhz but i cannot get it to work on att with 3g.  has anyone been able to get it to work on 1900?  or is the 1900 a specific option?


----------



## bosondehiggs (Feb 8, 2013)

X1 is compatible with band mode WCDMA-PCS-1900 you can see it in enginneermode.


----------



## joel8736 (Feb 8, 2013)

eaa628 said:


> This may have been asked before.  the 91umi site shows the wdma is 900/1900/2100 mhz but i cannot get it to work on att with 3g.  has anyone been able to get it to work on 1900?  or is the 1900 a specific option?

Click to collapse



Have you put your sim in G sim location? 


Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## eaa628 (Feb 8, 2013)

joel8736 said:


> Have you put your sim in G sim location?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yeah I tried in both slots with the same result I get nothing but edge. I was wondering if anybody else was able to get it to work I had the same issue with a jiyua g2 engineering mode showed all the frequencies available but the only 1 that works was 2100.  I more or less wanted to see if somebody in the US has actually got it to work on 1900?


----------



## jomasi (Feb 9, 2013)

*GPS problems*

I installed the latest rom, umix1_2013_02_03tf, but but I'm not GPS.

I tried to do this
"- Install app "Root Browser Lite"
- Goto /data/misc
- Change permissions of mtkgps.dat, EPO.DAT and EPO.MD5 to 7777 (read, write, execute, etc..)"

but just got the file EPO.DAT, i can not find the other two (mtkgps.dat and EPO.MD5)

I changed the permissions of the EPO.DAT to 7777.

I also did this: 
"a) Download GPS.CONF from your country (my country is Portugal: ). Copy it to /etc (delete the one that was there previously)
b) Reboot
c) Go to an excelent visibility site (if possible, with clear sky)
d) Enter Engineering Mode: dial nr *#*#3646633#*#*
e) EPO TAB: Enable EPO
f) A-GPS TAB: Enable A-GPS
--- Allow network initiated request
--- Allow EM notifications
g) GPS TAB: GPS(ON)
h) Use "GPS TEST" app to clear the A-GPS, and then start checking the sattelite coverage"

and waited an hour, but still can not catch any satellite.

How to fix this problem in this rom.


----------



## dimebar1 (Feb 9, 2013)

jomasi said:


> I installed the latest rom, umix1_2013_02_03tf, but but I'm not GPS.
> 
> I tried to do this
> "- Install app "Root Browser Lite"
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you may need to use a back up or install an older ROM. Thankfully I found my GPS OK after using a backup. We need to wait for the next ROM as the issue seems un-fixable.

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DavorZG (Feb 9, 2013)

*YGPS app Chip version UNKNOWN*



dimebar1 said:


> I think you may need to use a back up or install an older ROM. Thankfully I found my GPS OK after using a backup. We need to wait for the next ROM as the issue seems un-fixable.
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It seems that we now have a new GPS problem (under a YGPS app says Chip version UNKNOWN) 
I got back to 20130101 ROM. Think I will wait for next release ...

Davor


----------



## eaa628 (Feb 9, 2013)

*1900mhz*



eaa628 said:


> yeah I tried in both slots with the same result I get nothing but edge. I was wondering if anybody else was able to get it to work I had the same issue with a jiyua g2 engineering mode showed all the frequencies available but the only 1 that works was 2100.  I more or less wanted to see if somebody in the US has actually got it to work on 1900?

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## gesange (Feb 9, 2013)

Arch _Stanton said:


> I think its the early version,I have no  idea about how to root so a dummies guide would be a real help

Click to collapse



Check my thread where I presented the Uberizer ( a tool for rooting etc ) 
The instructions are given too so happy rooting 

Sent from my shooteru using xda premium


----------



## tsintsantson (Feb 10, 2013)

*sp flash tool*

Hello to everyone!I am glad that there is so much interest about this phone!I would like to ask about sp flash tool.I want to flash the LEWA ROM but I am afraid that I will never restore the phone if I change my mind.So, I ve read the tutorial about sp flash tool but something is going wrong.I ve installed the correct drivers(mediatek preloader vcom) but when I connect the phone(power off), the pc detects it only for a few seconds and after loses it.I also tried to flash only a recovery with sp flash tool, just to test it, but it failed. Thank you.


----------



## cerrone (Feb 10, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Just flash from cwm one of these files : View attachment 1627974
> 
> View attachment 1627976
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi.
Since I'm kinda rookie in this I have a question:
My phone says it has just 500MB internal storage after replacing 4.0 with 4.1 ROM, so I tried to follow the steps for regaining back some space back. 

I copied the "data2.5G.zip" file directly in the main SD card directory, but when I entered recovery mode and tried to search for it using "choose zip from sdcard" what I saw was only "update.zip". I chose it, but nothing changed after rebooting the device - still 500 MB internal space. 

I would like to know if I'm mistaken in the procedure somewhere.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Laus_bub (Feb 10, 2013)

eliaztheone said:


> New Miui redone from Jigau G2
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=285316&uk=2686821155

Click to collapse



Hi, there is a password on the RAR File - do you know it?
At which page Did you find the file?
Thanks,
Lausbub


----------



## jomasi (Feb 10, 2013)

*Photos 16:9*

The photos that I take are always in 4:3 ratio. I wanted to stay in 16:9 as in my old smartphones. I've tried several roms, but none solves.
They know how to take photos in 16:9


----------



## sokoko (Feb 11, 2013)

*re*



Laus_bub said:


> Hi, there is a password on the RAR File - do you know it?
> At which page Did you find the file?
> Thanks,
> Lausbub

Click to collapse



www.592zn.com


----------



## galaxyfitankit (Feb 13, 2013)

umi x2 to be available in India from 24th Feb...umimobiles.in


----------



## yash3339 (Feb 13, 2013)

Try some other camera app

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nello74 (Feb 13, 2013)

sorry friends, my phone has problem soft touch, all of a sudden crashes, even if you press nothing happens, then resume operation alone, tried most rom same fault, can you help? thanks


----------



## yash3339 (Feb 13, 2013)

galaxyfitankit said:


> umi x2 to be available in India from 24th Feb...umimobiles.in

Click to collapse



Is it released in China yet? Does the official site mention this website? 

To me the website looks a bit dodgy. I would suggest anyone who's interested to double check before taking the plunge. 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xavier zutafun (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello, 

I purchased my UMI X1 just a few days ago and I requested the custom rom (from Etotalk) to be installed. Two days after I signed into the phone with my own gmail account, someone hijacked it and started posting out spam to some of my contacts. Fortunately I noticed it early enough and I changed my passwords, plus I checked the activity and there was a SMTP access somewhere from United States (I live in Central Europe). 

I checked the ROM and there are some things running in the background which I suspect may have caused it (I am a n00b, so forgive me if it's not right), but one process just vexes me - it's supposed to be some kind of a security thingy com.vanzo.housekeeper. I know it was mentioned here in the past (that's how I found this thread) and I read that some of the users managed to remove it from their systems.

I have tried HiUninstaller, which was capable of removing pretty much anything EXCEPT this 'housekeeper security' or whatever it's called. I cannot stop the process, I cannot change its rights or anything - is there an easy way to get rid of it? The ROM is rooted by default.

Or since I suspect my custom ROM from (somehow) providing my e-mail details to someone, should I just completely remove it from the phone or something? 

Just to clarify - such thing (e-mail hijacking) never happened to me in the past and I have been using various e-mail services for over 10 years...

Many thanks for any suggestions....


----------



## brunogalinho (Feb 14, 2013)

xavier zutafun said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased my UMI X1 just a few days ago and I requested the custom rom (from Etotalk) to be installed. Two days after I signed into the phone with my own gmail account, someone hijacked it and started posting out spam to some of my contacts. Fortunately I noticed it early enough and I changed my passwords, plus I checked the activity and there was a SMTP access somewhere from United States (I live in Central Europe).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try "Titanium backup" :fingers-crossed:


----------



## xavier zutafun (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks, man, I actually read about it before, but I thought it would be much more complicated...I removed that app and I will check one by one for their access rights.....


----------



## mableur (Feb 16, 2013)

*Need 3 g    WCDMA 850 MHz on my UMI X!*

Hi!
I read somewher that i can enable the   WCDMA 850 MHz on UMI X1.  Do you thing it is possible?  Do you know if their is a Service mode like
the SAMSUNG i9000 GALAXY S on the UMI X1?  I live in Montréal and the carrier have the 850  MHz WCDMA (Band V)
1900 MHz WCDMA (Band II). I have the Android version 4.1.2 and the base band version is MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V21.P1,2012/12/21 19.41.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tsintsantson (Feb 16, 2013)

*etotalk rom*

Is etotalk a good rom?Could someone provide us a backup of this rom?


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## DavorZG (Feb 16, 2013)

*LeWa ROM*

There is new LeWa ROM
http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=28448&extra=page=1

Need link to download, please help

Thanks


----------



## sokoko (Feb 16, 2013)

*re*



DavorZG said:


> There is new LeWa ROM
> http://bbs.91umi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=28448&extra=page=1
> 
> Need link to download, please help
> ...

Click to collapse



http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=351258&uk=3355610835
here you are ... Enjoy


----------



## bosondehiggs (Feb 17, 2013)

Good rom!
Without lewa recovery good news!

LeWa_UMI_X1_4.1.2_0215.zip (216.2 Mo)
https://mega.co.nz/#!fRpBDTgJ!C3OU3EcqLcLQBpkdR4AzC2o7tUU4H2INm8XGSxcp3LU


----------



## tsintsantson (Feb 17, 2013)

*512 mb RAM*

I install the LeWa rom but my UMI X1 recognises only 512 mb of ram.How do I fix this?Thank you in advance!


----------



## DavorZG (Feb 17, 2013)

*Lewa recover ver1.0*



bosondehiggs said:


> Good rom!
> Without lewa recovery good news!
> 
> LeWa_UMI_X1_4.1.2_0215.zip (216.2 Mo)
> https://mega.co.nz/#!fRpBDTgJ!C3OU3EcqLcLQBpkdR4AzC2o7tUU4H2INm8XGSxcp3LU

Click to collapse



Looking for Lewa recovery system Ver1.0 (english) for UMI

Thanks in advance,
Davor


----------



## dimebar1 (Feb 18, 2013)

bosondehiggs said:


> Good rom!
> Without lewa recovery good news!
> 
> LeWa_UMI_X1_4.1.2_0215.zip (216.2 Mo)
> https://mega.co.nz/#!fRpBDTgJ!C3OU3EcqLcLQBpkdR4AzC2o7tUU4H2INm8XGSxcp3LU

Click to collapse



What does this mean? Ive always wanted to see what the fuss was about with lewa, however reading that its not as simple as installing other Roms i decided it was to risky. 

Can i install this rom and use it like i would any other rom? Once Ive installed this can i still use my old backups to go back?


----------



## yash3339 (Feb 18, 2013)

dimebar1 said:


> What does this mean? Ive always wanted to see what the fuss was about with lewa, however reading that its not as simple as installing other Roms i decided it was to risky.
> 
> Can i install this rom and use it like i would any other rom? Once Ive installed this can i still use my old backups to go back?

Click to collapse



Yes you can. Lewa is just like MIUI for eg. 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raz5652 (Feb 19, 2013)

yash3339 said:


> Yes you can. Lewa is just like MIUI for eg.
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



just like miui for eg? what does that means?


----------



## DavorZG (Feb 19, 2013)

*New LeWa ROM*



dimebar1 said:


> What does this mean? Ive always wanted to see what the fuss was about with lewa, however reading that its not as simple as installing other Roms i decided it was to risky.
> 
> Can i install this rom and use it like i would any other rom? Once Ive installed this can i still use my old backups to go back?

Click to collapse



LeWa ROM is very good rom, only drawback is (was) lewa recovery because only version 1.0 has english version.
That the reason why I'm looking for this recovery...
As this previous post says new ROM is built without recovery.

Davor


----------



## tsintsantson (Feb 19, 2013)

*LeWa ROM*

I don't think LeWa is a good rom because only 512 mb of ram are available...unless you have a way to change it to 1 gb! So,I returned to official rom,as you didn't answer me to any of my previous threads.Anyway thanks...


----------



## zafiroboss (Feb 19, 2013)

*how to flash?*

its needed to root and install recovery to install the official 4.1.2 rom?


----------



## yash3339 (Feb 20, 2013)

raz5652 said:


> just like miui for eg? what does that means?

Click to collapse



I meant to say that it is an aftermarket firmware like MIUI is. 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavorZG (Feb 20, 2013)

*Rollback to official ROM*



zafiroboss said:


> its needed to root and install recovery to install the official 4.1.2 rom?

Click to collapse



1. Download the CWM recovery image CWM_recovery to SD card
2. Get Mobileuncle Tools from Play Store
3. From Mobileuncle application use 'Recovery Update' to update recovery image
4. Reboot

Now you have CWM recovery. Download new official ROM to SD card and boot to CWM recovery console (you can also use Mobileuncle). Select option "wipe data / factory reset" and use 'Install zip from SD card' ...


There is very good 'How To' - UMI X1 - Root, ROMS and some TWEAKS

Davor


----------



## wolfsnet (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm french and try to help my community for find the best solution for UMI x1.
I translated and ameliorate the tutorial of Xda and integrate solution based on your explications.

TUTO MAJ Jelly Bean 4.1.2 - 20130118 By wolfsnet
ciphone.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=431&t=5514&p=27466#p27466

Rom works but i found some problems

I can't open Facebook with explorer navigator or application
I can't open Youtube with explorer navigator or application
I tried smart hosts but nothig...
The GPS works but the fix so looooong, too difficult to find satellite. I think will try with a antelife antenn.

Please can you help me ?

This phone is very good :good:


----------



## Ivyen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Thoughts on quality and review*

Since this seems to be the place where most of the discussion regarding this phone takes place I'll try my luck here, if theres a place more suited for this question please tell me where!

So I'm looking for a new phone and it seems to me that for my budget it's either this or the jiayu g3. After scouting the internet it seems like the jiayu g3 has very poor quality control and therefor theres a high risk of getting a faulty device.

So to my question, is there alot of known problems with the umi x1? (sofar I've only read about the gps problem)
Also if someone(not made by a company trying to sell the phone) has made a review of this phone please provide a link to it!

Thanks.


----------



## tomchakov (Feb 20, 2013)

wolfsnet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> IJelly Bean 4.1.2 - 20130118
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Replace with Rootexplorer file /system/etc/hosts from the archive. Restore the permission, as in the old file hosts.


----------



## zafiroboss (Feb 20, 2013)

DavorZG said:


> 1. Download the CWM recovery image CWM_recovery to SD card
> 2. Get Mobileuncle Tools from Play Store
> 3. From Mobileuncle application use 'Recovery Update' to update recovery image
> 4. Reboot
> ...

Click to collapse



 thanks but i mean if i try to instal an official rom why i need root and cwr?? dont worry i did root and everything. i did through
shuame 1.1.1 in a windows xp and a nokia usb data cable. very easy and quick! shuame its the best!! after that instal roms its nothing just put on the sd card and instal via recovery.


----------



## yash3339 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ivyen said:


> Since this seems to be the place where most of the discussion regarding this phone takes place I'll try my luck here, if theres a place more suited for this question please tell me where!
> 
> So I'm looking for a new phone and it seems to me that for my budget it's either this or the jiayu g3. After scouting the internet it seems like the jiayu g3 has very poor quality control and therefor theres a high risk of getting a faulty device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both phones are good phones. If you ask me, Jiayu will last longer. It looks more robust to me. And you can read my review of UMi X1 on my blog - http://yash3339.blog.com/2012/11/12/in-review-umi-x1/
Hope it helps. 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavorZG (Feb 20, 2013)

yash3339 said:


> Both phones are good phones. If you ask me, Jiayu will last longer. It looks more robust to me. And you can read my review of UMi X1 on my blog - http://yash3339.blog.com/2012/11/12/in-review-umi-x1/
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Davor

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




zafiroboss said:


> thanks but i mean if i try to instal an official rom why i need root and cwr?? dont worry i did root and everything. i did through
> shuame 1.1.1 in a windows xp and a nokia usb data cable. very easy and quick! shuame its the best!! after that instal roms its nothing just put on the sd card and instal via recovery.

Click to collapse




It's not necessarily just a recommendation ...

Davor


----------



## Ivyen (Feb 20, 2013)

yash3339 said:


> Both phones are good phones. If you ask me, Jiayu will last longer. It looks more robust to me. And you can read my review of UMi X1 on my blog -
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks! That information truly is helpful. Guess I will have to give the jiayu g3 another look, my first time ordering a chinese phone so I'm trying to do my research on both the phone and finding a trustworthy company.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## yash3339 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ivyen said:


> Thanks! That information truly is helpful. Guess I will have to give the jiayu g3 another look, my first time ordering a chinese phone so I'm trying to do my research on both the phone and finding a trustworthy company.

Click to collapse



Cheers  if you're not the adventurous types, lenovo is the best way to go.. similar/identical specs, same or lesser cost, and definitely better quality. And you might even look at the UMi X II or Jiayu G4.. sorry this is a little beyond the topic but still making sure. 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grabster (Feb 20, 2013)

Just wonder if anyone has found a suitable gel case for the umi x1 ?

Got one for the wife and she loves it ,just a shame that there are no gel cases available for it.


----------



## wolfsnet (Feb 21, 2013)

Soooo gooood !!!!

My tutorial for the ROM 4.1.2 JB 20130118 works perfectly now  Tanks for your help all !

But i don't understand i've some intempetive ads with the app flash player pro. So, i uninstaled it.
Do you have some solutions for this problem? Other solution for have flash player for this rom ?


----------



## gtrs36 (Feb 21, 2013)

hey everyone,
i want add to my UMI X1 "sounds og GALAXY S3" i replaced the sounds of UMI on S3 and now i cant hear "TAP" sound.
someone know how to do this that its work?


----------



## DavorZG (Feb 21, 2013)

*TWRP or LeWa english version recovery*



DavorZG said:


> Looking for Lewa recovery system Ver1.0 (english) for UMI
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Davor

Click to collapse



Need UMI X1 TWRP or LeWa recovery, english version ...
Thanks

Davor


----------



## tomchakov (Feb 23, 2013)

DavorZG said:


> Need UMI X1 TWRP or LeWa recovery, english version ...

Click to collapse



I did LeWa recovery, English version. Many thanks to forum member *rua1*. 
He has created a very good program MTK Droid Root & Tools. 
This app helped me make LeWa recovery, English version. 
Just a big thank you member *michfood*. I used his English version Lewa rekaveri from jiayu g3.

Lewa recavery- format img for Flash Tool View attachment X1_lewa_twrp_en_230813.rar

Lewa recavery- format zip for recovery View attachment X1_lewa_twrp_en_230813.zip

CWM recavery - format zip View attachment X1_CWM_6.0.1.2.zip. For a quick restore CWM recavery. 
Good luck.


----------



## eliaztheone (Feb 23, 2013)

New Lewa OS version LeWa_UMI_X1_JB_ROM_13.02.22
Changed it to english recovery. Enjoy
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=60F578882D69F5E4!124&authkey=!AFFGSMO1q5hPt8k


----------



## firstdvr (Feb 24, 2013)

eliaztheone said:


> New Lewa OS version LeWa_UMI_X1_JB_ROM_13.02.22
> Changed it to english recovery. Enjoy
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=60F578882D69F5E4!124&authkey=!AFFGSMO1q5hPt8k

Click to collapse



Latest version is LeWa_UMI_X1_JB_130222_zeuge_RUS-v2.zip
Just install a few hours ago, will test the GPS outside later & update the status. Language choice only Chinese, English & Russian as default.


----------



## DavorZG (Feb 24, 2013)

*LeWa recovery*



tomchakov said:


> I did LeWa recovery, English version. Many thanks to forum member *rua1*.
> He has created a very good program MTK Droid Root & Tools.
> This app helped me make LeWa recovery, English version.
> Just a big thank you member *michfood*. I used his English version Lewa rekaveri from jiayu g3.
> ...

Click to collapse



LeWa recovery is working fine. :good:
Thank you

Davor

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------




firstdvr said:


> Latest version is LeWa_UMI_X1_JB_130222_zeuge_RUS-v2.zip
> Just install a few hours ago, will test the GPS outside later & update the status. Language choice only Chinese, English & Russian as default.

Click to collapse



Be aware that these is not official stable release...

Davor


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Feb 24, 2013)

*UMI X1 official 21013-02-03 ROM*



jomasi said:


> I installed the latest rom, umix1_2013_02_03tf, but but I'm not GPS.
> 
> I tried to do this
> "- Install app "Root Browser Lite"
> ...

Click to collapse



Re GPS issue with UMI X1 with 2013-02-03 ROM:

Have the same issue: ROM installed fine, all works fine but:  don't get a GPS icon next to the wifi and fone and battery icon at the top of the screen. Looks like the GPS hardware isn't working as I don't have the icon even blinking/ searching for satellites.
I've since re-installed an older 4.04 version and the GPS then works. Back to the 02-03 ROM and no GPS icon. Is there a fix or setting that I missed?


----------



## DavorZG (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rom bug*



VA3PFxdadev said:


> Re GPS issue with UMI X1 with 2013-02-03 ROM:
> 
> Have the same issue: ROM installed fine, all works fine but:  don't get a GPS icon next to the wifi and fone and battery icon at the top of the screen. Looks like the GPS hardware isn't working as I don't have the icon even blinking/ searching for satellites.
> I've since re-installed an older 4.04 version and the GPS then works. Back to the 02-03 ROM and no GPS icon. Is there a fix or setting that I missed?

Click to collapse



I have had same issue ...
Wait for the next release or try the latest LeWa ROM.

Davor


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Feb 24, 2013)

*2013-02-03 rom*



dimebar1 said:


> I think you may need to use a back up or install an older ROM. Thankfully I found my GPS OK after using a backup. We need to wait for the next ROM as the issue seems un-fixable.
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Was unsuccessful with the GPS operation in that new 2013-02-03 ROM. Don't even get a GPS icon in the top row (next to WiFi/ Fone signal strength/ battery).  Re-installed older 4.04 ROM and GPS worked again.
I'm at a loss too. Like the latest ROM, but there must be a bug re GPS. Waiting for the next ROM to come out. Or is there a setting somewhere that I missed?


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Feb 24, 2013)

*GPS icon missing in status bar*



DavorZG said:


> I have had same issue ...
> Wait for the next release or try the latest LeWa ROM.
> 
> Davor

Click to collapse



Do you have the GPS icon missing in your status bar as well?
Even if you toggle the GPS on - nothing really happens, apps cannot find the GPS.
Perhaps a bug in the services.jar file?


----------



## DavorZG (Feb 24, 2013)

*ROM bug*



VA3PFxdadev said:


> Do you have the GPS icon missing in your status bar as well?
> Even if you toggle the GPS on - nothing really happens, apps cannot find the GPS.
> Perhaps a bug in the services.jar file?

Click to collapse



Precisely the same ... Now I'm running on LeWa 13.02.22 ROM and I must say that is very good.

Davor


----------



## mawagner (Feb 24, 2013)

*no 3G with AT&T*



eaa628 said:


> yeah I tried in both slots with the same result I get nothing but edge. I was wondering if anybody else was able to get it to work I had the same issue with a jiyua g2 engineering mode showed all the frequencies available but the only 1 that works was 2100.  I more or less wanted to see if somebody in the US has actually got it to work on 1900?

Click to collapse



I also cannot get 3G with my AT&T sim, in either slot.  Has anyone figured out why?  If not, anyone want to buy a UMI X1?


----------



## firstdvr (Feb 25, 2013)

DavorZG said:


> Precisely the same ... Now I'm running on LeWa 13.02.22 ROM and I must say that is very good.
> 
> Davor

Click to collapse



Do you get occasional restart? But it boot up real fast.


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Feb 25, 2013)

*UMI X1 2013-02-03 ROM / GPS unknown in YGPS*



DavorZG said:


> It seems that we now have a new GPS problem (under a YGPS app says Chip version UNKNOWN)
> I got back to 20130101 ROM. Think I will wait for next release ...
> 
> Davor

Click to collapse



Same here Davor:  GPSchipset (in YGPS) unknown, gps status unknown too. Don't want to go back to the january rom. Might try your Lewa ROM if UMI doesn't come up with a fixed version soon.


----------



## tsintsantson (Feb 25, 2013)

*LeWa 13.02.22 ROM*

Please could someone tell me if the LeWa 13.02.22 ROM recognises 1gb of RAM or 512mb?A yes or no would be enough.Please!!! I would apreciate!


----------



## eliaztheone (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't have any problem. I'v been using Lewa OS for a while.
1. 1 GIG RAM
2. GPS works
3. 3G works
4. 1.5 gb application storage + 500 mb internal storage (sdcard) + my own sdcard2 32 GB
5, Lewa OS 4.1.2 is the only rom that works with bluetooth connection in my car for playing music and calling



tsin said:


> Please could someone tell me if the LeWa 13.02.22 ROM recognises 1gb of RAM or 512mb?A yes or no would be enough.Please!!! I would apreciate!

Click to collapse


----------



## mawagner (Feb 26, 2013)

*case*



grabster said:


> Just wonder if anyone has found a suitable gel case for the umi x1 ?
> 
> Got one for the wife and she loves it ,just a shame that there are no gel cases available for it.

Click to collapse



I opened a lot of packages in the store trying to find one that will work.  No luck.  Seems UMI put all the edge buttons exactly where no one else puts them.  I then paid $25 and waited weeks for an UMI plastic case.  It would be overpriced at $5.  Don't bother.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## DavorZG (Feb 26, 2013)

*UMI X1 TPU skin*



mawagner said:


> I opened a lot of packages in the store trying to find one that will work.  No luck.  Seems UMI put all the edge buttons exactly where no one else puts them.  I then paid $25 and waited weeks for an UMI plastic case.  It would be overpriced at $5.  Don't bother.

Click to collapse



These one is very good  TPU skin
I got one.

Davor


----------



## grabster (Feb 28, 2013)

Ordered one of the covers in Davors link,Thanks Davor.


----------



## JDStar (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi.
I'm provide a online translation tools for ROM's.
Currently maximum support is LewaOS-4.1
I'm releases this LewaOS-4.1 20130222 for UMI X1 with support many language *[PL, DE, HU, ES, HU, IT, SK, CS, PT, TR, NL, LV]* - invite to download and test and use http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38620995


----------



## gangiskhan (Mar 1, 2013)

I have tried to flash your ROM but failed 

Sent from my UMI_X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JDStar (Mar 1, 2013)

What exactly failed? flashing, working?


----------



## gangiskhan (Mar 1, 2013)

Flashing is not working its says" process aborted"

Sent from my UMI_X1 using xda app-developers


----------



## JDStar (Mar 1, 2013)

What recovery did you use?, example etotalk modding recovery is not 100% compatible with all rom's.


----------



## firstdvr (Mar 2, 2013)

JDStar said:


> What recovery did you use?, example etotalk modding recovery is not 100% compatible with all rom's.

Click to collapse



I flashed mine without any problem, tq! Any idea how to get back my voice type? The keyboard in other ROMS have a microphone.


----------



## gangiskhan (Mar 2, 2013)

I have CWM 6.0.1.2

Sent from my UMI_X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gangiskhan (Mar 2, 2013)

*R: [Q] UMi X1 review and request for custom Rom*

Problem solved. I have reinstalled the .zip file. Anyways thanks for your translation.

Sent from my UMI_X1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

How can I turn ON the auto-sync on Lewa  ROM 4.1.2

Sent from my UMI_X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JDStar (Mar 2, 2013)

This is automatic - in Setting in Power+ look that is many options to enable/disable function.
Or install some widget to control manualy sync ON/OFF


----------



## mawagner (Mar 3, 2013)

*Who has 3G in North America?*

Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere in this thread, but I can't pick apart the pages of info here to find a direct answer to my simple question.  Who can get 3G *in the USA* with this phone, what is your ROM, and who is your service provider?  I don't see how it is possible, now that I understand that 3G is only available on WCDMA 2100MHz with these chinese phones.


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Mar 4, 2013)

ja_ma said:


> I installed the last official rom. Everything is OK, but gps does not work at all.

Click to collapse



Have the same problem with the 2013-02-03 ROM. Good ROM, but GPS hardware is not recognized. In YGPS : device and status = unknown. I don't have a GPS icon in the status bar when the GPS is turned on either. If I go back to the old 4.04 ROM the GPS works again. Hope the next ROM release is soon and with that GPS problem solved!
Anybody else  see this?


----------



## logan123 (Mar 7, 2013)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> Have the same problem with the 2013-02-03 ROM. Good ROM, but GPS hardware is not recognized. In YGPS : device and status = unknown. I don't have a GPS icon in the status bar when the GPS is turned on either. If I go back to the old 4.04 ROM the GPS works again. Hope the next ROM release is soon and with that GPS problem solved!
> Anybody else  see this?

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with the same rom, it seems like the gps does nothing


----------



## templarje (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello, I was having some battery issues, mainly while charging. Using cpu spy, i found out that most of the time, cpu is 100% used. I blamed the etotalk mod rom. 
But after flashing rom from the post quoted below, i've found out that the device still never goes deep sleep, and most of the time uses 100% cpu. Can anyone help me?


sokoko said:


> Here is a very very good streamlined rom without chinese crap inside.Apex launcher preinstalled and with no google apps.
> Multilanguage support Italian,Greek etc.
> So just install the rom then go back to recovery install the google apps zip and then just do a factory reset from Cwm.
> You will begin from scratch with your one language.Maybe you will need a jb keyboard.Find one hehehehe.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## thebighunt (Mar 9, 2013)

templarje said:


> Hello, I was having some battery issues, mainly while charging. Using cpu spy, i found out that most of the time, cpu is 100% used. I blamed the etotalk mod rom.
> But after flashing rom from the post quoted below, i've found out that the device still never goes deep sleep, and most of the time uses 100% cpu. Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



Hi
It's normal that while you are charging, the cpu is at 100pc.
During the day, what app do you have?  WhatsApp? 
Cheers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## templarje (Mar 9, 2013)

thebighunt said:


> Hi
> It's normal that while you are charging, the cpu is at 100pc.
> During the day, what app do you have?  WhatsApp?
> Cheers
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont use Whatsapp, and during the day, its more or less good (didnt really tested it with CPU spy yet).
But the charging thing really bothers me, you guys are okay with having excesively long charging times thanks to this bug?

I think the same charging thing was with Newman N1, and they were able to fix it with custom rom.

//Edit: So I've returned to the original etotalk rom, becouse that Baidu rom has some major flaws (no music player i tried worked, often crashes) and the cpu actually deep sleeps when off charger.


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Mar 11, 2013)

*UMI X1 2013-02-03 ROM / GPS unknown in YGPS*



DavorZG said:


> I have had same issue ...
> Wait for the next release or try the latest LeWa ROM.
> 
> Davor

Click to collapse



Does anybody know if there will be another ROM release for UMI X1?
Is there any way to contact the manufacturer?


----------



## firstdvr (Mar 12, 2013)

Official website, register & sent them an email but I doubt you'll get any reply though!
http://www.91umi.com


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Mar 12, 2013)

*contacting UMI*



firstdvr said:


> Official website, register & sent them an email but I doubt you'll get any reply though!
> http://www.91umi.com

Click to collapse



Tried to contact UMI at the above address. I registered and tried to send them an email a) in english - didn't work. b) in simplified chinese via Babelfish translator - didn't work. In either case I got chinese screens back that I couldn't decipher, but I deduced that there was a problem with my attempted mail...
Guess I gotta wait and see if they will have a fixed up ROM release some day.


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## DavorZG (Mar 12, 2013)

*ROM*



VA3PFxdadev said:


> Does anybody know if there will be another ROM release for UMI X1?
> Is there any way to contact the manufacturer?

Click to collapse



I gave up. Using Lewa ...

Davor


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Mar 12, 2013)

DavorZG said:


> I gave up. Using Lewa ...
> 
> Davor

Click to collapse



What version Lewa are you using Davor? Is it a rooted version or do you need to root it first? Recovery in chinese? Do you use Shuame?
When you use YGPS, does it recognize the GPS or is it still 'unknown'? If  it does recognize it, as what? 
Will wait another week or so, and if UMI doesn't fix the 2013-02-03 ROM I'll go Lewa as well.
Thanks!


----------



## wowtix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello, 
my UMI X1 makes endless reboots:crying:. Before i have used the factory data reset function from the setting menu backup & reset. 

When i power on the device i see a short moment the umi logo after then for 4 seconds i see the recovery mode, after then the device make a endless loop, logo, recover mode, logo...
In the attachment is a video to show the problem

Have anybody a idea how i can fix the issue? Example is it possible to flash the UMI X1 with a flash tool?


----------



## -us3r- (Mar 13, 2013)

See http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943442


----------



## DavorZG (Mar 14, 2013)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> What version Lewa are you using Davor? Is it a rooted version or do you need to root it first? Recovery in chinese? Do you use Shuame?
> When you use YGPS, does it recognize the GPS or is it still 'unknown'? If  it does recognize it, as what?
> Will wait another week or so, and if UMI doesn't fix the 2013-02-03 ROM I'll go Lewa as well.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse




1. Version LeWa 13.03.08 http://bbs.lewaos.com/download.php
2. Rooted by default
3. Use LeWa recovery ver.1.0 english version see  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38367742&postcount=766
4. No, TWRP LeWa recovery and option 'Install zip from SD card'
5. GPS is working just fine. Screenshot was taken during bad weather inside the house near the window facing to the West which can be clearly seen... 

Davor


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Mar 15, 2013)

DavorZG said:


> 1. Version LeWa 13.03.08 http://bbs.lewaos.com/download.php
> 2. Rooted by default
> 3. Use LeWa recovery ver.1.0 english version see  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38367742&postcount=766
> 4. No, TWRP LeWa recovery and option 'Install zip from SD card'
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the links Davor - appreciate your comments and info!
The links were good and I was able to download the ROM and Recovery. I was not sure what the 'Brush" version / button does. It it installing the ROM via Shuame tool? Is that how you did it?
I will wait one more week before going Lewa.
Gracias!


----------



## joel8736 (Mar 16, 2013)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> What version Lewa are you using Davor? Is it a rooted version or do you need to root it first? Recovery in chinese? Do you use Shuame?
> When you use YGPS, does it recognize the GPS or is it still 'unknown'? If  it does recognize it, as what?
> Will wait another week or so, and if UMI doesn't fix the 2013-02-03 ROM I'll go Lewa as well.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse




Why don't you stick to 01/01/2013 ROM ? The rom runs perfecly., isn't it ?


Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Mar 16, 2013)

DavorZG said:


> 1. Version LeWa 13.03.08 http://bbs.lewaos.com/download.php
> 2. Rooted by default
> 3. Use LeWa recovery ver.1.0 english version see  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38367742&postcount=766
> 4. No, TWRP LeWa recovery and option 'Install zip from SD card'
> ...

Click to collapse



As what does YGPS recognize the GPS device in your LEWA ROM Davor?

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------




joel8736 said:


> Why don't you stick to 01/01/2013 ROM ? The rom runs perfecly., isn't it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Never tried the 2013-01-01 ROM. It's much more compact - what's missing there, all the Google related features?
Tried the first 4.1.2 ROM from December - that had a few hick-ups.
I hear the GPS works fine in the January revision. As what device is the GPS recognized in the YGPS program, can you check please Joel?


----------



## Seraf723 (Mar 16, 2013)

i just installed the lewa rom, its not bad, but how can i add widgets to the home screen? it just lists the default widgets, there is no custom apps in the widget list like beautiful widgets or advanced task killer etc...


----------



## yash3339 (Mar 16, 2013)

wowtix said:


> Hello,
> my UMI X1 makes endless reboots:crying:. Before i have used the factory data reset function from the setting menu backup & reset.
> 
> When i power on the device i see a short moment the umi logo after then for 4 seconds i see the recovery mode, after then the device make a endless loop, logo, recover mode, logo...
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have CWM installed, do a data wipe/factory reset it'll fix the problem 99% of the time 

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavorZG (Mar 17, 2013)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> As what does YGPS recognize the GPS device in your LEWA ROM Davor?

Click to collapse




Chip version: MTK_GPS_MT6620
MNL version: MNL_VER_12082204ALPS05

What else?!? 

Davor


----------



## grabster (Mar 19, 2013)

Got my TPU cover today..
Gotta say that im Impressed with it.Nice snug fit and the wife loves the colour...pink.


----------



## Nokia1234 (Mar 20, 2013)

*rottura urthyit*

What are your experiences on the 15.03 Lewa OS?


----------



## Nokia1234 (Mar 20, 2013)

I use 25.01. ROM, but GPS not working.


----------



## kyan31 (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone here interested in the UMI X1S? It's the same phone, but quad core an a bigger battery. It's still the same size and price 

The original X1 will be put down in price once its out.


----------



## thebighunt (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey
I'm going to receive back my X1 in few days and I'm kind of lost of the latest roms... 
Mine had the Jan JB with whom my X1 had the GPS working. 
What are the latest roms now? 
Lewa and JB? 
Thanks
TBH

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 7 avec Tapatalk


----------



## eliaztheone (Mar 23, 2013)

Guys MIUI 4.1.2 for X1

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=353054&uk=1528763467

Havent tried it yet.
Enjoy

I'v cracked my display. Dropped the phone on the floor. Anyone know where I can fix it?


----------



## Nokia1234 (Mar 23, 2013)

eliaztheone said:


> Guys MIUI 4.1.2 for X1
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=353054&uk=1528763467
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at the Aliexprexxessen not a specific touch panel.

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------




eliaztheone said:


> Guys MIUI 4.1.2 for X1
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=353054&uk=1528763467
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or ask the shop where you bought the phone.


----------



## eliaztheone (Mar 25, 2013)

Nokia1234 said:


> Look at the Aliexprexxessen not a specific touch panel.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mailed the shop


----------



## logan123 (Mar 26, 2013)

I found this ROM http://bit.ly/XJFZdt
Its 4.1.2 with GPS and everything....
seems good


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## gangiskhan (Mar 27, 2013)

*R: [Q] UMi X1 review and request for custom Rom*



logan123 said:


> I found this ROM http://bit.ly/XJFZdt
> Its 4.1.2 with GPS and everything....
> seems good

Click to collapse



Its official ROM or lewa ROM ???

Sent from my UMI_X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leohem (Mar 30, 2013)

kyan31 said:


> Anyone here interested in the UMI X1S? It's the same phone, but quad core an a bigger battery. It's still the same size and price
> 
> The original X1 will be put down in price once its out.

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm considering buying it. But I hope they have fixed the GPS on it.


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Mar 30, 2013)

logan123 said:


> I found this ROM http://bit.ly/XJFZdt
> Its 4.1.2 with GPS and everything....
> seems good

Click to collapse



Is it based on the 2013-02-03 official UMI ROM release? Does the GPS  work with this ROM?


----------



## gangiskhan (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: [Q] UMi X1 review and request for custom Rom*

I am using this ROM.
Yes its based on official ROM, and GPS is working well. 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nefsim (Mar 30, 2013)

*Umi X1 New Firmware*

4pda new firmware,

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7GQOse1i17vZ0E2anhBb0hFVmM/edit?usp=sharing (Thanks, Adik4pda)


----------



## Tuxkillbill (Mar 31, 2013)

eliaztheone said:


> Guys MIUI 4.1.2 for X1
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried it, but it's only english and chiness


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Apr 1, 2013)

joel8736 said:


> Why don't you stick to 01/01/2013 ROM ? The rom runs perfecly., isn't it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium

Click to collapse



too much chinese remnants, older crummy keyboard - nah, the newer ROM is much better except for the GPS not working.
Tnx

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




nefsim said:


> 4pda new firmware,
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7GQOse1i17vZ0E2anhBb0hFVmM/edit?usp=sharing (Thanks, Adik4pda)

Click to collapse



tried to install this ROM - install failed twice. Not sure why - other ROMs install fine with my X1.
On what version UMI rom is this one based on? Is it chinese + english only?


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Apr 1, 2013)

DavorZG said:


> 1. Version LeWa 13.03.08 http://bbs.lewaos.com/download.php
> 2. Rooted by default
> 3. Use LeWa recovery ver.1.0 english version see  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38367742&postcount=766
> 4. No, TWRP LeWa recovery and option 'Install zip from SD card'
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Davor; I finally installed the latest Lewa ROM. Unfortunately it automatically installed the Lewa recovery 2.0 (chinese version). How can I uninstall that recovery and install version 1 (or even go back to my old Shuame recovery?)
Not completely happy with LEWA's rom - still a lot of chinese remnants... but ~OK
Help please!


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Apr 2, 2013)

nefsim said:


> 4pda new firmware,
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7GQOse1i17vZ0E2anhBb0hFVmM/edit?usp=sharing (Thanks, Adik4pda)

Click to collapse



This ROM does not load.  error ....


----------



## DavorZG (Apr 2, 2013)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> Hi Davor; I finally installed the latest Lewa ROM. Unfortunately it automatically installed the Lewa recovery 2.0 (chinese version). How can I uninstall that recovery and install version 1 (or even go back to my old Shuame recovery?)
> Not completely happy with LEWA's rom - still a lot of chinese remnants... but ~OK
> Help please!

Click to collapse



1. get MobileUncle Tool from Play Store and install to your X1
2. download Lewa recovery english version - X1_lewa_twrp_en_230813.zip
3. put recovery.img to your SD card
4. from MobileUncle app use 'Recovery Update' feature to install new recovery
5. reboot

Note: every release and/or update from Lewa includes lewa chinese version recovery... 

Davor


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Apr 3, 2013)

DavorZG said:


> 1. get MobileUncle Tool from Play Store and install to your X1
> 2. download Lewa recovery english version - X1_lewa_twrp_en_230813.zip
> 3. put recovery.img to your SD card
> 4. from MobileUncle app use 'Recovery Update' feature to install new recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, that worked! Got Lewa twrp recovery in English. Easier to use than cwm with power and vol. button.


----------



## nefsim (Apr 3, 2013)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> too much chinese remnants, older crummy keyboard - nah, the newer ROM is much better except for the GPS not working.
> Tnx
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



English is not enough, try to explain..
Rom all language, rar is available in the installation.

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------




VA3PFxdadev said:


> This ROM does not load.  error ....

Click to collapse



I started there is no problem.
setup is described in.


----------



## nefsim (Apr 5, 2013)

http://static.lewatek.com/yun/UMI_X1_JB/LeWa_UMI_X1_JB_ROM_13.04.02_8fc5e.zip (stable release lewa rom)

Umi X1 New OPPO Rom.. (English and China Language)

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=368033&uk=1528763467


----------



## firstdvr (Apr 6, 2013)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> This ROM does not load.  error ....

Click to collapse



This ROM cannot be install via recovery, have to do from SP Flash, best ROM so far, my GPS can even lock indoor near windows. But I dunno whether it's because I sent the phone back to UMI when my screen crack & when I complain about GPS issue, they also change my antenna.


----------



## Davoh1949 (Apr 9, 2013)

*I really messed up mu UMI X1*

Hi Everyone,
I was flashing with a new Rom  OPPO_Umi_V1.zip and on rebooting it stopped at the UMi motive. I rebooted same again.I then did the unthinkable I flashed another ROM LeWa UMI X1 JB Rom 13.04.02 8F and after reboot nothing but the same. I was running Shuame and using that to recovery, until I removed the usb cable before it was finished ( I was interupted, no excuses).

How can I unbrick this phone?. There dos'ent seem to be an unbricking for this model what will work Please.

Thanks 

Davoh


----------



## firstdvr (Apr 9, 2013)

Davoh1949 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I was flashing with a new Rom  OPPO_Umi_V1.zip and on rebooting it stopped at the UMi motive. I rebooted same again.I then did the unthinkable I flashed another ROM LeWa UMI X1 JB Rom 13.04.02 8F and after reboot nothing but the same. I was running Shuame and using that to recovery, until I removed the usb cable before it was finished ( I was interupted, no excuses).
> 
> How can I unbrick this phone?. There dos'ent seem to be an unbricking for this model what will work Please.
> ...

Click to collapse



No worry, use SP Flash, you can recover without any problem. Take out the battery for a minute put it back, make sure the MTK window''s driver is already installed. Run the SP Flash program & load the corresponding scatter file, then click download & plug in the USB cable to phone. Less than 3 minutes your phone will be back to normal.


----------



## Davoh1949 (Apr 10, 2013)

firstdvr said:


> No worry, use SP Flash, you can recover without any problem. Take out the battery for a minute put it back, make sure the MTK window''s driver is already installed. Run the SP Flash program & load the corresponding scatter file, then click download & plug in the USB cable to phone. Less than 3 minutes your phone will be back to normal.

Click to collapse



Thank you, can I ask where you get the MTK windows driver?? I have downloaded the SP flash and looked at the tutorial. I have already removed the battery do I just put it back in??. Did I mention that I did a complete wipe so there is no ROM on the phone but I have the zip files on the SD card.

Davoh


----------



## firstdvr (Apr 11, 2013)

Davoh1949 said:


> Thank you, can I ask where you get the MTK windows driver?? I have downloaded the SP flash and looked at the tutorial. I have already removed the battery do I just put it back in??. Did I mention that I did a complete wipe so there is no ROM on the phone but I have the zip files on the SD card.
> 
> Davoh

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken, the SP Flash folder also have the drivers. No worry about no ROM on your phone, it does not matter. As long as PC to phone recognised your device you can unbrick it. After about 1 minute you can put the battery back in. When you plug in the usb to PC do you here a sound? Indicating USB is link? And just use this ROM & unzip it in your PC, it's meant for SP Flash tools https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7GQOse1i17vZ0E2anhBb0hFVmM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Davoh1949 (Apr 11, 2013)

firstdvr said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the SP Flash folder also have the drivers. No worry about no ROM on your phone, it does not matter. As long as PC to phone recognised your device you can unbrick it. After about 1 minute you can put the battery back in. When you plug in the usb to PC do you here a sound? Indicating USB is link? And just use this ROM & unzip it in your PC, it's meant for SP Flash tools https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7GQOse1i17vZ0E2anhBb0hFVmM/edit?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Thanks again, I need to be confident before I attempt this so I am taking my time. I will keep you informed of my progress if that Ok.


----------



## p1natic (Apr 12, 2013)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by DavorZG
> 1. get MobileUncle Tool from Play Store and install to your X1
> 2. download Lewa recovery english version - X1_lewa_twrp_en_230813.zip
> ...

Click to collapse




I followed this but no matter what i do i still get the chinese recovery. i donwloader several english version but still when i go to recovery chinese is still the language. 

update:
What i did now is i include the image of the english version to the update itself now i can go into recovery mode.

do you guys have other ways?

thanks


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## DavorZG (Apr 12, 2013)

p1natic said:


> I followed this but no matter what i do i still get the chinese recovery. i donwloader several english version but still when i go to recovery chinese is still the language.

Click to collapse



You should use exactly that recovery file from that link, no other 'english version'...

Davor


----------



## sonof (Apr 15, 2013)

There was a rumour some time ago about a more powerful battery with a little thicker back cover plate. Was it ever released? Is there a more powerful battery available at all?


----------



## Davoh1949 (Apr 16, 2013)

firstdvr said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the SP Flash folder also have the drivers. No worry about no ROM on your phone, it does not matter. As long as PC to phone recognised your device you can unbrick it. After about 1 minute you can put the battery back in. When you plug in the usb to PC do you here a sound? Indicating USB is link? And just use this ROM & unzip it in your PC, it's meant for SP Flash tools https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7GQOse1i17vZ0E2anhBb0hFVmM/edit?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Hi Again,
I have spent the last 3 days trying to load the Media Tek DA VCOM drivers. I have tried on 2 other PC's and still get the code 10 error. I know that some people have said to disregard this error, well unfortunatly I can not get the SP Flash scatter file to download without these drivers. I don't know what else to do I cant unbrick the UMI x1 without the SP tools and they wont work without the drivers installed.

Anyone have a fix for this Please


----------



## firstdvr (Apr 17, 2013)

Davoh1949 said:


> Hi Again,
> I have spent the last 3 days trying to load the Media Tek DA VCOM drivers. I have tried on 2 other PC's and still get the code 10 error. I know that some people have said to disregard this error, well unfortunatly I can not get the SP Flash scatter file to download without these drivers. I don't know what else to do I cant unbrick the UMI x1 without the SP tools and they wont work without the drivers installed.
> 
> Anyone have a fix for this Please

Click to collapse



Did you download the UMI_X1_v4.1.2_29.03.2013_Adik4pda_MegaLastFinalRelease zip file? Run install.bat  from this folder UMI_X1_v4.1.2_29.03.2013_Adik4pda_MegaLastFinalRelease\Driver_Auto_Installer & this will solved your driver problem.


----------



## Davoh1949 (Apr 17, 2013)

firstdvr said:


> Did you download the UMI_X1_v4.1.2_29.03.2013_Adik4pda_MegaLastFinalRelease zip file? Run install.bat  from this folder UMI_X1_v4.1.2_29.03.2013_Adik4pda_MegaLastFinalRelease\Driver_Auto_Installer & this will solved your driver problem.

Click to collapse



Hi
Yes I did download that file and run the install.bat as Aministrator but I get the error "incorrect path". I then tried to install via Device Manager and get the code 10 error. I have just about tried everything to get these drivers installed.


----------



## firstdvr (Apr 18, 2013)

Davoh1949 said:


> Hi
> Yes I did download that file and run the install.bat as Aministrator but I get the error "incorrect path". I then tried to install via Device Manager and get the code 10 error. I have just about tried everything to get these drivers installed.

Click to collapse



Take a snapshot of what's inside the folder directory. I will try check for you.


----------



## Davoh1949 (Apr 18, 2013)

firstdvr said:


> Take a snapshot of what's inside the folder directory. I will try check for you.

Click to collapse



See attached screen shots


----------



## firstdvr (Apr 19, 2013)

Davoh1949 said:


> See attached screen shots

Click to collapse



It's the same as mine, did you try to re-download, sometimes during download the file could be corrupted. When you run install bat did you get this screen, btw my phone not attached to the pc?


----------



## Davoh1949 (Apr 21, 2013)

firstdvr said:


> It's the same as mine, did you try to re-download, sometimes during download the file could be corrupted. When you run install bat did you get this screen, btw my phone not attached to the pc?

Click to collapse



No, I didn't get that screen. Mine said that there as an "incorrect path"


----------



## neodrake (Apr 21, 2013)

*UMI x1s*

This rom works with x1s? i'm thinking to buy one... anyone already had it?

thanks


----------



## p1natic (Apr 21, 2013)

DavorZG said:


> You should use exactly that recovery file from that link, no other 'english version'...
> 
> Davor

Click to collapse





sonof said:


> There was a rumour some time ago about a more powerful battery with a little thicker back cover plate. Was it ever released? Is there a more powerful battery available at all?

Click to collapse




really? i hope it will come true. 
thats the only that i dont like about umi x1, the battery capacity. 




> Originally Posted by p1natic View Post
> I followed this but no matter what i do i still get the chinese recovery. i donwloader several english version but still when i go to recovery chinese is still the language.
> You should use exactly that recovery file from that link, no other 'english version'...
> 
> Davor

Click to collapse



i dont know what i did but it came back to the default recovery. im happy now


----------



## Davoh1949 (Apr 21, 2013)

firstdvr said:


> It's the same as mine, did you try to re-download, sometimes during download the file could be corrupted. When you run install bat did you get this screen, btw my phone not attached to the pc?

Click to collapse



Can you please give me the download link for [UMI_X1v4.1.2_29.03.2013_Adik4pda_MegaLastFinalRelease] I can't seem to find it. I think that I will try to download again and see if I can get the driver install to work.


----------



## firstdvr (Apr 22, 2013)

Davoh1949 said:


> Can you please give me the download link for [UMI_X1v4.1.2_29.03.2013_Adik4pda_MegaLastFinalRelease] I can't seem to find it. I think that I will try to download again and see if I can get the driver install to work.

Click to collapse



Here it is again! https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7GQOse1i17vZ0E2anhBb0hFVmM/edit


----------



## thebighunt (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey, no news about a JB 4.2 for our X1?

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 7 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Davoh1949 (Apr 23, 2013)

firstdvr said:


> Here it is again! https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7GQOse1i17vZ0E2anhBb0hFVmM/edit

Click to collapse



'O' Joy we are back up and running. Thanks again


----------



## nefsim (Apr 25, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7GQOse1i17vMm5JLWg3clIxV2c/edit?pli=1

New Firmware..

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

Rom works best..

http://files.iconbit.ru/SMARTPHONE/Mercury_X/Firmware/fw_N-MercuryX_v4.0_(10.11.2012).zip


----------



## josuemf (Apr 26, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Just flash from cwm one of these files : View attachment 1627974
> 
> View attachment 1627976
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do you know if it's safe to use any of this files for the latest UMI X1?
JB 4.1.2 - which has a march 2013 ROM (not listed on the main thread about UMI X1, btw.


----------



## nefsim (Apr 28, 2013)

*Miui v5 4.1.2*

Miui V5 26.04.2013 (apkhot)

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=418251&uk=808043009


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Apr 29, 2013)

*april 26 ROM update for UMI X1*

Do I read UMI's website correctly?
Have they released an updated version ROM for the UMI X1?
Where can I download it, does anybody know?


----------



## vladi78 (Apr 29, 2013)

nefsim said:


> Miui V5 26.04.2013 (apkhot)
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=418251&uk=808043009

Click to collapse




Whats "PUK" code I have to enter ? I tried to use it, but got stuck in some screen lock...


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## R3GIS (May 2, 2013)

firstdvr said:


> Here it is again!

Click to collapse



Hi, what´s the language of this ROM (wanna try out tonight) 
Thanks


----------



## firstdvr (May 2, 2013)

Have english & chinese

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------




vladi78 said:


> Whats "PUK" code I have to enter ? I tried to use it, but got stuck in some screen lock...

Click to collapse



I flashed mine without any problem but the screen is missing some parts on the extreme right though.


----------



## vladi78 (May 8, 2013)

how did you flash ? Me using CWM (zip from SD card) But still locked by asking some kind of PUK at first screen after flashed


----------



## p1natic (May 9, 2013)

When im doing a installation it say can open ....... (bad) installation aborted.
before i install other rom i "wipe data/factory reset" and did "wipe cache partition".
also i "wipe davlik cache"

did i do something wrong. hope you can help me guys!
thanks ! ! !


----------



## dimebar1 (May 9, 2013)

vladi78 said:


> how did you flash ? Me using CWM (zip from SD card) But still locked by asking some kind of PUK at first screen after flashed

Click to collapse



In the U.K the PUK code comes up when you have entered a password wrong 3 times. I could be completely wrong, but try replacing the sim you have as a test and if that works then its obviously an issue with the provider.


----------



## vladi78 (May 9, 2013)

You are right "PUK" is connected with PIN failing to enter 4 times on SIM card. But in my case it is screen lock. First screen after flash is all in chinese and all I can undersatnd is "PUK" written in one sentence and numeric keyboard shown. I had no problem to flash MIUI rom in februar version, but I cannot now in two previous versions because of this lock. Anyway I'll try to flash without both SIM's inserted.


----------



## p1natic (May 9, 2013)

guys why is it that when i use the flash tool and installing the mercury rom and umi megalastupdate and follow the instruction, somehow when i turned off my phone and connect the usb to pc it detects nothing? its just charging

am i doing something wrong?
thanks!


----------



## vladi78 (May 9, 2013)

vladi78 said:


> You are right "PUK" is connected with PIN failing to enter 4 times on SIM card. But in my case it is screen lock. First screen after flash is all in chinese and all I can undersatnd is "PUK" written in one sentence and numeric keyboard shown. I had no problem to flash MIUI rom in februar version, but I cannot now in two previous versions because of this lock. Anyway I'll try to flash without both SIM's inserted.

Click to collapse



Problem solved. It really asked for SIM's PUK (security code while PIN forgotten). Why so is mystery for me. Then I have to disable PIN's protection on both SIM's to make it functional (I did it in another phone). 
BTW ROM looks very good (latest version MIUIV5_03.05.06 )


----------



## vladi78 (May 10, 2013)

How is dual SIM support in MIUI Rom ? I am trying to make a call but its set to always dial with 1 SIM card. Is it possible to set it to some "ASK" mode as it was with stock rom? Receiving calls and Data connections (3G) is OK.


----------



## z00fill (May 10, 2013)

p1natic said:


> guys why is it that when i use the flash tool and installing the mercury rom and umi megalastupdate and follow the instruction, somehow when i turned off my phone and connect the usb to pc it detects nothing? its just charging
> 
> am i doing something wrong?
> thanks!

Click to collapse



Disconnect usb cable, remove the battery for 5 seconds and plug it in again (Button  "firmware->upgrade" must be pressed).


----------



## tgriger (May 11, 2013)

vladi78 said:


> Problem solved. It really asked for SIM's PUK (security code while PIN forgotten). Why so is mystery for me. Then I have to disable PIN's protection on both SIM's to make it functional (I did it in another phone).
> BTW ROM looks very good (latest version MIUIV5_03.05.06 )

Click to collapse



Can You write link to this ROM? I suppose that is for UMI X1.
Thank You.

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 AM ----------

And is multi languages?


----------



## vladi78 (May 11, 2013)

Yes its for UMI X1 (its UMI X1 thread):
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=425675&uk=2234509167

3 languages in it EN and 2 Chinesse


----------



## z00fill (May 11, 2013)

vladi78 said:


> Yes its for UMI X1 (its UMI X1 thread):
> 3 languages in it EN and 2 Chinesse

Click to collapse



That's where lot of any
pan.baidu.com/share/home?uk=808043009


----------



## josuemf (May 14, 2013)

z00fill said:


> That's where lot of any
> pan.baidu.com/share/home?uk=808043009

Click to collapse



the holy grail of UMI X1 ROMS? :V

I tested MOGO, BAIDU & MIUI; and I'll stick with MIUI.

The others had a lot of chinese, even when you selected english, and BAIDU is ICS 4.0.4 (which supposedly installed a new Kernel *according to the Aroma Installer*) but I'm glad it didn't do anything different.


----------



## x1_umi (May 15, 2013)

*crash after setting the ROM*

Hi,

i used the 2.5G file. After installing it did not work. So i installed the 1.5G file. Now, the Phone does not Boot any more. There is always the "Umi" Boot Symbol and after that an Android loading screen. It always restarts. 
Can you tell me what to do for rescuing it?
Shuame does not identify the phone. Its not possible to stat in recovery mode. I only can start it in a mode with chinese symbols (?!?) But it seems that this mode is only for testing the functions.

PLEASE HELP ME!

best regards


----------



## z00fill (May 15, 2013)

x1_umi said:


> Hi,
> 
> i used the 2.5G file. After installing it did not work. So i installed the 1.5G file. Now, the Phone does not Boot any more. There is always the "Umi" Boot Symbol and after that an Android loading screen. It always restarts.
> Can you tell me what to do for rescuing it?
> ...

Click to collapse



flash with Flash_Tool


----------



## rodmc123 (May 20, 2013)

can someone confirm if 3g works in the 850 band with this phone?? 

ive heard it is only 900/2100, but ive seen some screenshots of the umi X1 (also the x2 ) of the active bands in the android information and it shows WCDMA 850-CLR as active... so is it someone using 3g with this phone in ATT or T-mobile? 

i need to know, because im in the same confusion with the umi x2.


----------



## raz5652 (May 21, 2013)

i have cracked my screen and broke the mic, who should i sent it to if i want it fixed?


----------



## FooFighter312 (May 21, 2013)

rodmc123 said:


> can someone confirm if 3g works in the 850 band with this phone??
> 
> ive heard it is only 900/2100, but ive seen some screenshots of the umi X1 (also the x2 ) of the active bands in the android information and it shows WCDMA 850-CLR as active... so is it someone using 3g with this phone in ATT or T-mobile?
> 
> i need to know, because im in the same confusion with the umi x2.

Click to collapse



Hi, I've checked in the engineer mode on my x1 and yes it supports WCDMA-CLR-850 on SIM1 slot. I'm also using my umi in T-mobile Croatia  






raz5652 said:


> i have cracked my screen and broke the mic, who should i sent it to if i want it fixed?

Click to collapse



You should contact your seller. Mine told me the only way is to ship the phone to China :/

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ChuSGC (May 26, 2013)

kyan31 said:


> Anyone here interested in the UMI X1S? It's the same phone, but quad core an a bigger battery. It's still the same size and price
> 
> The original X1 will be put down in price once its out.

Click to collapse



I am very interested. Do you know if Root access and custom ROMs from X1 will be available for X1S?
Thank you


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## dimebar1 (May 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if they are going to release a 4.2 official update? or have the stopped updating and now concentrating on their other products? The may have said they are done and i have missed it, but could anyone confirm this?


----------



## brunogalinho (May 27, 2013)

It would be good...but "official" I do not believe...


----------



## kyan31 (May 27, 2013)

ChuSGC said:


> I am very interested. Do you know if Root access and custom ROMs from X1 will be available for X1S?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Yeah probably, a few libs might need to be swapped but thats about it


----------



## LethalOne (May 28, 2013)

I installed Lewa OS for Umi X1 and WiFi doesnt work..."turning on" appears for ever?

Does anybody know this bug and can help?

thanks


----------



## brunogalinho (May 28, 2013)

I installed "LeWa_UMI_X1_JB_ROM_13.05.23" and all is working good, including WIFI.....


----------



## timgreen123 (May 29, 2013)

to some china cheap phone. stock rom is the best


----------



## FooFighter312 (May 29, 2013)

I'm using the Mercury X rom and it's great, it's based on stock but all the Chinese bloatware has been removed and it has some tweaks added

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## josuemf (May 31, 2013)

sokoko said:


> Just flash from cwm one of these files : View attachment 1627974
> 
> View attachment 1627976
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do you have any other tweak to completly use the internal storage as application storage?

because after using the 2.5GB mod, I still have 50MB left, which are kinda pointless.

thanks in advance.


----------



## tgriger (May 31, 2013)

The correct procedure is:
1) Backup phone over CWM
2) Apply zip
3) Start phone and check App storage, Is still 50MB?
4) Go to the CWM and do recovery. And App storage has 2,5GB.
5) If You have message about corrupt storage, only do format. It is internal 50MB storage.


----------



## LethalOne (May 31, 2013)

WiFi doesnt work on my Umi X1 on any ROM that I install. How can I fix this problem? "Turning wifi on" message apears for ever...

thanks


----------



## FooFighter312 (May 31, 2013)

Have you tried doing a full wipe of the phone? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LethalOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sure, I did all the wipes, doesnt help. Factory + cache + dalvik. Any other ideas?


----------



## FooFighter312 (Jun 1, 2013)

By full wipe I mean wipe cache & dalvik, format cache, format data, format system, then install new rom from sd card, is that what you have done? 

The only other thing that I can think of is missing wifi modules which often happens if you're using a custom kernel. In that case you would need to flash the modules provided by the kernel developer via recovery.


----------



## disnomia (Jun 1, 2013)

LethalOne said:


> WiFi doesnt work on my Umi X1 on any ROM that I install. How can I fix this problem? "Turning wifi on" message apears for ever...
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



I was Having the same problem and this patch on the post below solve my wifi issue
Thanks to "z00fill"

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41272900&postcount=20


----------



## LethalOne (Jun 2, 2013)

Yup, all is fixed now  Thanks


----------



## mik.y (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi,im new to android and I just got umi X1s few days back. My problem is that i cant install rom from recovery,I wiped all and after I select zip file it displays: "-- Install /sdcard ... " and after few seconds "Instalation aborted." Bellow of android icon is text "error". I can normally boot again,but i cant flash any ROM. What is wrong?


----------



## cerrone (Jun 14, 2013)

tgriger said:


> The correct procedure is:
> 1) Backup phone over CWM
> 2) Apply zip
> 3) Start phone and check App storage, Is still 50MB?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. I'm not able to do a backup, because it says that there is no enough space for that. 
2. Zip is applied without problems
3. After rebooting the storage is still 50 MB
4. 
5. I'm trying to format the internal storage under CWM, but without success - I also have only 50 MB free left. 

Any help with that?


----------



## FooFighter312 (Jun 18, 2013)

mik.y said:


> Hi,im new to android and I just got umi X1s few days back. My problem is that i cant install rom from recovery,I wiped all and after I select zip file it displays: "-- Install /sdcard ... " and after few seconds "Instalation aborted." Bellow of android icon is text "error". I can normally boot again,but i cant flash any ROM. What is wrong?

Click to collapse



Are you trying this on stock recovery or ClockworkMod recovery? 







cerrone said:


> 1. I'm not able to do a backup, because it says that there is no enough space for that.
> 2. Zip is applied without problems
> 3. After rebooting the storage is still 50 MB
> 4.
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same problem, the solution is to wipe everything from recovery and reinstall your ROM

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pandolphe (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello

I might buy this phone, but I would like to know if the GPS sensitivity issue can be finally solved on this phone without a hardware change?
GPS is very important for me.

Thanks !
regards / Ben


----------



## FooFighter312 (Jun 25, 2013)

I was thinking the same way as you are before I bought my Umi x1. I had problems with gps at first but it's working great now. My umi came with a KFT antenna so I didn't do any hardware modifications at all. 

Gps on stock rom took about 25mins to get the first fix, and the best fix time I got on stock rom overall was just under 5mins. The problems disappeared when I installed Mercury X rom and Pimp My Rom app from the playstore. There's an option there that let's you choose a file depending on your general location. It really reduced the fix time a lot. Now I'm using my umi for gps tracking in endomondo pro and for air navigation and it's work flawlessly :sly:

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## johnvoni (Jun 27, 2013)

*T-mobile 1900mhz*

Hey I'm wondering if you've ever had an answer to your question on the T-mobile move to WCDMA-1900mhz and your Umi X1.  I have a UMI X1s on I-wireless (a T-mobile affiliate) and I have yet to get anything other than EDGE. I'm in a rural area where only 2g is available, but trips into the city where the 1900mhz transition is supposed to have taken place I have still only gotten edge.  I did find out I may have had the sim in the wrong slot...so I'll check again.  Still, I'm wondering if the information in Engineer Mode on available bands is accurate or if there is something else I'm missing.  I really love the phone, typically use data on a wifi connection whenever available anyway, but would still love to have 3g speeds at certain times.  



Salvy said:


> I would like to know that too!
> Since T-mobile has recently refarmed 1900mhz in my area, I been wondering if 3G would work on this phone.
> Thnx.

Click to collapse


----------



## Getsuga NZ (Jun 28, 2013)

So what do people think is the best rom for the Umi X1? I'm still using an old official 4.1.2 rom so it's probably time for a change.


----------



## cerrone (Jul 22, 2013)

Greetings friends. 

Till now I got problems with the phone storage and had constantly warning messages that I reached its max and new programs refused to be installed due to the lack of it. I also didn’t succeed in applying the patch file “2,5 GB free space” which I found here in this tread. Then I got CWM 5.0.0.4 recovery version and someone told me that it causes the problem with the space. 

Finally, I manged to replace the ROM with the latest LEWA (which came with LEWA touch 2.0 recovery) and now the system says that I have:

System storage 107MB(occupied)/2,46GB (total)
Internal storage 6,93MB (occupied)/54,97MB (total)

Is that look OK or I shall continue with my worries? 

Please quote me in your answer so I can receive a notification message in my e-mail box. 

Thanks.


----------



## FooFighter312 (Jul 22, 2013)

cerrone said:


> Greetings friends.
> 
> Till now I got problems with the phone storage and had constantly warning messages that I reached its max and new programs refused to be installed due to the lack of it. I also didn’t succeed in applying the patch file “2,5 GB free space” which I found here in this tread. Then I got CWM 5.0.0.4 recovery version and someone told me that it causes the problem with the space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It shouldn't report any problems now. What do you keep in your internal storage? I keep mine completely empty and I store all my files on a 8GB micro SD card

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cerrone (Jul 23, 2013)

FooFighter312 said:


> It shouldn't report any problems now. What do you keep in your internal storage? I keep mine completely empty and I store all my files on a 8GB micro SD card
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Hi. This is what I have after initial install. I don't know what is in the internal storage.  

I also keep my things on my external SD card. What concerns me was the size of the internal storage, but I beleive that all the program will be installed in the system storage, unless they can be moved on the external SD card, right? 

In that case what is the function of that internal storage? Just 60 MB? Sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## FooFighter312 (Jul 23, 2013)

cerrone said:


> Hi. This is what I have after initial install. I don't know what is in the internal storage.
> 
> I also keep my things on my external SD card. What concerns me was the size of the internal storage, but I beleive that all the program will be installed in the system storage, unless they can be moved on the external SD card, right?
> 
> In that case what is the function of that internal storage? Just 60 MB? Sorry for the dumb question.

Click to collapse



Don't worry about the size of it, and it's not a dumb question. The thing is that the makers of this phone had a weird idea to give us users 2GB of space for photos, videos and files (that's internal storage), and only about 500MB for apps. 

The 2.5GB patch file that can be found in this thread reduces the size of internal storage to 50MB and increases the system storage for apps to about 2.5GB. I assume that the internal storage can't be completely deleted. Anyway, it's of no use whatsoever. Just make sure that you have SD card checked in settings > storage under default write disk. That way apps will store additional data on the SD card if needed. I also don't keep any of my apps on external SD because 2.5GB is plenty enough. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cerrone (Jul 23, 2013)

FooFighter312 said:


> Don't worry about the size of it, and it's not a dumb question. The thing is that the makers of this phone had a weird idea to give us users 2GB of space for photos, videos and files (that's internal storage), and only about 500MB for apps..........

Click to collapse



Finally found a man to explain me the problem with the storage places. Since April I'm trying to figure out what is wrong with the phone. I really appreciate your answer. Anytime you visit Bulgaria - you'll have a cold beer waiting for you here.


----------



## FooFighter312 (Jul 27, 2013)

cerrone said:


> Finally found a man to explain me the problem with the storage places. Since April I'm trying to figure out what is wrong with the phone. I really appreciate your answer. Anytime you visit Bulgaria - you'll have a cold beer waiting for you here.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I'll make sure I remember that 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## z00fill (Jul 29, 2013)

disnomia said:


> I was Having the same problem and this patch on the post below solve my wifi issue
> Thanks to "z00fill"
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41272900&postcount=20

Click to collapse



does not thank me but ... http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=393395&view=findpost&p=21298692


----------



## marius987 (Aug 7, 2013)

z00fill said:


> does not thank me but ... http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=393395&view=findpost&p=21298692

Click to collapse



the newest one from russia http://translate.googleusercontent....JrhgzJZN2gpirNSy9IZObw_RtSUqIaQ#entry23970908


and other one from Italy - much faster than russian one http://www.movilesdualsim.com/foro/...eep-Sleep-GPS-y-WiFi-tethering-funcionando)-D


----------



## ptloftcgj (Sep 2, 2013)

marius987 said:


> the newest one from russia http://translate.googleusercontent....JrhgzJZN2gpirNSy9IZObw_RtSUqIaQ#entry23970908
> 
> 
> and other one from Italy - much faster than russian one http://www.movilesdualsim.com/foro/...eep-Sleep-GPS-y-WiFi-tethering-funcionando)-D

Click to collapse



I've just installed the italian rom: [ROM] (V4) Umi X1 4.1.2 by sombritagl (Deep Sleep, GPS, WiFi tethering y VoIP)
Download: http://bit.ly/15Jg4WA

My GPS is WORKING 
Had a fix within a few seconds (inside).


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Sep 12, 2013)

*rooted?*



ptloftcgj said:


> I've just installed the italian rom: [ROM] (V4) Umi X1 4.1.2 by sombritagl (Deep Sleep, GPS, WiFi tethering y VoIP)
> Download: http://bit.ly/15Jg4WA
> 
> My GPS is WORKING
> Had a fix within a few seconds (inside).

Click to collapse



Is the sombritagl rom pre-rooted?


----------



## FooFighter312 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes it is 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tomchakov (Sep 13, 2013)

I ported TWRP 2.5.0.0 rekaveri to the UMI-X1 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943592. Taken from JIAYU-G3 (forum 4pda.ru) and repacked for our phone. Many thanks to *roky_rs* and *javum*.


TWRP 2.5.0.0 recavery - format zip for recovery View attachment TWRP_2.5.0.0_UMI_X1.zip
Tested.


----------



## eliaztheone (Sep 21, 2013)

*miui 3.9.11*

Guys 
MIUI V5 3,9.11 with Full Dual SIM support.

Good:
Everything seems to work Wifi Bluetooh gps etc.
Android 4.2.2..

Bad:
Feels a little bit slow sometimes and memory eating
No bluetooth AVRCP v1.3 support (Cant see song names via bluetooth in my car)

Download:
MIUI V5 3.9.11

Gapps (To get playstore)
Gapps 4.2.x Small

Good luck everyone :laugh:


----------



## brunogalinho (Sep 26, 2013)

*android 4.2.2 for UMI X1*

There is also full 4.2.2. I am using it since yesterday and it is nice 

I can not post links yet (less than 10 posts..) but you can found it the umi foruns bbs.91umi


----------



## FooFighter312 (Sep 26, 2013)

brunogalinho said:


> There is also full 4.2.2. I am using it since yesterday and it is nice
> 
> I can not post links yet (less than 10 posts..) but you can found it the umi foruns bbs.91umi

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip  Downloading it right now, gonna test it and post my thoughts and the download link when I see it in action


----------



## brunogalinho (Sep 26, 2013)

FooFighter312 said:


> Thanks for the tip  Downloading it right now, gonna test it and post my thoughts and the download link when I see it in action

Click to collapse



you're welcome  I am using "UMI-X1_4.2.2_vredniiy_v3_final"... Until now no major bugs were found.


----------



## FooFighter312 (Sep 27, 2013)

brunogalinho said:


> you're welcome  I am using "UMI-X1_4.2.2_vredniiy_v3_final"... Until now no major bugs were found.

Click to collapse



I only found the link for v2, could you please send me the v3 link in a private message? 

Edit: nvm found it  this baidu service is so slow 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## firstdvr (Sep 27, 2013)

FooFighter312 said:


> I only found the link for v2, could you please send me the v3 link in a private message?
> 
> Edit: nvm found it  this baidu service is so slow
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Can you post the link here or PM me? TIA


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## FooFighter312 (Sep 27, 2013)

firstdvr said:


> Can you post the link here or PM me? TIA

Click to collapse



Here you go http://pan.baidu.com/s/1j5xgl&usg=ALkJrhgNnQszuzVOWqco0fwVyJ5YgyFihA

Enjoy! I've been using it for less than 2 hours now and it seems really great and very smooth, with lots of options thanks to an app called GravityBox which came with the ROM 

Thanks again brunogalinho for telling us 

BTW make sure you do a clean install! During installation the phone will reboot once or twice, which will be followed by a blank screen. Don't worry, just wait it out


----------



## brunogalinho (Sep 27, 2013)

FooFighter312 said:


> I only found the link for v2, could you please send me the v3 link in a private message?
> 
> Edit: nvm found it  this baidu service is so slow
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yes baidu is very slow...but you can use some download accelerator. I always use "internet download manager" and in few seconds/minutes a have the complete download .


----------



## Getsuga NZ (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow, 4.2! Didn't expect that the Umi X1 would get it, nice surprise.


----------



## nello74 (Sep 28, 2013)

sorry for my english , rom is very good , its possible upgrade language italian? .morelocale  2 no translate menu. thanks best regards


----------



## FooFighter312 (Sep 29, 2013)

nello74 said:


> sorry for my english , rom is very good , its possible upgrade language italian? .morelocale  2 no translate menu. thanks best regards

Click to collapse



It could be possible if someone here had the knowledge and will to do that. This ROM originated probably on some Russian or Chinese site and since the developer marked it as 'final' I don't believe he will develop it further. 
If I had the knowledge I'd help you but I'm a noob when it comes to Android development :/

Sent from my UMI X1 running vredniiy's v3 Jelly Bean 4.2.2


----------



## nello74 (Sep 29, 2013)

FooFighter312 said:


> It could be possible if someone here had the knowledge and will to do that. This ROM originated probably on some Russian or Chinese site and since the developer marked it as 'final' I don't believe he will develop it further.
> If I had the knowledge I'd help you but I'm a noob when it comes to Android development :/
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 running vredniiy's v3 Jelly Bean 4.2.2

Click to collapse



Thanks,i understing.


----------



## croober (Sep 29, 2013)

FooFighter312 said:


> Here you go http://pan.baidu.com/s/1j5xgl&usg=ALkJrhgNnQszuzVOWqco0fwVyJ5YgyFihA
> 
> Enjoy! I've been using it for less than 2 hours now and it seems really great and very smooth, with lots of options thanks to an app called GravityBox which came with the ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Baidu is too slow. Could anybody save this ROM on other server? Thank you! 

Odesláno z mého UMI X1 pomocí Tapatalk 2


----------



## FooFighter312 (Sep 29, 2013)

croober said:


> Baidu is too slow. Could anybody save this ROM on other server? Thank you!
> 
> Odesláno z mého UMI X1 pomocí Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm uploading to Dropbox right now, gonna post the link when it's done 

Sent from my UMI X1 running vredniiy's v3 Jelly Bean 4.2.2


----------



## FooFighter312 (Sep 30, 2013)

Here it is guys, Dropbox link: https://db.tt/8J6PuMzZ

There's a bandwidth limit so please report if the link is broken  

Sent from my UMI X1 running vredniiy's v3 Jelly Bean 4.2.2


----------



## sombritagl (Oct 5, 2013)

marius987 said:


> the newest one from russia http://translate.googleusercontent....JrhgzJZN2gpirNSy9IZObw_RtSUqIaQ#entry23970908
> 
> 
> and other one from Italy - much faster than russian one http://www.movilesdualsim.com/foro/...eep-Sleep-GPS-y-WiFi-tethering-funcionando)-D

Click to collapse




Thanks for the credits, but I'm not Italian, I'm Spanish  






ptloftcgj said:


> I've just installed the italian rom: [ROM] (V4) Umi X1 4.1.2 by sombritagl (Deep Sleep, GPS, WiFi tethering y VoIP)
> Download: http://bit.ly/15Jg4WA
> 
> My GPS is WORKING
> Had a fix within a few seconds (inside).

Click to collapse



Glad to read that, you can modify the GPS.conf according to the place you live in to speed up aGPS data.








VA3PFxdadev said:


> Is the sombritagl rom pre-rooted?

Click to collapse



Like it's already been said, it is rooted with superuser

BTW, did anyone try the MIUI ROM posted a bit ago? I'm thinking about giving it a try and modify it to Spanish as long as everything works as it should. 


Enviado desde mi Nexus 7


----------



## Getsuga NZ (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for your Umi X1 rom sombritagl. I was using it for about a month and it was great.

Just upgraded to the 4.2.2 rom and it's working really well. Really smooth and has a lot of extra features thanks to the xposed framework.


----------



## nello74 (Oct 6, 2013)

sombritagl said:


> Thanks for the credits, but I'm not Italian, I'm Spanish
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know your forum and your rom. I flashed sombritagll v2, v3, v4. excellent rom. you can if you want to make a multilanguage rom 4.2.2.


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Oct 7, 2013)

Getsuga NZ said:


> Thanks for your Umi X1 rom sombritagl. I was using it for about a month and it was great.
> 
> Just upgraded to the 4.2.2 rom and it's working really well. Really smooth and has a lot of extra features thanks to the xposed framework.

Click to collapse



Where do you get the 4.2.2 ROM  from?  Is it also sombritagl ?  Is there a download link? Please!


----------



## Getsuga NZ (Oct 7, 2013)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> Where do you get the 4.2.2 ROM  from?  Is it also sombritagl ?  Is there a download link? Please!

Click to collapse



It's not the sombritagl rom. Just check the previous page of this thread for the download link.


----------



## sombritagl (Oct 7, 2013)

nello74 said:


> I know your forum and your rom. I flashed sombritagll v2, v3, v4. excellent rom. you can if you want to make a multilanguage rom 4.2.2.

Click to collapse



I recently compiled the vredniiy's v3 4.2.2 with most of menus translated into Spanish language. Which language are you interested in? It's just the beta 1 and I plan to modify it soon, so it's OK to include more languages, just tell me which one. 
 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




Getsuga NZ said:


> Thanks for your Umi X1 rom sombritagl. I was using it for about a month and it was great.
> 
> Just upgraded to the 4.2.2 rom and it's working really well. Really smooth and has a lot of extra features thanks to the xposed framework.

Click to collapse



You can also install xposed framework in any 4.1.2 version in case you're interested. I'm personally running on 4.1.2 v4 with puremod and runs great.


Enviado desde mi Nexus 7


----------



## nello74 (Oct 7, 2013)

sombritagl said:


> I recently compiled the vredniiy's v3 4.2.2 with most of menus translated into Spanish language. Which language are you interested in? It's just the beta 1 and I plan to modify it soon, so it's OK to include more languages, just tell me which one.
> 
> if possible I would like a rom sombritagl 4.2.2 with the Italian language.
> are about 5 months I follow your forum and your rom was installed on my x1 until last week. thanks for your work

Click to collapse


----------



## brunogalinho (Oct 7, 2013)

nello74 said:


> sombritagl said:
> 
> 
> > I recently compiled the vredniiy's v3 4.2.2 with most of menus translated into Spanish language. Which language are you interested in? It's just the beta 1 and I plan to modify it soon, so it's OK to include more languages, just tell me which one.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## sombritagl (Oct 7, 2013)

nello74 said:


> sombritagl said:
> 
> 
> > I recently compiled the vredniiy's v3 4.2.2 with most of menus translated into Spanish language. Which language are you interested in? It's just the beta 1 and I plan to modify it soon, so it's OK to include more languages, just tell me which one.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## sombritagl (Oct 8, 2013)

Here it goes...

*Umi X1's 4.2.2 ROM Beta2 by sombritagl*

```
http://goo.gl/iuIvLZ
```
Based on vredniiy's 4.2.2 ROM v3 final. Thanks for the port
Languages: EN, RU, ZH, ES, PT & IT

Features

- Android 4.2.2 ported from Amoi
- Xposed framework up-to-date (04/10/13) + GravityBox (updated to 2.5.7). Both need setting up since I've updated them. Thanks to the authors, rovo89 & C3C076
- Init.d scripts: Freq. scaling and proximity(off). [deleted xposed script]
- APN and SPN updated
- Edited Contacts.apk (date formatting to dd/MM/aa)
- Deleted Xperia keyboard and added AOSP one by default
- Interesting apps added to "data/app" folder

Known issues

- Weaker WiFi signal compared to 4.1.2

Installation

- Backup your previous ROM
- Wipe data, cache and dalvik
- Install

Credits

Please, visit the blog I collaborate with  Ad-clicking would be much appreciated


----------



## nello74 (Oct 8, 2013)

sombritagl said:


> Here it goes...
> 
> *Umi X1's 4.2.2 ROM Beta2 by sombritagl*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for your lavoro.ho insall the rom, I saw that there are 2 bugs. Gravitybox does not work, and if you go phone info settings crash. it's a beta, but I'm happy


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## sombritagl (Oct 9, 2013)

nello74 said:


> thanks for your lavoro.ho insall the rom, I saw that there are 2 bugs. Gravitybox does not work, and if you go phone info settings crash. it's a beta, but I'm happy

Click to collapse



Hi, nello

You're partly right. FC's still present, I'll work on it next Beta. Regarding GravityBox, you have to install xposed framework modules first, with the help of "Xposed installer" included and then activate Gravity Box. I tested myself on Beta 1 and it worked and I haven't changed anything since then.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## nello74 (Oct 9, 2013)

*chester ungssac*



sombritagl said:


> Hi, nello
> 
> You're partly right. FC's still present, I'll work on it next Beta. Regarding GravityBox, you have to install xposed framework modules first, with the help of "Xposed installer" included and then activate Gravity Box. I tested myself on Beta 1 and it worked and I haven't changed anything since then.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!

Click to collapse






all ok. thanks, I've already done. thanks for your work


----------



## FooFighter312 (Oct 11, 2013)

sombritagl said:


> Hi, nello
> 
> You're partly right. FC's still present, I'll work on it next Beta. Regarding GravityBox, you have to install xposed framework modules first, with the help of "Xposed installer" included and then activate Gravity Box. I tested myself on Beta 1 and it worked and I haven't changed anything since then.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!

Click to collapse



Thanks for putting so much effort into development for our umi x1  
I didn't have time to test your latest beta but I will on Sunday, and let you know if I find anything else not mentioned before. If you plan to continually develop your rom I suggest you open a new thread and put a link to it in a post here, I would be happy to test anything  

Sent from my UMI X1 running vredniiy's v3 Jelly Bean 4.2.2


----------



## cricri_57 (Oct 13, 2013)

sombritagl said:


> I recently compiled the vredniiy's v3 4.2.2 with most of menus translated into Spanish language. *Which language are you interested in?*
> 
> Hello  i'm french it's possible to translate in FR.
> Thank you very much.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## marius987 (Oct 18, 2013)

sombitagl

proposing contact you JDStar. He did translation into 40 languages ​​to rom for JiayuG3, as well as the user Solak of forum.android.com.pl

may allow to use your work in your modifications


----------



## dimebar1 (Oct 21, 2013)

I've updated my rom from 4.0 to 4.1 before, is the process any different when updating 4.1 to 4.2?...clear data - Clear Cache - Clear Dalvik and then install rom? tia!


----------



## Getsuga NZ (Oct 31, 2013)

dimebar1 said:


> I've updated my rom from 4.0 to 4.1 before, is the process any different when updating 4.1 to 4.2?...clear data - Clear Cache - Clear Dalvik and then install rom? tia!

Click to collapse



Nope, the process is the same.


----------



## dimebar1 (Nov 3, 2013)

It.has lots of new features, but a little slow. I like it.

Why is there no superuser option or have I did something wrong and deleted it?

Sent from my UMI-X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gamencerista (Nov 7, 2013)

Need rom with fixed bad night photos for my X1s


----------



## diesler (Nov 8, 2013)

*foursquare problems*

Hi, is anybody have a problem with fourquare on 4.2.2 rom? When i tried to check in it crashes.


----------



## M47Z (Nov 18, 2013)

anyone tried the miui v5 yet?
http://www.needrom.com/mobile/umi-x1-miui/
sounds promising as well... just missing german language support


----------



## FooFighter312 (Nov 24, 2013)

diesler said:


> Hi, is anybody have a problem with fourquare on 4.2.2 rom? When i tried to check in it crashes.

Click to collapse



hi, sorry for the late response, I haven't been around for a while. I had the same problem but found a fix, now it's working flawlessly  make sure to follow the instructions exactly step by step http://www.tjsdaily.com/2013/10/how-to-fix-foursquare-force-close-error-on-android.html



M47Z said:


> anyone tried the miui v5 yet?
> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/umi-x1-miui/
> sounds promising as well... just missing german language support

Click to collapse



I tried it but it's really too slow and laggy for me, dunno what others think but I didn't like it too much. Sombritagl's Android 4.2.2 beta 2 is working out great for me despite having a couple of annoying bugs here and there


----------



## z00fill (Dec 5, 2013)

M47Z said:


> anyone tried the miui v5 yet?
> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/umi-x1-miui/
> sounds promising as well... just missing german language support

Click to collapse



http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ci0JV
https://mega.co.nz/#!QNlEgSpS!PHtND2HfBn2E_KciA3R5gT5jrkVxKo4YoxcXTlpZ4r0


----------



## grabster (Dec 7, 2013)

*Most stable english language rom available ?*

I got this phone for the wife a while ago and to be honest ,she has struggled with it constantly.
The dual sim is great but having tried a few roms,nothing seems to be totally stable.
It is currently running Sombritagl's rom,cant recall right now which version  as i am away from home at the moment but like other roms,it freezes often and other niggles,like the launcher deciding to change appearance randomly .
Is there a stable perhaps stock rom with english language that is glitch free ?


----------



## frulex (Dec 7, 2013)

I got this phone for my father 2 months ago, it's been working perfectly, without a glitch after installing new ROM, I think it was vrednii's version that worked best for me...

Sent from my 1080P-N003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfsnet (Dec 7, 2013)

*Hi *

I've the UMI X1. It's a pleasure to have it. It works very well... Just GPS never worked  
Someone can help me for have informations ?

I've 4.1.2 Rom. Do you think if i upgrade to 4.2.2 it will large better than my rom ?

In France, we can have the 4G (using other frequency), do you think X1 can use it? And what is the procedure ? With 4.2.2 ROM ?

Be careful every one, the UMI X1 the screen is extremely brittle. I broken it when i just put it 30 cm out of my bed. Using a case protection for it, it's very recommended. 6/7 month for change a screen and 90$ for that... So...  warning lol


----------



## frulex (Dec 8, 2013)

wolfsnet said:


> I've the UMI X1. It's a pleasure to have it. It works very well... Just GPS never worked
> Someone can help me for have informations ?
> 
> I've 4.1.2 Rom. Do you think if i upgrade to 4.2.2 it will large better than my rom ?
> ...

Click to collapse



I got it with 4.04 Android and GPS was useless. After installing custom 4.2 ROM everything worked perfectly. You can not have 4G, it's a hardware issue.

Sent from my Neo N003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfsnet (Dec 8, 2013)

frulex said:


> I got it with 4.04 Android and GPS was useless. After installing custom 4.2 ROM everything worked perfectly. You can not have 4G, it's a hardware issue.
> 
> Sent from my Neo N003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok  And can we have a french version Sombritagl ??? Thanks  :highfive:


----------



## grabster (Dec 8, 2013)

frulex said:


> I got it with 4.04 Android and GPS was useless. After installing custom 4.2 ROM everything worked perfectly. You can not have 4G, it's a hardware issue.
> 
> Sent from my Neo N003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





So which 4.2 rom are you using ...may i ask ?


----------



## frulex (Dec 9, 2013)

As I don't use the phone for a few last months so I don't remember exactly but I think it's Vrednii's ROM found somewhere on these pages...

Sent from my Neo N003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## behungry (Dec 11, 2013)

Did somebody have problem with wifi and bluetooth? I tried both 4.2.2. roms and on both it didn't work at all.


----------



## Getsuga NZ (Dec 13, 2013)

behungry said:


> Did somebody have problem with wifi and bluetooth? I tried both 4.2.2. roms and on both it didn't work at all.

Click to collapse



Nope, no issues for me. Both wifi and bluetooth work perfectly on 4.2.2.


----------



## wolfsnet (Dec 16, 2013)

wolfsnet said:


> Ok  And can we have a french version Sombritagl ??? Thanks  :highfive:

Click to collapse



Please i need help ! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## sombritagl (Dec 16, 2013)

behungry said:


> Did somebody have problem with wifi and bluetooth? I tried both 4.2.2. roms and on both it didn't work at all.

Click to collapse



Maybe it's because your Umi was built after March 2013 and they did some changes. There used to be a patch for 4.1.2, but I'm not sure if it would work for 4.2.2. You can give a try, once you've previously made a backup of your ROM.


----------



## DavorZG (Dec 28, 2013)

*Vredniiy's ROM v3 bluetooth car kit problem*



behungry said:


> Did somebody have problem with wifi and bluetooth? I tried both 4.2.2. roms and on both it didn't work at all.

Click to collapse



Hi everyone,

Vredniiy's Rom works fine but there is a bug regarding bluetooth connection with my car kit handsfree (call list, phone book transfer). If someone has managed to resolve this bug please let me know. Thanks

Davor


----------



## FooFighter312 (Dec 29, 2013)

DavorZG said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Vredniiy's Rom works fine but there is a bug regarding bluetooth connection with my car kit handsfree (call list, phone book transfer). If someone has managed to resolve this bug please let me know. Thanks
> 
> Davor

Click to collapse



Pozdrav Davore  

I haven't encountered that kind of bug while I was using Vredniiy's 4.2 Rom. Have you tried installing Sombritagl's 4.2 v2 beta and seeing if the problem still exists? 

Unfortunately neither of these 4.2 Roms can compare to Sombritagl's 4.1 v4 because they have too many bugs. The weirdest one that happened to me was that the torch was turning on by itself randomly :S

Anyway that's why I reverted back to 4.1 v4 by Sombritagl and I think that it really is the best available Rom for our device. Fast and smooth, no problems, gps works exceptionally well and the only thing that you'll miss are lockscreen widgets and quick setting tiles but you can get any of those if you find the right application in the Play Store  

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavorZG (Dec 29, 2013)

FooFighter312 said:


> Pozdrav Davore
> 
> I haven't encountered that kind of bug while I was using Vredniiy's 4.2 Rom. Have you tried installing Sombritagl's 4.2 v2 beta and seeing if the problem still exists?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
Sombritagl's 4.2 is build from vredniiys ROM and problem still remain (have tried- same thing). After a few tries I can say that BT is NOT working at all. Phone can't connect to any device (phone, headset, PC, car kit). In the other hand GPS & Wi-Fi are working just fine. All version of android 4.1.2 ROMs working with BT without problem (UMI, LEWA, Sombritagl...). I think that this error is related to 4.2.2 android, maybe drivers or something, I'm not sure. I only know that JB 4.1.2 uses Bluedroid Bluetooth stack and 4.2.2 uses Broadcom stack....
 I was using LeWa ROM 4.1.2 for a while, but last few months I had problem with Google Play and I decided to change my ROM...

Best regards,
Davor


----------



## DavorZG (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Sombritagl,

I have problem connecting bluetooth on UMI X1 (Vredniiy's 4.2.2 ROM beta 2). Can't connect or/and transfer files. When I switch my phone to JB 4.1.2 bluetooth is working fine. So my question is how to use 4.1.2 bluetooth stack (Bluedroid) instead Broadcom which we have inside JB 4.2.2. Thanks in advance.

Davor



sombritagl said:


> I recently compiled the vredniiy's v3 4.2.2 with most of menus translated into Spanish language. Which language are you interested in? It's just the beta 1 and I plan to modify it soon, so it's OK to include more languages, just tell me which one.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DavorZG (Jan 6, 2014)

DavorZG said:


> Hi Sombritagl,
> 
> I have problem connecting bluetooth on UMI X1 (Vredniiy's 4.2.2 ROM beta 2). Can't connect or/and transfer files. When I switch my phone to JB 4.1.2 bluetooth is working fine. So my question is how to use 4.1.2 bluetooth stack (Bluedroid) instead Broadcom which we have inside JB 4.2.2. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Davor

Click to collapse



This seems to be a old bug and problem is Bluetooth Share application. Workaround is very simple, you just need to disable MTKbt.apk in /system/app  (rename to MTKbt.apk.bak). This way car handsfree  is working fine but you lose BT  share feature ...

Best regards,
Davor


----------



## kucingfight (Jan 7, 2014)

*vinus X1 (512mb ram)*

Hi there, i realized the umi X1 is manufactured by Vinus, or maybe some rebranding? but they are similiar. I'm wondering if it is possible to flash umi ROM on vinus X1 512mb version?


----------



## BERL111N9r (Jan 8, 2014)

*Umi X1 4.1.2 sombritagl*

can anybody tell me which languages are supported by that rom?

i`m looking for german or english.

Thanks


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 14, 2014)

BERL111N9r said:


> can anybody tell me which languages are supported by that rom?
> 
> i`m looking for german or english.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



originally, it supported English and Russian, I think. Then, I added Spanish, Italian and Portuguese. 

Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## BERL111N9r (Jan 14, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> originally, it supported English and Russian, I think. Then, I added Spanish, Italian and Portuguese.
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



:good:

Thanks than i will go for a try


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Jan 15, 2014)

*UMI X1 - Sombritagl + Vendriij's ROMs*



sombritagl said:


> originally, it supported English and Russian, I think. Then, I added Spanish, Italian and Portuguese.
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



Tried your (june2013) Rom - very good! Compact ROM with all chinese removed. However: my GPS still does not get a fix even though it shows where the satellites should be. I assume they are correct for Canada?    Also: using the latest Skype my voice did not work.  Incoming voice and both direction video worked fine. 
I Installed Vrendiij's Android 4.2.2 ROM. Some chinese remnants remain and are annoying, but the ROM works well and I did not have anything 'freeze' on me. Skype now works OK, but the GPS still does not get a fix. (My UMI X1 GPS worked fine with the original 4.04 Android ROM, but never since I moved to newer ROMs.  Do you have any suggestions re my GPS problem? 
Thanks!


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Problem*

I put the rom 4.2.2 vredniiy v3 final version in English and Russian in my x1, it all works but I have a problem.
In video mode the resolution is 640 x 480, 1080 x 720 originally was and you can not adjust the settings, the camera operates at 8 megapixels.
The pictures are darker and it seems that the image is zoomed.
Does anyone have the same problem?
Can you help me please? Thank you!


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 15, 2014)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> Tried your (june2013) Rom - very good! Compact ROM with all chinese removed. However: my GPS still does not get a fix even though it shows where the satellites should be. I assume they are correct for Canada?    Also: using the latest Skype my voice did not work.  Incoming voice and both direction video worked fine.
> I Installed Vrendiij's Android 4.2.2 ROM. Some chinese remnants remain and are annoying, but the ROM works well and I did not have anything 'freeze' on me. Skype now works OK, but the GPS still does not get a fix. (My UMI X1 GPS worked fine with the original 4.04 Android ROM, but never since I moved to newer ROMs.  Do you have any suggestions re my GPS problem?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi! The only thing I adjusted regarding GPS was the aGPS settings on both versions (4.1.2 and 4.2.2). You can edit them manually using Root Explorer or any other file explorer with root privileges. You just have to change the servers, which have better performance for Spanish users, for others that fit better for your location. In fact, the 4.2.2 ported rom is the best for our GPS accuracy and fix speed so it's strange that is not working for you :S

I'm also experiencing the problem with Skype since 4.1.2 but I haven't been able to solve it. The partial solution for me was using a modded
version which you'll be able to find on this forum. I've never tried to install the original app again since then.






crashcore92 said:


> I put the rom 4.2.2 vredniiy v3 final version in English and Russian in my x1, it all works but I have a problem.
> In video mode the resolution is 640 x 480, 1080 x 720 originally was and you can not adjust the settings, the camera operates at 8 megapixels.
> The pictures are darker and it seems that the image is zoomed.
> Does anyone have the same problem?
> Can you help me please? Thank you!

Click to collapse



 Hi, I haven't noticed that because I'm not using that version but those settings are likely to be specified in your build.prop file. Take a look at it and look for these parameters.



Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 15, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> Hi! The only thing I adjusted regarding GPS was the aGPS settings on both versions (4.1.2 and 4.2.2). You can edit them manually using Root Explorer or any other file explorer with root privileges. You just have to change the servers, which have better performance for Spanish users, for others that fit better for your location. In fact, the 4.2.2 ported rom is the best for our GPS accuracy and fix speed so it's strange that is not working for you :S
> 
> I'm also experiencing the problem with Skype since 4.1.2 but I haven't been able to solve it. The partial solution for me was using a modded
> version which you'll be able to find on this forum. I've never tried to install the original app again since then.
> ...

Click to collapse



ok, I found it.
I need to change these parameters?

TeChien {
ro.media.enc.hprof.file.format=3gp
ro.media.enc.hprof.codec.vid=m4v
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.width=720
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.height=480
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.fps=30
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.bps=3400000
ro.media.enc.hprof.codec.aud=amrnb
ro.media.enc.hprof.aud.bps=12200


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 15, 2014)

crashcore92 said:


> ok, I found it.
> I need to change these parameters?
> 
> TeChien {
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you are talking about camera encoding and yes, those are the parameters. Here you have mine in Android 4.1.2 in case they might help you







By the way, have you tried another camera app different from the stock one?

Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 15, 2014)

*r*



sombritagl said:


> I guess you are talking about camera encoding and yes, those are the parameters. Here you have mine in Android 4.1.2 in case they might help you
> 
> By the way, have you tried another camera app different from the stock one?
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



thank you very much you have been very useful! is ONE MONTH I'm trying to solve, now I try to change some parameter.
however you've tried other camera app but it does not change anything

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------




sombritagl said:


> I guess you are talking about camera encoding and yes, those are the parameters. Here you have mine in Android 4.1.2 in case they might help you
> 
> By the way, have you tried another camera app different from the stock one?
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



nothing changes, the parameters of version 4.1.2 are the same as mine, help: (
What could be the problem?


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 15, 2014)

crashcore92 said:


> thank you very much you have been very useful! is ONE MONTH I'm trying to solve, now I try to change some parameter.
> however you've tried other camera app but it does not change anything
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Others users can correct me if I'm wrong but I've never been able to record video at 1280x720. Take into account that it's ported from Amoi and vredniiys had to patch those files. 90% sure. So it's probable they are not working as they should.


edit: I've tried what you said and you're right. highest resolution when recording a video is 640x480, no matter if you're in portrait or landscape mode. Now I'm intrigued because I haven't realised it before...

Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 15, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> Others users can correct me if I'm wrong but I've never been able to record video at 1280x720. This is the umi's screen resolution but it's always been able to record at 720p, which is the high profile resolution as you see in build.prop. If your device is not able to record at 480x720 maybe then it's because of the ROM or camera libs in it. Take into account that it's ported from Amoi and vredniiys had to patch those files. 90% sure. So it's probable they are not working as they should.
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



I do not speak English well, I did not understand the last part.
however, when I had the 4.1.2 rom I did the video in 1280 x 720, I have the video saved on your computer.


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 15, 2014)

crashcore92 said:


> I do not speak English well, I did not understand the last part.
> however, when I had the 4.1.2 rom I did the video in 1280 x 720, I have the video saved on your computer.

Click to collapse



can you please tell me which 4.1.2 version you made the video with? maybe I can check it and find a solution. thanks

Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 15, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> can you please tell me which 4.1.2 version you made the video with? maybe I can check it and find a solution. thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



I think I had the rom: Umi_X1_28022013_by_sombritagl
thank you very much!


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 15, 2014)

crashcore92 said:


> I think I had the rom: Umi_X1_28022013_by_sombritagl
> thank you very much!

Click to collapse



ok, thanks, now I'm lost because I'm on Android 4.1.2 v5 by myself and cannot encode video at that rate. The only thing I can come up with it's that the problem may be the kernel, that is what I changed from one version to the other apart from graphic changes...

Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 15, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> ok, thanks, now I'm lost because I'm on Android 4.1.2 v5 by myself and cannot encode video at that rate. The only thing I can come up with it's that the problem may be the kernel, that is what I changed from one version to the other apart from graphic changes...
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



I understand, and you can not do anything to solve?
With this rom I am fine, but it is a shame not to use the videcamera in hd


----------



## FooFighter312 (Jan 15, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> ok, thanks, now I'm lost because I'm on Android 4.1.2 v5 by myself and cannot encode video at that rate. The only thing I can come up with it's that the problem may be the kernel, that is what I changed from one version to the other apart from graphic changes...
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



Sorry to interrupt, I just wanted to ask if you could post a link to your v5 version? I wasn't aware of its existence til you mentioned it now  

Btw I'm on 4.1.2 v4 and my video records at 640x480 as well

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 15, 2014)

FooFighter312 said:


> Sorry to interrupt, I just wanted to ask if you could post a link to your v5 version? I wasn't aware of its existence til you mentioned it now
> 
> Btw I'm on 4.1.2 v4 and my video records at 640x480 as well
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can not find the link, unfortunately, I only saved the zip file to your computer.

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




FooFighter312 said:


> Sorry to interrupt, I just wanted to ask if you could post a link to your v5 version? I wasn't aware of its existence til you mentioned it now
> 
> Btw I'm on 4.1.2 v4 and my video records at 640x480 as well
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have found the link: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7ZGgpfGYu8gMWZYbVdiNGZmQTg/preview


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Jan 15, 2014)

*aGPS settings*



sombritagl said:


> Hi! The only thing I adjusted regarding GPS was the aGPS settings on both versions (4.1.2 and 4.2.2). You can edit them manually using Root Explorer or any other file explorer with root privileges. You just have to change the servers, which have better performance for Spanish users, for others that fit better for your location. In fact, the 4.2.2 ported rom is the best for our GPS accuracy and fix speed so it's strange that is not working for you :S
> 
> I'm also experiencing the problem with Skype since 4.1.2 but I haven't been able to solve it. The partial solution for me was using a modded
> version which you'll be able to find on this forum. I've never tried to install the original app again since then.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your prompt reply!
Please help me out here Sombritagl re adjusting aGPS settings. Which file - in what location - do I have to edit? Or is it a setting that I can change in 'engineering mode' / in YGPS ?


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 16, 2014)

crashcore92 said:


> I can not find the link, unfortunately, I only saved the zip file to your computer.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll check it ASAP, although I admit I hate backing up and flashing again and again...



VA3PFxdadev said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply!
> Please help me out here Sombritagl re adjusting aGPS settings. Which file - in what location - do I have to edit? Or is it a setting that I can change in 'engineering mode' / in YGPS ?

Click to collapse



Ok, you have to edit the file name gps.conf. You can find it in "system/etc" folder. Long press click on it and edit. You have to change the lines including "NTP_SERVER=es.pool.ntp.org" and "NTP_SERVER=europe.pool.ntp.org" for this:

```
NTP_SERVER=ca.pool.ntp.org
```

Don't forget to enable aGPS and EPO assistance in the Location menu. Apart from this, you should be able to get a fix using just GPS with gps fix app as long as your GPS antenna is printed with "KFT". For a faster fix, once you've made the first, I recommend you to use the app attached below. It's not mine, but taken from 4pda, so credits to his author..

Greetings


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Jan 17, 2014)

*UMI X1 GPS Operation / Skype / Android 4.2.2*



sombritagl said:


> I'll check it ASAP, although I admit I hate backing up and flashing again and again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Sombritagl - the info helped, I set gps.conf as directed to "ca". I do get a fix after several minutes NOT touching the Umi. As I pick it up with my hand I loose the fix - strange! Enabling / disabling EPO has no effect (yes, I rebooted). The 'gps fix' apk does not work with Android 4.2.2. Not sure what antenna I have (KFT?). The attached app came as zip file and when unzipped did not get me the xxx.apk but the individual content folders & files of the apk. Not sure what to do with it. But Muchos Gracias!
Re your Skype  problem: only the latest Skype (v4.5) worked with Android 4.2.2. Any older version had some problem. Hope you get your Skype to work as it works well on my UMI X1 now.


----------



## FooFighter312 (Jan 17, 2014)

crashcore92 said:


> I can not find the link, unfortunately, I only saved the zip file to your computer.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but you misunderstood me, I'm already using a newer version (v4, I think that's 20062013) of the rom than the one provided by your link. I'm actually interested if v5 is available to download because sombritagl mentioned that he was using it in a recent post

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 17, 2014)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> Thanks Sombritagl - the info helped, I set gps.conf as directed to "ca". I do get a fix after several minutes NOT touching the Umi. As I pick it up with my hand I loose the fix - strange! Enabling / disabling EPO has no effect (yes, I rebooted). The 'gps fix' apk does not work with Android 4.2.2. Not sure what antenna I have (KFT?). The attached app came as zip file and when unzipped did not get me the xxx.apk but the individual content folders & files of the apk. Not sure what to do with it. But Muchos Gracias!
> Re your Skype  problem: only the latest Skype (v4.5) worked with Android 4.2.2. Any older version had some problem. Hope you get your Skype to work as it works well on my UMI X1 now.

Click to collapse



Hi,

The attached file is not compressed, it's the apk file ready to install. You just have to download it, copy it to your SD card or device and install. 
You'll be able to distinguish which GPS antenna you have by removing the back case. There should be printed "KFT" on it . I've also noticed that if you use the touchscreen while GPS locks position, it loses either accuracy or signal intensity but we can't do anything with that. 
EPO assistance helps the GPS to speed up the fixation but it's not magic itself. It just says where satellites should be approximately.
Thank you very much about Skype. It's good to know!








FooFighter312 said:


> Thanks but you misunderstood me, I'm already using a newer version (v4, I think that's 20062013) of the rom than the one provided by your link. I'm actually interested if v5 is available to download because sombritagl mentioned that he was using it in a recent post
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's my fault, I forgot. Here you are: http://goo.gl/V11K7q

Just some minor changes.

I think it'll be the last android 4.1.2 version I edit. There are projects to re-port 4.2.2 from Amoi and translate lewa and MIUI versions to Spanish which are more appealing to me. I'll keep you posted, although you know where to find me ?


Enviado desde mi Nexus 7


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Jan 18, 2014)

*Umi x1 gps*



sombritagl said:


> Hi,
> 
> The attached file is not compressed, it's the apk file ready to install. You just have to download it, copy it to your SD card or device and install.
> You'll be able to distinguish which GPS antenna you have by removing the back case. There should be printed "KFT" on it . I've also noticed that if you use the touchscreen while GPS locks position, it loses either accuracy or signal intensity but we can't do anything with that.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## FooFighter312 (Jan 18, 2014)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> The attached File is in ZIP format (not apk) and un-zips into discrete files & folders but not into "agpsutility.apk". Do I install it from the zip file?
> Yes: my antenna is the 'KFT' one. Just like you say: if I use the touchscreen after I obtain a satellite fix I loose the lock. Not sure why that is...
> Gracias!

Click to collapse



I can confirm that the attached file is in apk format, NOT zip. Go ahead and check your defaults. Maybe you've already set a default program to open that kind of file and that's why it's opening it as a zip? 






sombritagl said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's my fault, I forgot. Here you are: http://goo.gl/V11K7q
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, downloading right now. I think re-porting would be the next best thing because vredniiy's port upon which you built upon is noticeably more laggy than any of your 4.1.2 builds. Keep up the good work  and if you need a tester you know where to find me  


Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 18, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> I'll check it ASAP, although I admit I hate backing up and flashing again and again...
> 
> Do you have news? you can do something then?
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Jan 18, 2014)

*AGPS utility*



VA3PFxdadev said:


> sombritagl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Jan 19, 2014)

*agpsutility.apk problems with android 4.2.2*



VA3PFxdadev said:


> VA3PFxdadev said:
> 
> 
> > I found the AGPSutility.apk  (as apk rather than .zip) on the web and installed it. (It's in Russian...) But it works great - runs in the background and for once the UMI is locked on solid. Would prefer English - but hey, it works! Thanks for the info Sombritagl and thanks to the Author of the program!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## wolfsnet (Jan 24, 2014)

Sombritagl what you think about for install a french version in your last custom rom ?

Thanks ! :good:


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sombritagl can you to help me please?


----------



## iamwrong (Jan 25, 2014)

I saw a new umi x3 in gizchina,wish it could be better

Sent from my Q5 using Tapatalk


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 25, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> ok, thanks, now I'm lost because I'm on Android 4.1.2 v5 by myself and cannot encode video at that rate. The only thing I can come up with it's that the problem may be the kernel, that is what I changed from one version to the other apart from graphic changes...
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



How i can modify the kernel? I will do video at 1280 x 720 resolution..


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 25, 2014)

wolfsnet said:


> Sombritagl what you think about for install a french version in your last custom rom ?
> 
> Thanks ! :good:

Click to collapse



hi, I'm sorry to tell you that I'm not modifying that rom anymore. my intention is re-porting it in order to solve some issues, some of which you've already mentioned. this new version will have as many languages as possible, no doubt about it. 






crashcore92 said:


> How i can modify the kernel? I will do video at 1280 x 720 resolution..

Click to collapse



are you familiar with dsixda's kitchen? if so, extract the ROM you're currently using and substitute the file "kernel" for the one on v2 that, according to you, has 1280x720 videocamera encoding. then, pack and sign it and flash it to your umi.

un saludo

Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 26, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> hi, I'm sorry to tell you that I'm not modifying that rom anymore. my intention is re-porting it in order to solve some issues, some of which you've already mentioned. this new version will have as many languages as possible, no doubt about it.
> 
> 
> are you familiar with dsixda's kitchen? if so, extract the ROM you're currently using and substitute the file "kernel" for the one on v2 that, according to you, has 1280x720 videocamera encoding. then, pack and sign it and flash it to your umi.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok..I extracted boot.img, the kernel is the file "zimage"?


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 26, 2014)

crashcore92 said:


> Ok..I extracted boot.img, the kernel is the file "zimage"?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I've made a mistake. You just have to change the boot image file. You don't need to extract that file. Exchange those files, recompile and sign. That should be all.

Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 26, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> Sorry, I've made a mistake. You just have to change the boot image file. You don't need to extract that file. Exchange those files, recompile and sign. That should be all.
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



I tried to put the rom with boot.img of the other rom, but the phone hangs at power ..


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 27, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> Sorry, I've made a mistake. You just have to change the boot image file. You don't need to extract that file. Exchange those files, recompile and sign. That should be all.
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



The rom I have is this: UMI-X1_4.2.2_vredniiy_v3_final 
I'm not an expert on Android, you can not change it and that makes the video in 1280 x 720 as in the rom: Umi_X1_28022013_by_sombritagl?


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 27, 2014)

crashcore92 said:


> I tried to put the rom with boot.img of the other rom, but the phone hangs at power ..

Click to collapse



did you take your time? the first time you power on the device after flashing it usually take some more time (around 1-2 minutes). it should be working since it's basically the same ROM

Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 27, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> did you take your time? the first time you power on the device after flashing it usually take some more time (around 1-2 minutes). it should be working since it's basically the same ROM
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



how do I enter in the correct way the boot.img?


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 27, 2014)

crashcore92 said:


> how do I enter in the correct way the boot.img?

Click to collapse



decompile the ROM with dsixda's kitchen. substitute the boot image in the working folder. recompile, sign and flash it to your umi.

second method. open the rom zip with 7zip, drag and drop the new boot image overwriting the old one. flash it.

Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## crashcore92 (Jan 27, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> decompile the ROM with dsixda's kitchen. substitute the boot image in the working folder. recompile, sign and flash it to your umi.
> 
> second method. open the rom zip with 7zip, drag and drop the new boot image overwriting the old one. flash it.
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



I tried but I can not .. can not you help me? : (


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Jan 27, 2014)

*UMI X1 GPS - one more comment*



sombritagl said:


> Hi,
> 
> The attached file is not compressed, it's the apk file ready to install. You just have to download it, copy it to your SD card or device and install.
> You'll be able to distinguish which GPS antenna you have by removing the back case. There should be printed "KFT" on it . I've also noticed that if you use the touchscreen while GPS locks position, it loses either accuracy or signal intensity but we can't do anything with that.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sombritagl (Jan 27, 2014)

crashcore92 said:


> The rom I have is this: UMI-X1_4.2.2_vredniiy_v3_final
> I'm not an expert on Android, you can not change it and that makes the video in 1280 x 720 as in the rom: Umi_X1_28022013_by_sombritagl?

Click to collapse











crashcore92 said:


> I tried but I can not .. can not you help me? : (

Click to collapse



ok, i didn't read the first message. When I was talking about substituting boot image, I implied you had a 4.1.2 android version installed. you cannot use a 4.1.2 kernel in 4.2.2 android. instead, you can use that v2 version kernel in another 4.1.2 ROM you like. I hope to have explained it better now.

greetings


Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Feb 16, 2014)

*UMI X1 + Glonass enabled GPS?*

Is the GPS in the UMI X1 enabled for the Russian Glonass GPS satellites?
So far I have only locked on the US Navstar satellites.
Does anybody know?


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Feb 19, 2014)

*running out of memory - /proc folder huge*

My Umi X1 is running out of system memory. I allocated 1.5GB before installing Vrendyi's Android 4.2.2. ROM 2 month ago.  Now close to 1GB seems to be used by the /proc directory and it has been growing by 30 to 50 MB per day. I'm out of memory  now.
How can I recover  my memory? I've tried "Android System Cleaner" without success.
Help please!


----------



## FooFighter312 (Feb 19, 2014)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> My Umi X1 is running out of system memory. I allocated 1.5GB before installing Vrendyi's Android 4.2.2. ROM 2 month ago.  Now close to 1GB seems to be used by the /proc directory and it has been growing by 30 to 50 MB per day. I'm out of memory  now.
> How can I recover  my memory? I've tried "Android System Cleaner" without success.
> Help please!

Click to collapse



The proc directory doesn't really use any of the memory, the folders in it are virtual and contain information on all the running processes on you mobile phone (info on apps, kernel etc). Do not delete this folder or anything within it.

Your problem probably comes from the amount of apps you currently have installed. I used the 2.5GB patch for my Umi and I have more than 120 apps installed which use about 1.8GB of memory on my phone, +400MB of cache data. Check your storage under settings. And If you haven't tried already, try moving some apps to SD card or delete the ones that you don't need

Sent from my UMI-X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Feb 20, 2014)

*Unaccounted phone memory*



FooFighter312 said:


> The proc directory doesn't really use any of the memory, the folders in it are virtual and contain information on all the running processes on you mobile phone (info on apps, kernel etc). Do not delete this folder or anything within it.
> 
> Your problem probably comes from the amount of apps you currently have installed. I used the 2.5GB patch for my Umi and I have more than 120 apps installed which use about 1.8GB of memory on my phone, +400MB of cache data. Check your storage under settings. And If you haven't tried already, try moving some apps to SD card or delete the ones that you don't need
> 
> Sent from my UMI-X1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks  for your comment!  I have 1.5GB of phone memory of which my apps use 324MB. With cache emptied I have 51MB available. I cannot account for the missing ~1.12GB. Have used root browser and other tools without success.  Any other clou?


----------



## dimebar1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Why is the superuser option missing from the vredniiy v3 Rom? The root is still present and the xposed framework is fine,  but superuser is not!

One other thing....is there anyway to update the the framework? There's a few modules that don't work due to framework being out of date.


----------



## FooFighter312 (Feb 20, 2014)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> Thanks  for your comment!  I have 1.5GB of phone memory of which my apps use 324MB. With cache emptied I have 51MB available. I cannot account for the missing ~1.12GB. Have used root browser and other tools without success.  Any other clou?

Click to collapse



Could you take a screenshot of your internal storage settings? I find it quite odd that apps are using only 324MB. 






dimebar1 said:


> Why is the superuser option missing from the vredniiy v3 Rom? The root is still present and the xposed framework is fine,  but superuser is not!
> 
> One other thing....is there anyway to update the the framework? There's a few modules that don't work due to framework being out of date.

Click to collapse



I don't know why vredniiy didn't include a superuser app, and I was also annoyed by the fact that xposed framework couldn't be uploaded. The solution is simple, install this ROM: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5meftjgcp9w5l30/UMI_X1_4.2.2_ANDROID.zip

I found this on a Spanish forum and it was based on Sombritagl's 4.2.2 ROM. It has superuser and latest xposed which can be updated. Since my Spanish is very poor I don't know if this is Sombritagl's work or someone else's, but in any case it's awesome! This is the best 4.2.2 for our device so far! 

Sent from my UMI-X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Feb 20, 2014)

*Phone Memory screen shot*



FooFighter312 said:


> Could you take a screenshot of your internal storage settings? I find it quite odd that apps are using only 324MB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your feedback. I downloaded the ROM you mentioned and will install it / try it next week. (Will give feedback).
As for the 'un-accounted' memory - see screenshot below.


----------



## FooFighter312 (Feb 20, 2014)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I downloaded the ROM you mentioned and will install it / try it next week. (Will give feedback).
> As for the 'un-accounted' memory - see screenshot below.

Click to collapse



This is extremely odd, I've never encountered this problem on any android phone I owned. Maybe doing a full wipe in recovery and installing the new ROM will fix it. 

Sent from my UMI-X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## raz5652 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have bought a UMi X1 from china, am in UK and using giffgaff sim... being playing with the phone since yesterday .. managed to get the internet working by putting giffgaff APN manually, tried to install custom ROM, but all in Chinese, even after you change the language there are still things left in Chinese, so i went back and installed the original ROM phone had. changed the language... phone is quite good, i like the screen and speed is very good as well.

managed to install other apps like Google map, chrome, Skype, and some game.. all work good, but when ever i install them some Chinese permission thing comes up, which i don't understand, but i think i keep clicking green tick and it works

I managed to root it using "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460" tried super user and it works (not sure what benefit i get from rooting, sorry am a noob)

I followed instruction for custom roms from "http://www.gizchina.com/2012/10/28/download-install-umi-x1-custom-rom/", still all Chinese.

if any one have a question regarding this phone usage or any other information they required am willing to answer from my experience of this phone.

I would like to know if any one would be willing to develop a clean miui English ROM or jelly bean for this device? or any one willing to help me to develop a ROM ( would need alot of help as i don't know single thing about developing, but keen to learn).


----------



## dimebar1 (Feb 20, 2014)

FooFighter312 said:


> I don't know why vredniiy didn't include a superuser app, and I was also annoyed by the fact that xposed framework couldn't be uploaded. The solution is simple, install this ROM: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5meftjgcp9w5l30/UMI_X1_4.2.2_ANDROID.zip
> 
> I found this on a Spanish forum and it was based on Sombritagl's 4.2.2 ROM. It has superuser and latest xposed which can be updated. Since my Spanish is very poor I don't know if this is Sombritagl's work or someone else's, but in any case it's awesome! This is the best 4.2.2 for our device so far!
> 
> Sent from my UMI-X1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks very much for the quick reply/response mate,  I will give this rom a try.

Edit: Install was good and as for the rom itself?  It's awesome,  thanks once again for the download and info. Also thank you sombritagl.

....i may have spoken to soon! Do you have any issues with the camera? I can't record video,  the photo is fine,  but it crashes every time I attempt a video record.


----------



## sombritagl (Feb 23, 2014)

FooFighter312 said:


> Could you take a screenshot of your internal storage settings? I find it quite odd that apps are using only 324MB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











dimebar1 said:


> Thanks very much for the quick reply/response mate,  I will give this rom a try.
> 
> Edit: Install was good and as for the rom itself?  It's awesome,  thanks once again for the download and info. Also thank you sombritagl.
> 
> ....i may have spoken to soon! Do you have any issues with the camera? I can't record video,  the photo is fine,  but it crashes every time I attempt a video record.

Click to collapse



In honour of the truth, that ROM you mentioned isn't mine. It's from a user called jukarx which took mine as base ROM and edited it, so all the credits to him ?
The problem is that the base we both used is flawed: camera and BT, so it would be convenient to re-port it either from amoi or jiayu.

Greetings



Enviado desde mi Nexus 7


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Feb 25, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> To honour the truth, that ROM you mentioned isn't mine. It's from a user called jukarx which took mine as base ROM and edited it, so all the credits to him ?
> The problem is that the base we both used is flawed: camera and BT, so it would be convenient to re-port it either from amoi or jiayu.
> 
> Greetings
> ...

Click to collapse



Will there be a fixed version of this ROM (Camera / Video working etc)? I was ready to install  'juarx' ROM tomorrow when I read your post.


----------



## sombritagl (Feb 26, 2014)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> Will there be a fixed version of this ROM (Camera / Video working etc)? I was ready to install  'juarx' ROM tomorrow when I read your post.

Click to collapse



I don't have enough spare time to do so right now but there's another cook willing to make it. I'll try to help him whenever he decides to start the project.

As for the camera issue, it seems to be the stock camera app. Other users reported his front camera came back after using other apps. What happens with the video function?

Greetings

Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Feb 27, 2014)

sombritagl said:


> I don't have enough spare time to do so right now but there's another cook willing to make it. I'll try to help him whenever he decides to start the project.
> 
> As for the camera issue, it seems to be the stock camera app. Other users reported his front camera came back after using other apps. What happens with the video function?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Sombritagl, I'd be interested. Tried that (jukarx) ROM tonight and yes: the video did not work and I had problems with GPS as well. Have not tried the video after several other apps, but tried it a second time after reboot : still no go. The camera seemed to work.
I restored my 4.2.2 Vrendiys ROM for now, that works well but sometimes needs a reboot. 
On the long run I'd like to get hold of aa Android 4.3 ROM....
Gracias!


----------



## FooFighter312 (Mar 1, 2014)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> Thanks Sombritagl, I'd be interested. Tried that (jukarx) ROM tonight and yes: the video did not work and I had problems with GPS as well. Have not tried the video after several other apps, but tried it a second time after reboot : still no go. The camera seemed to work.
> I restored my 4.2.2 Vrendiys ROM for now, that works well but sometimes needs a reboot.
> On the long run I'd like to get hold of aa Android 4.3 ROM....
> Gracias!

Click to collapse



I'd like to get hold of a Kit Kat rom, accidentally stumbled upon this guy that's trying to port it for mtk6577:
http://fabosums.blogspot.com/2014/01/kitkat-44-for-mtk-devices.html?m=1

And for all you devs here's something interesting: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2650513

Sent from my UMI-X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Mar 1, 2014)

FooFighter312 said:


> I'd like to get hold of a Kit Kat rom, accidentally stumbled upon this guy that's trying to port it for mtk6577:
> http://fabosums.blogspot.com/2014/01/kitkat-44-for-mtk-devices.html?m=1
> 
> And for all you devs here's something interesting: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2650513
> ...

Click to collapse



And I thought KitKat was strictly for MTL6589 & up quad core. Interesting if that works for the 6577 dual cores. Tnx for the links!


----------



## sombritagl (Mar 1, 2014)

VA3PFxdadev said:


> And I thought KitKat was strictly for MTL6589 & up quad core. Interesting if that works for the 6577 dual cores. Tnx for the links!

Click to collapse



It turns out that kitkat is especially designed to have a better performance on less powerful devices: 512 or less RAM memory. I'm no expert but if we get a KitKat version for our Umi, it should work very good. let's wait for the masters to investigate and develop. 

that's good news. I had heard rumours about it but wasn't aware of the kernel source publication. Thanks for the info.

Enviado desde mi UMI X1


----------



## Getsuga NZ (Mar 8, 2014)

I hope we do get 4.4 at some point on the X1. Nice to know that there's a chance.


----------



## VA3PFxdadev (Mar 20, 2014)

*screen background*



sombritagl said:


> It turns out that kitkat is especially designed to have a better performance on less powerful devices: 512 or less RAM memory. I'm no expert but if we get a KitKat version for our Umi, it should work very good. let's wait for the masters to investigate and develop.
> 
> that's good news. I had heard rumours about it but wasn't aware of the kernel source publication. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1

Click to collapse



Where did you get the pretty default screen background that you use on your June 2013 UMI ROM? And what is the background called?
PS: My GPS works very well now with Vrendyi's 4.22 ROM. So my problem was ROM firmware all the time. GPS locks fairly quick and doesn't loose lock easy. Attached s a .nmea file that I created with the UMI on a recent shopping trip. I imported the file into Google Earth...
Waiting for a kit-kat ROM now...


----------



## dekay84 (Jun 8, 2014)

fat chance of getting reply but anyonw knows where i can get a hold of this device nowadays? for cheap?


----------



## Getsuga NZ (Jun 17, 2014)

dekay84 said:


> fat chance of getting reply but anyonw knows where i can get a hold of this device nowadays? for cheap?

Click to collapse



You can get it on fastcardtech for about $100.


----------



## dimebar1 (Jun 30, 2014)

dekay84 said:


> fat chance of getting reply but anyonw knows where i can get a hold of this device nowadays? for cheap?

Click to collapse



just go to their site umistores.


----------



## FooFighter312 (Jun 30, 2014)

dekay84 said:


> fat chance of getting reply but anyonw knows where i can get a hold of this device nowadays? for cheap?

Click to collapse



I recommend you get the new Umi X1 Pro from eBay, it's about 120-130$, much better specs than Umi X1 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonny73 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello guys!
Recently I bought a great (for it's money) phone - ZTE Grand X Pro, but I can't find any ROM for it.
The hardware looks the same with this one (UMI X1). Can anybody advise is this ROMs compatible with my device.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## M47Z (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi everybody,
Just in case anybody wonders what to flash atm, this should be the most up-to-date 4.2:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/v2gscoui8uwa9z3/UMI.X1_ANDROID.4.2.2_JB.zip

and newest (?) recovery
http://www40.zippyshare.com/v/51893909/file.html
(reuploaded to zippyshare, so you dont have to register)

source:
http://www.movilesdualsim.com/tema/rom-4-2-2-personalizada-para-el-umi-x1.56434/
http://www.movilesdualsim.com/tema/recovery-twrp-v2-5-0-0-para-umi-x1.37094/

I'm testing this ROM since yesterday, and so far it works absolutely great!
However, I failed adding more languages... I wanted to add German as language (de, de-rDE) and tried to follow this Tutorial:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1564694
But it seems like I get something wrong, when I am at the step where I recompile there are only like five apks actually recompiled, and important apks like settings not included..

It would be great if somebody gave me a little hint, maybe a better tut for rom translating? Best thing of cause would be if a pro could add german language  but hey im willed to work for myself if someone helps me getting started!!


----------



## Uxiopd (Jan 21, 2015)

.................................................


----------



## Sjosku (Feb 22, 2015)

*Fix GPS receive MTKchips for US or China phones*

ALL ON YOUR OWN RISK, if you not now what your doing, don't do it !!
Root phone, if not allready, also use MobileUncle

A-GPS (via wifi) and GPS ON
Google Play, search app: MT GPS EPO,
Install
Wait, read, press OK
Look in MobileUncle for GPS relatet things (GPS, EPO, A-Gps, do NOT reload EPO, jou just install new one)
After FIX, close all, and
(Soft-)Reboot
Check fix (with NAVI or other GPS-app)
By me, first 20 min. bad receive, 2 or 3 satelites from 10.
Now (warmstart) in 22 sec. fix 4 from 11, later more.

While only EPO satelite-data (EPO.DAT and EPO.MD5) has overwrite (from US or China to EUROPE) it works maybe also on other than MTKchips that use EPO

I have learn here on XDA so much, to all posters/writers,
many,many THANKS  :highfive:
Greets from The Netherlands







androidnyubi said:


> Here the step to fix my Umi X1 GPS: tested on miui beta 2 and the latest jb beta with great result, no hardware modification done, i'm first batch owner of x1, so it confirm its a software related problem not hardware
> 
> tools required (this is mandatory) :
> A mobileuncle (get it from play store)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------

